# "HOW TO HYDRAULICS"



## LUXMAN

OK THIS IS THE METHOD OF HYDRAULICS I USE. THERE MANY OTHER METHODS. THIS IS THE MOST EFFECTIVE FOR HOPERS, AND IN SOME CASES, YOU CAN KEEP YOUR MOTOR IN TO DISPLAY.......
I WANNA START BY SAYING MOST OF THE THINGS YU WILL NEED CAN BE FOUND AT RADIOSHACK LIKE:
A PORTABLE POWER SOURCE RC BATTERIES ARE THE BEST -7.2 OR 9.6 VOLT....








I invested in a $39 fast charger that works for all size batteries.....(radioshack)Also from radioshack 6-prong switches,plastic switchboxes,wire,soldering iron,glue gun,motors and alot of other useful shit jus look around and be creative :biggrin:

Switchboxes i made from their products switch extensions from any real lolo shop.


----------



## LUXMAN

Double post :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

WE All know thre are two inds of model car frameS...THE ONE PEICE(64 IMPALA)









AND THE ONE WHERE YOU PUT THE SUSPENSION TOGETHER(61IMPALA)WHICH REQUIRE MORE MODIFICATION  








U-BARS WORK ON EITHER....YOU'LL HAVE TO MAKE A SPACE FOR THE UBAR TO SLIDE UP & DOWN WITHOUT TO MUCH OTHER MOVEMENT.....BY USING PLASTIC GUIDES AROUND THE SLOT YOU CUT OPEN...
































MORE LATER, GOTTA RUN ...QUESTIONS WELCOME.....


----------



## 2lowsyn

throw some primer on it LOL
im reading this one cant seem to ever get my car to go back down on its own . dont help me yet finish what you started :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 1 2008, 10:52 AM~10302422
> *throw some primer on it LOL
> im reading this one cant seem to ever get my car to go back down on its own . dont help me yet  finish what you started :thumbsup:
> *


fishing weights!!!


----------



## BigTModels

i was thinking of doing this, too lazy.


----------



## LUXMAN

FISHING WEIGHTS ARE LAST RESORT BUT DO WORK GOOD TRY USING A DIFFERENT KIND OF STRING OR PUTTING MORE SLACK IN IT. I'LL TALK MORE ABOUT THAT LATER, IM POSTIN MORE PICS LATER 2NITE, STILL AT WORK RITE NOW :biggrin: GLAD TO SEE MORE PEOPLE CATCHIN THE HYDRAULIC BUG.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NICE WORK HOMIE KEEP IT COMING


----------



## LUXMAN

HERE IS WUT THE REAR (1PIECE/64IMP) OF THE FRAME SHOULD LOOK LIKE....HOLES FOR THE STRING (SMALL AS POSSIBLE) AND THE SLOTS FOR THE U-BARS....








HERES ANOTHER ONE WITH THE GUIDES IN...









SOME HOT GLUE REINFORCEMENT IN THE FRAME....(OPTIONAL)








WELL I USE JOHNSON MOTORS THEY ARE SQUARE w/ ROUND SIDES PERFECT FOR TRUNK SPACE AND "VERY POWERFUL!!!!"  
















THEY COST $5 A PIECE WHERE I GET EM,IM TRYIN TO FIND THEM WHOLSALE


----------



## LUXMAN

THISIS HOW I PLACE THEM FOR A FRONT AND BACK SETUP....CRAZY GLUE IN PLACE FIRST, THEN HOT GLUE DOWN-NEATLY!!!!

















THEY CAN BE PLACED SIDEWAYS FOR ONE SWITCH SETUPS OR IF YOU PUT ONE MOTOR IN THE FRONT FOR GOOD WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION. IT FITS RITE OWN IN THE TUB OF THE TRUNK  









HERES ANOTHER SHOT OF HOW THE GUIDES KEEP THE U-BARS FROM MVING OFF COURSE OF GETTING STUCK....THE NEATER THE BETTER,TRY TO KEEP BOTH SIDES ALIGNED/SYMETRICAL...TAKE YUR TIME DONT CUT FINGERS OPEN PLEASE!


----------



## highclass

Hey homie check ur mail..LOL


----------



## LUXMAN

NOW HERES ONE OF THE MAIN THINGS! THIS APPLYS TO BOTH TYPES OF BOTTOMS....IN THE FRONT YOU HAVE TO PUT A BAR IN PLACE ACROSS THE BOTTOM OF THE A-ARMS DIRECTLY BELOW THE FRONT U-BAR, MAKE SURE IT IS CLOSE TO THE UBAR ALMOST PARRELELL TO IT BUT UNDER IT......

HERE IT IS ON THE 64 IMPALA (1PIECE TYPE) BOTTOM










AND ON THE 61 IMPALA(MULTI PIECE TYPE)....








IT GIVES THE STRING A PIVOT POINTTO PULL FROM SO IT HAS TO BE VERY SECURE IN PLACE.....AND AS A PLUS, IT GIVES YOUR FRONT END SUPPORT THE STRONGER YOU MOUNT IT....I RECOMEND CRAZY GLUE OR THE STRONGEST PLASTIC MOEL GLUE YOU CAN FIND AND HOT GLUE OVER THAT NEATLY....U CAN ALSO USE FISH EYE HOOKS W/ THE SCREW PART CUT OFF...


----------



## LUXMAN

i hope all of this is useful to anybody who is tryin to do hydraulics, i'll be takin more pics soon....but then im thinkin of doin a how to dvd to better explain it all and sell it for a reasonable price......i could really use some feedback on if they vid would be better than the pics, still gonna post more pics though...


----------



## 81 cuttin

Thanks man I have been trying to build one for my son for like a month and everytime i get close the car will not go down or the the u bar comes off track. what are you using to mae the u bar out off? Where do i get those motors from, Before i was buying the littel portable fans forom target b/c tthey were 2 for a dollar and robbing the motors out of them.


----------



## LUXMAN

I wont say exactly where i make my u-bars from but they are abundant and free......(METAL COATHANGERS) you just have to make your bends precise as possible.....use plasitc pieces to keep the ubar on a straight path down and back up, dont makte the gap too tight, so that it drops back down easy. I get my motors from the slauson swapmeet in L.A. @ the model store in there i think hoppinhydros carried them....im tryin to find the companies contacts they are called johnsons.....radioshack carries motors but the big ones are too strong. slotcar motors work really good.....


----------



## 69droptop

:biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## LUXMAN

yep its coathanger for the u bars,try top use one that dosent bend so easy but is still thin enough to fit into the rim hole (lol) regular pliers should do the bending and cutters once you have the shap you want

feel free to ask questions, im glad to help anybody tryin to hit that switch!!!!


----------



## 81 cuttin

TTT


----------



## Diamond502

just snapped my line....


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Switchblade

2 words for you ...

MACRO MODE!

Can't tell what the hell is going on in those pics. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Sorry bro im usin a sidekick for a camera....i'll see if it has macro mode or wutever.But besides that im workin on a how to video that will be much more clearer and more expanitory.....the basics are there though thats why i tryed to explain each pic.....hope you guys can get somthin out of it


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 7 2008, 09:56 PM~10361081
> *just snapped my line....
> *


Try to locate where it snapped and eliminnate as much friction as you can....put metal bar around the hole where it passes through the frame to make sure it dosent eat through the frame lol. If all of that is takin care of you might need to find a stronger string i recomend spiderwire in the red packaging it looks like steel braid strand and lasts a very long time, man im always looking for a stronger string. and if noticed that when i comes to hoppers if you leave a lil extra slack in the line it gives the motor more time to spin and yank the front even higher :biggrin: but not too much slack-trial and error lol


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 11 2008, 04:50 PM~10392429
> *Try to locate where it snapped and eliminnate as much friction as you can....put metal bar around the hole where it passes through the frame  to make sure it dosent eat through the frame lol. If all of that is takin care of you might need to find a stronger string i recomend spiderwire in the red packaging it looks like steel braid strand and lasts a very long time, man im always looking for a stronger string. and if noticed that when i comes to hoppers if you leave a lil extra slack in the line it gives the motor more time to spin and yank the front even higher :biggrin:  but not too much  slack-trial and error lol
> *


gotcha


----------



## LUXMAN

Hey bodydropped wutya hoppin anyway  any pics......


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 11 2008, 05:16 PM~10392675
> *Hey bodydropped wutya hoppin anyway  any pics......
> *


let me snap a few...


----------



## Diamond502

heres the chassis










the body color



















also, i got the munchie when i stared this, and grabbed a box of pop tarts, and it had a tatoo, so i was liek what the hell, might as well...


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Damn you dont see many trucks hooppin...Reminds me ov a Dually the homie had hoppin hella high....Make sure you got som metal where the string rubs and that clear fishin string will bring you nothin but frustration because it curls up and has too much resistance, i could send you some of my good shit ..pm me


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn i gotta get on this, i got too many truck lying around to do


----------



## LUXMAN

lol consider it motivation.....


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 11 2008, 02:39 PM~10392321
> *:0 Sorry bro im usin a sidekick for a camera....i'll see if it has macro mode or wutever.But besides that im workin on a how to video that will be much more clearer and more expanitory.....the basics are there though thats why i tryed to explain each pic.....hope you guys can get somthin out of it
> *


Im just giving you shit bro. :biggrin: Good tutorial. I'll try to make one with my new hopper build up.


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: fa sho' its all love.....glad to see sumbody else hittin switches too im still finishin up the hydraulics on this one.....


----------



## LUXMAN

More comin soon.................


----------



## Diamond502

when did you send out that stuff, LUX?


----------



## Diamond502

LUX, got the line today homie, got it all hooked up for a test, need to redo the u bars and get some rims on it, but i think it should hold out...lol...just waiting on the battery to charge...


----------



## Diamond502

DAMN, i think i fucked up, it'll hop, well not yet, lol, but it works great, but it does not let the u bar ga back..... 


any help?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 31 2008, 09:23 PM~10302014
> *OK THIS IS THE METHOD OF HYDRAULICS I USE. THERE MANY OTHER METHODS. THIS IS THE MOST EFFECTIVE FOR HOPERS, AND IN SOME CASES, YOU CAN KEEP YOUR MOTOR IN TO DISPLAY.......
> I WANNA START BY SAYING MOST OF THE THINGS YU WILL NEED CAN BE FOUND AT RADIOSHACK  LIKE:
> A PORTABLE POWER SOURCE RC BATTERIES ARE THE BEST -7.2 OR 9.6 VOLT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invested in a $39 fast charger that works for all size batteries.....(radioshack)Also from radioshack 6-prong switches,plastic switchboxes,wire,soldering iron,glue gun,motors and alot of other useful shit jus look around and be creative :biggrin:
> 
> Switchboxes i made from their products switch extensions from any real lolo shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my badd homie but those switches are called dual throw center off momentary switches i got 4 for my s10 truk its not a hopper it just locks up i have pics posted on another thread would you mind me posting pics of the switches and truk


----------



## LUXMAN

YEA GO FOR IT................thisis the place for model car hydraulics in general.It mih=ght help or motivate somebody else to get in the game. Man i been workin somuch i havent had time to continue this thread..............But i'll be back with nore soon


----------



## Diamond502

DAMN, i think i fucked up, it'll hop, well not yet, lol, but it works great, but it does not let the u bar ga back..... 


any help?


----------



## 2lowsyn

what do you mean back - back down ? did you folowl the steps ?
made a guid for the Ubar ?
got the hoel all in the right spot nothing bonding to gether or wraped a round anything ?
string can move freely ?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 24 2008, 03:08 PM~10493843
> *what do you mean back - back down ? did you folowl the steps ?
> made a guid for the Ubar ?
> got the hoel all in the right spot nothing bonding to gether or wraped a round anything ?
> string can move freely ?
> *


my motor locks doesn't turn back, i have to manually do it....


----------



## 2lowsyn

sound like a waight problum
just add some to the front and you should be good , add lil by lil and yourl finde a good waight


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 24 2008, 03:30 PM~10494006
> *sound like a waight problum
> just add some to the front and you should be good , add lil by lil and yourl finde a good waight
> *


u seem to know a lot about it.... :uh:

lets see your hoppers....


----------



## 2lowsyn

a made a few but not like some of the guy on here , im not that good .


----------



## Diamond502

this is pretty much a test for me....lol....wanna get it down on a snap tight, and then into the dancer business and such...lol


----------



## 2lowsyn

well then go easy and do just a hoper first


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 24 2008, 03:39 PM~10494072
> *well then go easy and do just a hoper first
> *


thats what this is....


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 12:41 PM~10494084
> *thats what this is....
> *


what ? he shows you how to get it all set up, you know what a hoper is right just the front hoping so you can just have the back locked up.and if you wan the back to go then you would do the samething but to the back .real easy to do  
pm me if you got any more Qs


----------



## Diamond502

^^^see^^^

the battery is unhooked, and its still locked up...


----------



## 2lowsyn

if you get it up off the ground then it works just add some waight to it .
do you get a lot of movemernt with the guid you have now ? look like you would .

oh dust your desk bro gosh im sneesing over here LOL :roflmao:


----------



## julian blea

JUST ADD SOME WAIGHT TO THE FRONT


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 24 2008, 03:54 PM~10494171
> *if you get it up off the ground then it works just add some waight to it .
> do you get a lot of movemernt with the guid you have now ? look like you would .
> 
> oh dust your desk bro gosh im sneesing over here LOL :roflmao:
> *


i just need to rdo it, the weight will not help, i have to pull that string like a motherfucker to get it to turn back, and yes, i get a good hop out of it, a little too wild for my taste, but it'll all even out when the ass is up more....

and its not a desk, its a shelf....lol


----------



## 2lowsyn

got better pics of the motor all waded up ?

does the string rap it self around the shaft ? or does it get noted up , have you seen Js vid "the way of the not " ?
http://jevries.com/videoclips/thewayofhteknot.rm


----------



## Diamond502

i'll get pics later on, seen the vid, and it doesn't get notted up, just wraps around and stays like that, and if i add enough weight to lower it back down, it wouldn't even hop...lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 308 impala

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 01:13 PM~10494326
> *i'll get pics later on, seen the vid, and it doesn't get notted up, just wraps around and stays like that, and if i add enough weight to lower it back down, it wouldn't even hop...lol
> *


had this problem a few times. just use a smaller motor, one that you can only back bumper it maybe 3 out of every ten tries.


then add more power or wieght orr yeah whatever.


p.s. taped up coins(pennys, quarters, etc.) make the best weights.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Apr 24 2008, 04:32 PM~10494460
> *had this problem a few times. just use a smaller motor, one that you can only back bumper it maybe 3 out of every ten tries.
> then add more power or wieght orr yeah whatever.
> p.s.  taped up coins(pennys, quarters, etc.) make the best weights.
> *


naw, its good, homie, i relined it and it lowers now, well will with about a half a pound, or less, of weight.... 

and the motor is already small


----------



## 308 impala

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 01:38 PM~10494512
> *naw, its good, homie, i relined it and it lowers now, well will with about a half a pound, or less, of weight....
> 
> and the motor is already small
> *



no its not, from the pics you've posted, its almost too big!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Apr 24 2008, 04:44 PM~10494564
> *no its not, from the pics you've posted, its almost too big!
> *


well, thats true, but it works for what i am needing it to do....it hops like a motherfucker right now, flipping over and such, and when the ass is up, it'll calm down.......gonna repaint the body for it, also...


----------



## 308 impala

in my experience, if it flips, put more weight in the front.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Apr 24 2008, 04:48 PM~10494595
> *in my experience, if it flips, put more weight in the front.
> *


it flips over now, cause there is no weight at all....lol....it'll even oput homie, i am working on the rear end right now....


----------



## 308 impala

cool


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 24 2008, 02:58 AM~10491192
> *YEA GO FOR IT................thisis the place for model car hydraulics in general.It mih=ght help or motivate somebody else to get in the game. Man i been workin somuch i havent had time to continue this thread..............But i'll be back with nore soon
> *



ok ill post them up later on tonight


----------



## Diamond502

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnwi9-_Ge88&feature=user


----------



## dade county

heres the pics i was talkin bout 

the s10










the bed wurk










switch wurk


















close up on front motors










front setup to wheels 











and heres the rear motors and set up 











i hope this helps


----------



## Diamond502

now we got pics of the ubar and t slider methods up.... :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 08:01 PM~10496237
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnwi9-_Ge88&feature=user
> *




ok homie more light and footage please :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 24 2008, 10:39 PM~10497096
> *ok homie more light and footage please  :biggrin:
> *


let me see what i can do real quick..... brb


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 09:34 PM~10497015
> *now we got pics of the ubar and t slider methods up.... :cheesy:
> *



lol your right ,i for got to add that im sorry


----------



## dade county

how do i load vids to you tube


----------



## Diamond502

false alarm, dead camera...let me charge it up...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county+Apr 24 2008, 10:41 PM~10497124-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol your right ,i for got to add that im sorry
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now, your straight, bro....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dade county_@Apr 24 2008, 10:49 PM~10497231
> *how do i load vids to you tube
> *


goto youtube, and log in, and after your at the main page of youtube, on the right, towards the top, it should say 'upload'
, hit the link, adn follow the steps....


----------



## 2lowsyn

OOO i wana see that s10 bounce.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 09:51 PM~10497274
> *now, your straight, bro....
> goto youtube, and log in, and after your at the main page of youtube, on the right, towards the top, it should say 'upload'
> , hit the link, adn follow the steps....
> *



thanks


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 24 2008, 09:58 PM~10497359
> *OOO i wana see that s10  bounce.
> *


sorry its not a hopper


----------



## 2lowsyn

well can it dance ?
i just wana se it move :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 24 2008, 10:06 PM~10497443
> *well can it dance ?
> i just wana se it move  :cheesy:
> *


 oh it will dance


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county+Apr 24 2008, 11:01 PM~10497387-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no prblem....i'll get another vid here in a minute...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dade county_@Apr 24 2008, 11:17 PM~10497549
> *oh it will dance
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

Nice S10 Dade, i have a bd cover from an elcamino if your interested. Im not big fan of t sliders but hey...they work.


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Project ...


----------



## LUXMAN

Man i been busy wit dis new job, havent had much time to get to this topic, but i jus wanna say keep up the good work to all my hydraulic heads out there makin it do wut it do!!! Lets keep model car hydraulics "ALIVE"!!! Although some proclim its dead :scrutinize: Much love and respect to everybody in this model car game, Wutever you build!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 03:46 PM~10494571
> *well, thats true, but it works for what i am needing it to do....it hops like a motherfucker right now, flipping over and such, and when the ass is up, it'll calm down.......gonna repaint the body for it, also...
> *


place motor over the hole where the looks to be fishing line, come up to the motor, dont have to much line from motor to u bar, also your u bar looks flemsy like you need a thicker more stronger paper clip. and if you get some eyelets, you can find them at walmart in the scrap booking area, it helps with the sliding of the line through the holes. i usually only leave enough slack where i can put my finger between the line and the bottom of the car, if much more than that it wraps and gets tangled around the motors shaft.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 6 2008, 01:18 AM~10586202
> *place motor over the hole where the looks to be fishing line, come up to the motor, dont have to much line from motor to u bar, also your u bar looks flemsy like you need a thicker more stronger paper clip.  and if you get some eyelets, you can find them at walmart in the scrap booking area, it helps with the sliding of the line through the holes.  i usually only leave enough slack where i can put my finger between the line and the bottom of the car, if much more than that it wraps and gets tangled around the motors shaft.
> *


 :0 Damn homie, it sound like you know wut you talkin about! Lets see sum of yo hoppers. Oh yea that clear fishinline is not good for hoppin everybody!!! fa ral, you should find sum strong ass kite string or sumthin like that


----------



## Diamond502

u get my Pm lux?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 6 2008, 03:23 AM~10586209
> *:0 Damn homie, it sound like you know wut you talkin about! Lets see sum of yo hoppers. Oh yea that clear fishinline is not good for hoppin everybody!!! fa ral, you should find sum strong ass kite string or sumthin like that
> *


i got vids on youtube and zippyvideos.. under a different username tho.  

mostly 1:64s tho
http://www.zippyvideos.com/9198433726953966/caprice_dancer/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/8851997956793716/gn_hopper/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6932795776222296/chevy_s-10/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/635889726559381...incoln_towncar/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/1233153315593796/95caddyfleet/


----------



## LUXMAN

Couldnt sleep..........too may ideas floatin around.....so i reworked this suspension with new cylinders and a differnt angle for more height......brass rod and coat hanger make damn god cylinders :biggrin: 




























Still gotta adjust the color and lighting on this digi camera but hey wutever


----------



## low4oshow

that looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: good lookin out homie.......Wait til you see it back on the '61! Gonna build another frame for the black LS..........


----------



## LUXMAN

TTT


----------



## texasfunk

heres mine..not done yet..havent placed motors...or finished chassis..but this is what i got so far..

i used the u-bar method up front..in the back i use the method some people use on the bed dancer trucks..the upside down u-bar with a shift as a guid..but i made it out of plastic..and has it so it locks at full lift..


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Thats rite!!!! do da damn thang..... looks like it will put in some work!!


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin:  Where my aswitch hitters at?!!!!!!!................


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## LUXMAN

built from srcatch, thats wusup!!! keep up the originality :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 6 2008, 01:39 AM~10586240
> *i got vids on youtube and zippyvideos.. under a different username tho.
> 
> mostly 1:64s tho
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/9198433726953966/caprice_dancer/
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/8851997956793716/gn_hopper/
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/6932795776222296/chevy_s-10/
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/635889726559381...incoln_towncar/
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/1233153315593796/95caddyfleet/
> *



damn, whats this for a song in the last video with the 95caddy ?? i like it..


----------



## texasfunk

heres one i started on. fleetline with hydros. using rear end and a-arms. full motor and interior. traded before i finished.



the bomb has all suspension done..its working good also..still not sure on how to get the front to work off the motors..but ill figure something out..the chassis is almost ready to be painted..so i shuld have the lines and electronics to the back hooked up soon.


----------



## 308 impala

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 12:56 PM~10494186
> *i just need to rdo it, the weight will not help, i have to pull that string like a motherfucker to get it to turn back, and yes, i get a good hop out of it, a little too wild for my taste, but it'll all even out when the ass is up more....
> 
> and its not a desk, its a shelf....lol
> *



yes it will, even if it doesn't seem like it, 



you can put your hand on the floor, and gently set a 10 pound bowling ball on it, and it doesn't hurt one bit.


but if you drop that bowling ball on your hand, holy shit watch out!!!


same thing with that car, yeah if you add it while its up and it doesn't go down, well you gotta think about what the momentom and inertia is gunna do,

that means that an object in motion, will stay in motion unless acted upon by another force, in this case, the desk or shelf, 


if you lifted the front end of a real car up, and dropped it, the car would dip below its resting height.

see what i mean?


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin:  OK AFTER MANY REQUESTS I'VE STARTED DOIN "HOW-TO" VIDS ON YOUTUBE. SO CHECK EM OUT AND I HOPE THEY HELP!!!!! EXCUSE THE BLUR :angry: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0kBJxdOZC38&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0kBJxdOZC38&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## EVIL C

kool


----------



## LUXMAN

ALRITE HERE ARE SOME SUPPLIES YOU SHOULD HAV IF YOU WANNA HIT SWITCHES. I'LL ALSO SHOW HOW TO USE THEM . 

FIRST UP, "METAL HOLE COVERS"

AFTER YOU DRILL/CUT YOUR HOLES, YOU NEED SUMTHING BETWWEN THE STRING AND THE PLASITC!!!!!! THIS WILL KEEP FRICTION DOWN/KEEP THE SRTING FROM BREAKING SO EASY. 










USE THESE (FROM ANY HARDWARE STORE,HOME DEPOT, WALGREENS,ETC) TO GO AROUND THE STRING HOLE









THE POINT IS TO MAKE THE STRING SLIDE OVER METAL INSTEAD OF PLPASTIC SO WHAT I DO IS PLACE THE METAL BAR HALFWAY OVER THE HOLE TO KEEP IT FURTHER AWAY FROM THE PLASTIC...........LIKE THIS










SAMN THING IN THE FRONT OR ANY OTHER HOLE (LOL)


----------



## LUXMAN

ALRITE HERE ARE SOME SUPPLIES YOU SHOULD HAV IF YOU WANNA HIT SWITCHES. I'LL ALSO SHOW HOW TO USE THEM . 

FIRST UP, "METAL HOLE COVERS"

AFTER YOU DRILL/CUT YOUR HOLES, YOU NEED SUMTHING BETWWEN THE STRING AND THE PLASITC!!!!!! THIS WILL KEEP FRICTION DOWN/KEEP THE SRTING FROM BREAKING SO EASY. 










USE THESE (FROM ANY HARDWARE STORE,HOME DEPOT, WALGREENS,ETC) TO GO AROUND THE STRING HOLE









THE POINT IS TO MAKE THE STRING SLIDE OVER METAL INSTEAD OF PLPASTIC SO WHAT I DO IS PLACE THE METAL BAR HALFWAY OVER THE HOLE TO KEEP IT FURTHER AWAY FROM THE PLASTIC...........LIKE THIS










SAMN THING IN THE FRONT OR ANY OTHER HOLE (LOL)


----------



## LUXMAN

:angry: DAMN IT, I HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS....ANYWAY, ON TO KEEPIN IT ALL TOGETHER. WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPING MODEL CARS ARE JUST LIKE REAL CARS -THE MORE IT HOLDS TOGETHER THE BETTER IT HOPS, YOU DONT WANT THE BODY LOOSE FROM THE FRAME OR THE INTERIOR BUCKET MOVIN AND RATTLING AROUND WHILE YOUR HOPPING. SO WHAT YOU CAN DO IS TAKE A HOT GLUE GUN AND GLUE YOUR INTERIOR TO THE BODY, AND THEN ONCE THOSE ARE ONE PIECE YOU CAN JOIN THE FRAME TO THE BODY WITH SCREWS!!! I use screw because when you need to do work on the car just unscrew it change the string and screw it right back together!!!! :0 


-here are the screws I use 








because the thread is spreaded far apart and the arent too long. If you line it up right you can screw into the interior but under the front seats and they wont be seen, IF YOU DONT CARE YOU CAN SCREW RIGHT INTO THE FLOOR BEHIND THE SEATS.


----------



## LUXMAN

OK The ext issue is keeping your string on the motor shaft. IF YOU HIT THE SWITCH AND YOU HEAR THE MOTOR SPIN BUT IT IS NOT PULLING THE STRING THEN THE "GEAR" HAS PROBABLY COME OFF. THERE ARE TWO DIFFERENT KINDS OF GEARS......

PLASTIC: (PUT STRING THRU AND PUSH ONTO SHAFT & CRAZY GLUE)








------OR--------

METAL: (TIGHTEN WITH SMALL ALLEN WRENCH)

















EITHER WAY YOU WANT IT ON THERE AS TIGHT AS YOU CAN GET IT, BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT IT TO COME OFF UNTIL YOU HAVE TO CHANGE THE STRING AGAIN!! ALSO BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT THE STRING TO SLIP OUT.
LEAVE A LITTLE BIT OF ROOM BETWEEN SO THE STRING HAS ROOM TO WIND UP.


----------



## LUXMAN

.....................









HIT THE YOUTUBE LINK BELOW FOR MORE


----------



## LUXMAN

........................hoppin aint dead ya'll jus sleepin


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## Smallz

*MODEL CAR HOPPING IS DEAD!!!!!*  :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## g-body lowlow

^^^
thats true last time i saw a hopper i was like 8 so its like 8 years ago!!!


----------



## texasfunk

hmm..so i hear so many times on this site..build wht you like? this is wha the likes..its what I like..on occasion i build hoppers too. lowriders..have hydraulics..you can put your pumps dumps cylinders all ur wiring..but it wont work? ours do. he puts just as much detail in his hoppers as some of you guys do your static models. even more than most of you. so theres no need. build what you like..if u dnt like something else..dont look.


----------



## g-body lowlow

well i never said not to build it i simply said that i haven't seen em in a long time meaning no one does em i've been wanting to make one i just haven't had the time...


----------



## LUXMAN

:roflmao: wutever, I'm swangin my shit. No trailer here, Im gon' build 2 showcars and then I'm back to buildin hoppers. I aint knockin nobody but I know what i like so dats wut im doin


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jul 21 2008, 04:34 PM~11142130
> *hmm..so i hear so many times on this site..build wht you like? this is wha the likes..its what I like..on occasion i build hoppers too. lowriders..have hydraulics..you can put your pumps dumps cylinders all ur wiring..but it wont work? ours do. he puts just as much detail in his hoppers as some of you guys do your static models. even more than most of you. so theres no need. build what you like..if u dnt like something else..dont look.
> *


 :uh: 

I just fuccin' with Luxman homie. Don't get all bent outta shape. I started out building hoppers so i know what goes into them.


----------



## texasfunk

srry if u guys took me the wrong way. i am in no way trying to start stuff. i been in a few times and there are guys who tlk shit. this wasnt meant for you. sorry if i came off wrong. my apologies homies.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jul 21 2008, 04:52 PM~11142294
> *srry if u guys took me the wrong way. i am in no way trying to start stuff. i been in a few times and there are guys who tlk shit. this wasnt meant for you. sorry if i came off wrong. my apologies homies.
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

yeah smallz did used to build hoppers he jus buildin clean stuff now :biggrin: , but hey it all goes back to the sayin -"TO EACH HIS OWN". Half of us build clean ass showcars And the other half build hoppers. I TRY TO BLEND THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS. A long time ago I noticed hoppers didnt get the same respect because our shit wasnt as clean. SO I DECIDED TO BUILD MY CARS JUST AS CLEAN AS THE OTHER GUYS BUT STILL ON SWITCHES. ITS ALL LOVE MAAN I JUS SAY BUILD CLEAN HOW EVER YOU BUILD.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 21 2008, 05:10 PM~11142432
> *yeah smallz did used to build hoppers he jus buildin clean stuff now :biggrin: , but hey it all goes back to the sayin -"TO EACH HIS OWN".  Half of us build clean ass showcars And the other half build hoppers. I TRY TO BLEND THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS. A long time ago I noticed hoppers didnt get the same respect because our shit wasnt as clean. SO I DECIDED TO BUILD MY CARS JUST AS CLEAN AS THE OTHER GUYS BUT STILL ON SWITCHES.  ITS ALL LOVE MAAN I JUS SAY BUILD CLEAN HOW EVER YOU BUILD.
> *


Awwwwwwwww Group hug. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## g-body lowlow

^^^ lol


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: WUTEVER MAAN , SUMBODY HAD TO DO IT. WE HOP IN PEACE


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: lil nephews on the switches........maan they wore the battery down quick, gotta love it though.


----------



## low4oshow

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Scarfresh

*....I Wish These Steps Was On You Tube 

I Remember Trying This When I Was 12 Or 13 and I Still Couldn't Do It With The Cheap Lindberg Engines L0L

Any More Guides....Send To My Inbox Please,Thanx*


----------



## LUXMAN

well I do have alittle bit of how to stuff, but as soon as my camera stops trippin ill get some more detailed vids on youtube


----------



## g-body lowlow

i think ima make a hopper be this weekend


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jul 31 2008, 09:40 PM~11230627
> *i think ima make a hopper be this weekend
> *



:0 :biggrin: See how good it feels to say that........thats wut its all about homie. "HIT A SWITCH"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE THIS MOTIVARES MORE FOLKS TO SWANG SOME PLASTIC, HELL OR EVEN SUM DIECAST :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow

i had four motors that i got in radioshack a while back and i had put em in a 64 i was making but all of em were fried so do you guys have any suggest motor and what battery to use?


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Aug 4 2008, 04:17 AM~11252366
> *i had four motors that i got in radioshack a while back and i had put em in a 64 i was making but all of em were fried so do you guys have any suggest motor and what battery to use?
> *



dont worry bro thats exactly what this topic is for 

AS FAR AS MOTORS......FOR HOPPING USE JOHNSON MOTORS FROM HOPPINHYDROS.COM(ONLY $5 EACH) THEY ARE STRONG AS HELL AND DONT BURN OUT FOR ALONG TIME. there are pics of them back in this topic


FOR DANCING OR JUST LIGHTER APPLICATIONS USE MABUCHI 130s. they are square just ike johnsons but much smaller. they do burn out quicker though so 

"DONT HOLD THE SWITCH ON" just like a real car if you hold the switch you fry the motor :biggrin: 


I hear RADIOSHACK has small servos :0 work jus like cylinders :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## edd713

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Jul 31 2008, 06:24 PM~11228844
> *....I Wish These Steps Was On You Tube
> 
> I Remember Trying This When I Was 12 Or 13 and I Still Couldn't Do It With The Cheap Lindberg Engines L0L
> 
> Any More Guides....Send To My Inbox Please,Thanx
> *


luxman does has videos on youtube on how to pt 1-3


----------



## Mexicali

here is a hooper chasis the way I do it


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## Mexicali




----------



## Mexicali




----------



## LUXMAN

OK HERE IS A SHORT CLIP TO SHOW WHAT KIND OF SWITCHES I USE.
THEY ARE 6 PRONG SWITCHES FROM RADIOSHACK, I ALSO GET THE BLACK PLASTIC SWITCHBOX FROM RADIOSHACK TOO.




AND HERE IS THE WIRING DIAGRAM TO WIRE SWITCHES 










NEED HELP JUST ASK :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY HOPPIN' :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## EVIL C

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mexicali

luxman were u at


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## Mexicali

Got Johnsons


----------



## edd713

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 10 2008, 11:08 PM~11312120
> *Got Johnsons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 10 2008, 09:24 PM~11310955
> *luxman were u at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: :worship: :worship: finally somebody know what its all about. DATSA WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKIN BOUT.








NOW WHO SAID HOPPIN' WAS DEAD...... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

luxman u build the 1/18 metal bodies wit springs on the front


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 11 2008, 05:02 PM~11317579
> *luxman u build the 1/18 metal bodies wit springs on the front
> *


YUP , :biggrin: I KNOW HOW TO BUILD 'EM, ALL I NEED IS SOME MORE 1/18 SCALE CARS. THE HOMIE MARINATE HAS SOME TOO :0 

IM GONNA DO A 64 NEXT FULLY PAINTED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER, THE '59 IS FOR SALE !!! :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 10 2008, 11:08 PM~11312120
> *Got Johnsons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: JOHNSON


----------



## Mexicali

interior shot

http://i33.tinypic.com/2rr4008.jpg


----------



## Mexicali

:no: 
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rr4008&s=


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## Mexicali

mini hopper
[URL="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=64ggeb&s


----------



## Mexicali

View My Video


----------



## Mexicali

mini go to link
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=64ggeb&s=4


----------



## Mexicali

<embed width="440" height="420" type="application


----------



## Mexicali

:dunno: how to view this video


----------



## Mexicali

MINI JHONSON FOR HOT WHEELS


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 DAMN MEXICALI IS PUTTIN IT DOWN!!! :biggrin: DATS HOW L.A. DO IT!!! SO HOW ELSE IS GONNA PUT TOGETHER A CLEAN HOPPER? WE'RE SHOWING THAT ITS POSSIBLE AND EVEN HOW TO DO IT.....SO COME-ON HOMIES PUT SOME JUICE IN THOSE RIDES AND SCRAPE UP A TABLETOP SOMEWHERE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## Mexicali

LUX GOT VIDEO OF MY MINI HOPPER HAVIG PROBLEMS DOWN LODING VIDEO


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 12 2008, 10:36 PM~11330563
> *View My Video
> *



:0 THIS LNK WORKED JUST FINE FOR ME... :dunno:


----------



## Mexicali

COOL TANKS WILL POST SOME VIDEO OF MY


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## Mexicali




----------



## Mexicali




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 12 2008, 11:47 PM~11331016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I use these too....radioshack =$3.50 each people :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

chales no more johnson hook up :tears:


----------



## texasfunk

yo luxman! lets do this.


















haha.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

what line or string do you guys use.


----------



## edd713

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 14 2008, 11:42 AM~11343203
> *what line or string do you guys use.
> *


kite string


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx


----------



## edd713

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 14 2008, 11:59 AM~11343395
> *thanx
> *


n/p


----------



## Mexicali

R/c suspention springs are soft and get more hop


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 14 2008, 03:02 PM~11344520
> *R/c suspention springs are soft and get more hop
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mexicali

sureno que piensas de mi 65


----------



## 308 impala




----------



## Mexicali

he 308 u are funny ESL for me


----------



## 308 impala

what?


you know i don't speak spanish, in english please.


(anchorman)


----------



## Mexicali

lol funny


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 14 2008, 11:41 AM~11343190
> *yo luxman! lets do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.
> *


 :0 planing on building a dancer?  I'll help as much as I can.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 13 2008, 07:26 PM~11337801
> *chales no more johnson hook up :tears:
> *



 Im working on a connect rite now


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Aug 14 2008, 10:10 PM~11347745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i live just east of crestwood this sign must be old but still wtf


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 14 2008, 09:00 PM~11347640
> *sureno que piensas de mi 65
> *


fucking nice carnal :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mexicali

horale were are my hoppers @


----------



## Mexicali

chales lux were u at new projects


----------



## Smallz

*MODEL CAR HOPPING IS DEAD!!!!!*  :uh:


----------



## Mexicali

dont hate on th hopping community


----------



## mcloven

what all do i need for a hopper


----------



## Mexicali

look at hoopin hydros website u will get some pasta 
the best way to get start is with a 6T4 will post pix of how to 
later so stay tune


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 17 2008, 12:32 AM~11362778
> *MODEL CAR HOPPING IS DEAD!!!!!  :uh:
> *



:nosad:


----------



## Mexicali

hydros


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 16 2008, 10:24 PM~11362727
> *chales lux were u at new projects
> *


  finishin' up my 62 hopper,I'll be on soon.



I see our #1 hater has dropped by..................... :biggrin: he still the homie though, I'ma have to bring him out of retirement and make him build a hopper again :0


----------



## Mexicali

DID SOME WORCK


----------



## Mexicali

SOME ACTION 
View My Video


----------



## Mexicali

MORE ACTION

View My Video


----------



## Mexicali

View My Video


----------



## Mexicali

START UP KIT


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 17 2008, 10:34 PM~11369265
> *START UP KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Good idea, I been planing to but havent got to it, Im workin on clear bottoms for cars that dont have good bottoms for hydros :0 and for the resin kits that dont come with bottoms :biggrin: 

HERES AN EXAMPLE=










I'LL BE ABLE TO CUT THEM TO FIT ANY CAR. FIRST UP IS CADDYS BECAUSE THEIER BOTTOMS ARE WEAK! NEXT WILL BE G-BODY SIZE FOR THE RESIN CUTTYS TO BE ON SWITCHES :0


----------



## Mexicali

PLEXI GLASS IS WEEK NO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 17 2008, 12:32 AM~11362778
> *MODEL CAR HOPPING IS DEAD!!!!!  :uh:
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 17 2008, 11:24 PM~11369577
> *PLEXI GLASS IS WEEK NO
> *


SOME OF IT IS, YOU JUST GOTTA FIND THE RITE THICKNESS AND IT WORKS GOOD.


----------



## Mexicali

COOL WILL TRIDE TO SO SOME


----------



## Smallz

Get rid of that plexi glass shit. It's garbage. Like homeboy said...there weak and don't sit flush.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11369613
> *
> *



:uh: PLEASE YOUNG HOMIE SPARE ME YOUR NEGATIVE ENERGY. YOUR COOL BUT DON'T DOWN TALK SUMTHIN YOU DONT EVEN TAKE PART IN. AT LEAST SMALLZ HAS BUILT SOME CLEAN ASS HOPPERS SO I CAN RESPECT HIM WHEN HE SAYS IT. 

If you're not into it....then dont waste your time and energy talkin about it.LOL I mean..... dont be mad at me because my shit is clean enough to run with some of the best and can still bunnyhop 12" above a table :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 17 2008, 11:47 PM~11369693
> *Get rid of that plexi glass shit. It's garbage. Like homeboy said...there weak and don't sit flush.
> *



 its all in how you screw it on, I've seen them sit flush, besides I only plan to use it on rare occasions where I really want a particular car on switches btu dont have a frame for it :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 17 2008, 11:50 PM~11369712
> *:uh: PLEASE YOUNG HOMIE SPARE ME YOUR NEGATIVE ENERGY. YOUR COOL BUT DON'T DOWN TALK SUMTHIN YOU DONT EVEN TAKE PART IN.  AT LEAST SMALLZ HAS BUILT SOME CLEAN ASS HOPPERS SO I CAN RESPECT HIM WHEN HE SAYS IT.
> 
> If you're not into it....then dont waste your time and energy talkin about it.LOL I mean..... dont be mad at me because my shit is clean enough to run with some of the best and can still bunnyhop  12" above a table  :biggrin:
> *


Checkmate!


----------



## Mexicali

U TELL THEM LUX WITH ALL THE HATE IN THE SITE


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2008, 02:30 AM~11369613
> *
> *


whats up with you :uh:


----------



## ekustomz

plexi glass does work in most occasions if it is thick enough it also gives for a cleaner install when done properly.


----------



## savageloc24

START UP KIT










what are the 4 pieces on the top left for? trying to make a caddy hopper soon.


----------



## Mexicali

they arecthe gide for the u barrs Ill tride to post pix


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 18 2008, 10:16 PM~11378967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :yes YUP THOSE ARE GUIDES AND YOU CAN MAKE THEM OUT OF ALMOST ANYTHING, I USE CD COVER PLASTIC :biggrin: THE POINT IS TO KEEP THE UBAR STRAIGHT WHILE HOPPING


----------



## LUXMAN

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MxEYrVnLuy4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MxEYrVnLuy4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## low4oshow

sup with it homie.


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by Mexicali+Aug 18 2008, 09:16 PM~11378967-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXMAN_@Aug 18 2008, 09:23 PM~11379043
> *:0  :yes YUP THOSE ARE GUIDES AND YOU CAN MAKE THEM OUT OF ALMOST ANYTHING, I USE CD COVER PLASTIC  :biggrin:  THE POINT IS TO KEEP THE UBAR STRAIGHT WHILE HOPPING
> *



thanks homies


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 19 2008, 08:17 AM~11381156
> *thanks homies
> *


kinda hard to tell where they are in that pic.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 19 2008, 09:19 AM~11381173
> *kinda hard to tell where they are in that pic.
> *


look back through this topic I have alot of pics from alot different angles just for that


----------



## savageloc24

maybe im blind but i cant find any pics of were the guide piece goes haha.


----------



## LUXMAN

Heres some....



> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 31 2008, 07:31 PM~10302113
> *WE All know thre are two inds of model car frameS...THE ONE PEICE(64 IMPALA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE ONE WHERE YOU PUT THE SUSPENSION TOGETHER(61IMPALA)WHICH REQUIRE MORE MODIFICATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U-BARS WORK ON EITHER....YOU'LL HAVE TO MAKE A SPACE FOR THE UBAR TO SLIDE UP & DOWN WITHOUT TO MUCH OTHER MOVEMENT.....BY USING PLASTIC GUIDES AROUND THE SLOT YOU CUT OPEN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LATER, GOTTA RUN ...QUESTIONS WELCOME.....
> *


----------



## Mexicali

I like it more clean u know


----------



## texasfunk

hey lux..a great thing i found for chassis..is sheet styrene. abt 040-060 thick..i always found plexi too brittle when i used to use it.


----------



## Mexicali

here is a good view of under my hopper chasis part 1


----------



## mcloven

im to fucken lazy to build one


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2008, 06:37 PM~11397046
> *im to fucken lazy to build one
> *


  All you gotta do is send a car and some payment, and "Vintage Customs will hook you rite up :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

vintage costoms were


----------



## Mexicali

bomba
View My Video


----------



## Mexicali

View My Video


----------



## jevries

Really good to see you guys working on working models! Keep this topic runnin' homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WAZZ UP JEVRIES  SOMETHING NEW


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 21 2008, 10:21 PM~11408696
> *WAZZ UP JEVRIES   SOMETHING NEW
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Mexicali

jevris u got some sik rides 
lookig forwar to th video 
u got coming out


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 21 2008, 11:13 AM~11402685
> *vintage costoms  were
> *


Vintage Customs es mio :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 21 2008, 12:21 AM~11400152
> * All you gotta do is send a car and some payment, and "Vintage Customs will hook you rite up  :biggrin:
> *


how much payment


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 21 2008, 11:06 PM~11409049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice stabilizer...but where's the shaft to make it work?  

I will bust out with a new ride in a couple of months..expect the unexpected! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:0 and vic ima give ya a call homie


----------



## Mexicali

jervis is my first with the stabilazer will pot mor pix laters


----------



## Mexicali

hey SURENO here is some inside


----------



## Mexicali

la bomba chasis
View My Video


----------



## Mexicali

bomb in action
View My Video


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 22 2008, 05:31 PM~11414306
> *la bomba chasis
> View My Video
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL POR EL VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

hora wey si lo pudiste ver 
es facil no y simple
pero funciona


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 22 2008, 05:42 PM~11414397
> *hora wey si lo pudiste ver
> es facil no y simple
> pero funciona
> *


SI ES FACIL Y DIFERENTE :biggrin:  CREO QUE LO VOY A INTENTAR


----------



## Mexicali

bueno cuando lo intentes me avisas
y me mandas fotos


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 22 2008, 06:01 PM~11414516
> *bueno cuando lo intentes me avisas
> y me mandas fotos
> *


SIMON HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 22 2008, 06:44 PM~11414409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## customforlife

what kind of string is a good kind that doesnt brake so easy


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Aug 22 2008, 11:03 PM~11417200
> *what kind of string is a good kind that doesnt brake so easy
> *


Find some really strong kite string, or if you really want some good stuff lookfor spiderwire fishingline in the black and red container. Costs about $15 but it never breaks because its like steel braid


----------



## Mexicali

hey lux got up dates of your rides


----------



## eyeneff

Nice models homies!
Glad to find the info. I been wanting to put one of these together with my son.  

Anyone know where to find a 93-96 Fleetwood model at?


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 23 2008, 01:27 PM~11419647
> *hey lux got up dates of your rides
> *


nope, Im not ataring anything else until I finish this 62 and its almost done. Next Im doin a LS Monte carlo hopper


----------



## Mexicali




----------



## Mexicali

no one els makes hoppers besides lux and me show wath u got


----------



## 2lowsyn

not true shit like that i realy like the frmae you got thought . is it hanger wire or something eles.if so what did you use to solder it ?


----------



## Mexicali

is brass line ger it at eaney hobbie store


----------



## Mexicali

soldering iron


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lux and mexi i need help im doin a single motor 64 but evrytime i hit it. the fucking car just stand on one hit. u think i should bring the rear down some or add weight to the front?


----------



## Mexicali

hey pink tride to kip the sear about 1'' to 2'' high works for me


----------



## EVIL C

> Nice models homies!
> Glad to find the info. I been wanting to put one of these together with my son.
> 
> Anyone know where to find a 93-96 Fleetwood model at?
> 
> 
> check out twinn or betecustoms


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 26 2008, 02:53 PM~11444004
> *hey pink tride to kip the sear about 1'' to 2'' high works for me
> *



thanx will do. its working good just stands sometimes (most of the time) on one hit. also the fishline im using works ok. i bought some kite string it pops on the spot. maye its not strong enough.


----------



## Mexicali

cool


----------



## 2lowsyn

:wave: how you guys doing


----------



## Mexicali

good how about u 2low


----------



## PINK86REGAL

another question mexi.. what is it when the ubar when it truns backward (tords the rear) when in locked position.? thanx in advance


----------



## 2lowsyn

put some sting at the botum where you wheels are at and go from the front of your bar to the rear and tie them to you frame when you go up it wont move they work like the trailing arm do on an axle


----------



## Mexicali

hey pink hes a photo


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 26 2008, 04:55 PM~11444030
> *check out twinn or betecustoms
> *


Thanks homie. I found twinn's thread, I'll check there.
Is betecustoms on here, or is it a site? I couldn't find a user with that name


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH thoughs pics work better.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 26 2008, 03:22 PM~11444305
> *another question mexi.. what is it when the ubar when it truns backward (tords the rear) when in locked position.? thanx in advance
> *


Sounds like you might need to put the guides a little closer together so the u-bar has less space to move back and forth.


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 26 2008, 08:49 PM~11447394
> *Sounds like you might need to put the guides a little closer together so the u-bar has less space to move back and forth.
> *



X2


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx!! imma change the guides up a lil closer. how long do u guys make your ubar ( on the part where it drops to turn into the wheel) can mines be a lil 2 long on that part?


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2008, 09:36 AM~11450667
> *thanx!! imma change the guides up a lil closer. how long do u guys make your ubar ( on the part where it drops to turn into the wheel)  can mines be a lil 2 long on that part?
> *


Well technically as long as the car still drops all the way down, the bar isnt too long but I try to make mine just long enough to lock up where a real car would. Especiall in the front you dont need to make it toolong because you can bend the tips where the wheels go on down so when you put the wheels on they have that extended look :biggrin: like the green LS and that gives you more lock up withouth th U-bar being too long


----------



## MTX686

I have a 4 motor dancer and i need a battery for it. Its got the black and red clips to hook it up but not sure on what battery to use

Anyone got one with a charger theyd sell me?


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 27 2008, 05:42 PM~11454969
> *I have a 4 motor dancer and i need a battery for it. Its got the black and red clips to hook it up but not sure on what battery to use
> 
> Anyone got one with a charger theyd sell me?
> *



hey use a 7.2 recharge


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 27 2008, 05:42 PM~11454969
> *I have a 4 motor dancer and i need a battery for it. Its got the black and red clips to hook it up but not sure on what battery to use
> 
> Anyone got one with a charger theyd sell me?
> *


Yea buddy any R/C battery will work great, try raioshack or frys electronics if you have one close to you, I dont have any to spare


----------



## MTX686

Awsome thanks for the help!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 28 2008, 03:35 PM~11463554
> *Awsome thanks for the help!
> *



lets see it in action!!! :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## Mexicali

X3


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 23 2008, 09:03 PM~11421553
> *nope, Im not ataring anything else until I finish this 62 and its almost done. Next Im doin a LS Monte carlo hopper
> *


:cheesy: im next on the list, 87 MC LS shopper(show car/hopper) :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i added alot of weight to the front so it can be somewhat slower. i know it aint shit like u guys shit but ay my lil man LOVES it! lol


----------



## low4oshow

looks good


----------



## edd713

yep i agree with homie on top


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 07:45 AM~11469970
> *i added alot of weight to the front so it can be somewhat slower. i know it aint shit like u guys shit but ay my lil man LOVES it! lol
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0 Damn homie, clean as fuck and putting in work!!!  Like your style homie clean street shit is the way to go. What are you using to build the rear suspension.


----------



## Mexicali

hey bro looks good drop the back some lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> :cheesy: :0 Damn homie, clean as fuck and putting in work!!!  Like your style homie clean street shit is the way to go. What are you using to build the rear suspension.
> 
> thanx alot vic. yea i like how it came out. street cars is what i like. i used plastic square tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro looks good drop the back some lol
> 
> 
> 
> thanx lol yea its kinda high lol i droped it some. u shouldve seen how exaggerated it was (more than now)
Click to expand...


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 06:26 PM~11474694
> *thanx lol yea its kinda high lol i droped it some. u shouldve seen how exaggerated it was (more than now)
> *




lol lol


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

Yo vic what is that i seen in that pic? :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Aug 29 2008, 07:39 PM~11475137
> *Yo vic what is that i seen in that pic? :cheesy:
> *


 What my new avatar pic?......well its seems that somebody in miami has built my dream car so I had to copy the pic lol  . heres a close up


----------



## LUXMAN

NEW SHIT!!! :0 



FINISHED AND SHIPPED TO NEW OWNER TODAY. THIS WAS THE TEST HOP...


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 29 2008, 09:50 PM~11476223
> *What my new avatar pic?......well its seems that somebody in miami has built my dream car so I had to copy the pic lol  . heres a close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought that was ur's. I was gonna say....somebody is hood rich. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

sup with it vic


----------



## jevries

Since the cars we use are made out of plastic it's kinda hard to make it hop very realistic. Plastic model cars that have a shorter trunk (filled with pieces of lead) will most likely perform better than the ones with longer rears like the '64 Impala. Another aspect that improves the hopping is having it sit higher in the rear but not too high. Then by adding fishing weights you can balance your ride so that it hops as realistic as possible.
I never use antyhing more than 6V, 7,2V makes the car loose control and in my view gives a poor hop. I believe balancing your ride with weights and height gives you the best results and also make your line last forever.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Here a video of one my homies hoppers. Like jervries said, my homie used fishing weight to off set the hop :biggrin: 

http://hawaiiscalemodels.com/forum/index.php?topic=40.0


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 30 2008, 12:51 AM~11477134
> *Since the cars we use are made out of plastic it's kinda hard to make it hop very realistic. Plastic model cars that have a shorter trunk (filled with pieces of lead) will most likely perform better than the ones with longer rears like the '64 Impala. Another aspect that improves the hopping is having it sit higher in the rear but not too high. Then by adding fishing weights you can balance your ride so that it hops as realistic as possible.
> I never use antyhing more than 6V, 7,2V makes the car loose control and in my view gives a poor hop. I believe balancing your ride with weights and height gives you the best results and also make your line last forever.
> *


 :0 Words from the wise! this is true, I just have two 9.6 volt batteries left over from R/C cars, and I found thaat pennys glued in a stack make good weight for the front, you can add them one at a time til you get the right result. Thats what I did with the black caddy. Its crazy how when a car is too light it wont hop right until you give the motor some weight to pull.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 29 2008, 09:57 PM~11476272
> *I thought that was ur's. I was gonna say....somebody is hood rich. :biggrin:
> *


 oh god my ***** if I had that car you'd know trust me, I'd be on the news doin donuts and shit :roflmao: :roflmao: !!!But you know how L.A. get down, if I painted my car that blue I would get more bullet holes then that 62 in "set it off" :0


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 30 2008, 01:27 AM~11477227
> *oh god my ***** if I had that car you'd know trust me, I'd be on the news doin donuts and shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao: !!!But you know how L.A. get down, if I  painted my car that blue I would get more bullet holes then that 62 in "set it off"  :0
> *


Go hard or go home.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 30 2008, 01:22 AM~11477214
> *:0 Words from the wise! this is true, I just have two 9.6 volt batteries left over from R/C cars, and I found thaat pennys glued in a stack make good weight for the front, you can add them one at a time til you get the right result. Thats what I did with the black caddy. Its crazy how when a car is too light it wont hop right until you give the motor some weight to pull.
> *


You can easily make 9,6V batteries into 6V batteries by cutting 3 batteries out and solder the black terminal to the last battery in the pack.
It's all about weight, height, length and doing maths...it's easy to get your model hit backbumper hard...but having it hop realistic is whole different ballgame.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 30 2008, 03:44 AM~11477386
> *You can easily make 9,6V batteries into 6V batteries by cutting 3 batteries out and solder the black terminal to the last battery in the pack.
> It's all about weight, height, length and doing maths...it's easy to get your model hit backbumper hard...but having it hop realistic is whole different ballgame.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAZZ UP JEVRIES  SOMETHING NEW :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 30 2008, 11:11 AM~11478535
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WHAZZ UP JEVRIES   SOMETHING NEW  :biggrin:
> *


Quality takes time...lot's of it. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## MrPhotographer06

i so wanna do this.. it dosent look TO hard..


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 30 2008, 04:07 PM~11479896
> *i so wanna do this.. it dosent look TO hard..
> *



if u have never done one b 4 it will be hard


----------



## MrPhotographer06

of course...

but its worth a try.. right?

i may try it on my next car..

now i'm workin on a 69 F'bird


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 31 2008, 07:22 PM~11485741
> *of course...
> 
> but its worth a try.. right?
> 
> i may try it on my next car..
> 
> now i'm workin on a 69 F'bird
> *



go for it homie, we'll help you as much as you need. theres alot of pics in the begining my topic that expain the basics of the U-BAR method. And You could hit my youtube link to see the how to videos, also MEXICALI'S pics are really good at showing where the guides go to keep th eubar in line. And Jevries vids will show you how to keep the realizm in the mixture...SO GO FOR IT HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 30 2008, 01:19 AM~11477205
> *Here a video of one my homies hoppers.  Like jervries said, my homie used fishing weight to off set the hop  :biggrin:
> 
> http://hawaiiscalemodels.com/forum/index.php?topic=40.0
> *



i like how this model hops!!! nice and slow. i dropped the rear of mines some more so it wont stand. works better i think!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 1 2008, 08:35 AM~11488914
> *i like how this model hops!!! nice and slow. i dropped the rear of mines some more so it wont stand. works better i think!
> *


Indeed, it's one of he nicest hopping model cars out there. Good Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 30 2008, 02:54 PM~11479303
> *Quality takes time...lot's of it. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PIGEON




----------



## PINK86REGAL

i dropped the rear mexicali!!! lol


----------



## Mexicali

love it cool work


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 24 2008, 12:54 PM~10494171
> *if you get it up off the ground then it works just add some waight to it .
> do you get a lot of movemernt with the guid you have now ? look like you would .
> 
> oh dust your desk bro gosh im sneesing over here LOL :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mexicali

lol


----------



## Mexicali

hey lux gat eane new toys


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Sep 7 2008, 09:12 PM~11543647
> *hey lux gat eane new toys
> *


whazz up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

ke oonda homie ningun prollecto nuevo


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 30 2008, 01:54 PM~11479303
> *Quality takes time...lot's of it. :biggrin:
> *


hey jervies you got eany links on 
the history of hooping modelcars


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Sep 8 2008, 07:36 AM~11546308
> *ke oonda homie ningun prollecto nuevo
> *


PUES ESTOY TERMINANDO MI MONTE CARLO  :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

chido boi a hordenar como 6 modelos de un bato 
aqui i rines


----------



## lb808

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Sep 8 2008, 11:48 PM~11555054
> *chido boi a hordenar como 6 modelos de un bato
> aqui i rines
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ORALE CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

sureno cheka lo que vende el hawaino lb808 esta bara


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Sep 9 2008, 12:26 AM~11555327
> *sureno cheka lo que vende el hawaino lb808 esta bara
> *


SIMON ESTA BARA CARNAL


----------



## LUXMAN

Footage from Saturday...check out the adjustable suspension on the '64 :0


----------



## Mexicali

LOOKS GOOD LUX


----------



## sidetoside

Awesome Hoppers , i like it ! 
But where did you get this Haulin Truck ???
Im looking for one a long time .


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Sep 21 2008, 10:55 PM~11662263
> *LOOKS GOOD LUX
> *




:wave: Wuts up homie, u still hoppin?


----------



## low4oshow

sup foo,i started on a hopper..... i was just itchin to do it.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 22 2008, 04:46 PM~11668441
> *sup foo,i started on a hopper..... i was just itchin to do it.
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 22 2008, 05:46 PM~11668441
> *sup foo,i started on a hopper..... i was just itchin to do it.
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Diamond502

I always liked this caddy....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4MhZ14h2U8


----------



## low4oshow

pics comin tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Sep 22 2008, 08:22 PM~11671108
> *I always liked this caddy....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4MhZ14h2U8
> *



yea its clean, but its weighted in the back, to me thats cheating, I know in this case its for realizm but the only way use weighgts is to make my front-end actually heavier :0 














but I aint hatin' :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 22 2008, 10:19 PM~11672408
> *yea its clean, but its weighted in the back, to me thats cheating, I know in this case its for realizm  but the only way  use weighgts is to make my front-end actually heavier  :0
> but I aint hatin'  :biggrin:
> *


Cheating, what are you talking about? :dunno: These models are made from plastic not metal, they are 1/24 scale read different dynamics, they use motors no hydro's...it's hella easy to send your car orbital using 7.2, 9.6 or 12Volts...
it's the way it hops that's important not how you achieve the effect.


----------



## LUXMAN

:yes: I KNOW, THATS WHY IM NOT KNOCKIN IT, IT ADDS TO THE REALISM OF THE CAR, THE SAME WAY I WEIGHT THE FRONT OF MY CARS TO SLOW THEM DOWN. YEAH I USE STRONG BATTERIES BUT REAL HOPPERS USE 10-16 BATTERIES. ITS ALL ABOUT DIFFERENT RATIOS. I just wanna figure out how to use those servos for cylinders :0


----------



## low4oshow

ssssshhhhhhhh....... :nono:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 22 2008, 11:28 PM~11673085
> *:yes: I KNOW, THATS WHY IM NOT KNOCKIN IT, IT ADDS TO THE REALISM OF THE CAR,  THE SAME WAY I WEIGHT THE FRONT OF MY CARS TO SLOW THEM DOWN. YEAH I USE STRONG BATTERIES BUT REAL HOPPERS USE 10-16 BATTERIES. ITS ALL ABOUT DIFFERENT RATIOS.  I just wanna figure out how to use those servos for cylinders  :0
> *


Thats my cady its using only 4 AAA batts in the trunk no wires i aded weight to make it look real.
And yes real cars use 10-12 batts but u dont see them popping of the ground to the bumper,they start of slow then cathch flight. that cadi was built as a scale hopper to look real.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 23 2008, 08:02 AM~11674079
> *Thats my cady its using only 4 AAA batts in the trunk no wires i aded weight to make it look real.
> And yes real cars use 10-12 batts but u dont see them popping of the ground to the bumper,they start of slow then cathch flight. that cadi was built as a scale hopper to look real.
> *



looks and works REAL fukin nice!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 23 2008, 09:28 AM~11674634
> *looks and works REAL fukin nice!!
> *


X2, great job!


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL




----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 22 2008, 11:49 PM~11671461
> *pics comin tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


wheels are temps,and im addin skirts.yea looks weard seeing a 58 hop....


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

[/quote]
How we your not just doing that with your finger?


----------



## low4oshow

***** dont try me . i was doin it with my finger.cuz i dont have the motor wired up yet......


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 24 2008, 07:41 AM~11684070
> ****** dont try me . i was doin it with my finger.cuz i dont have the motor wired up yet......
> *


if i you ill watch how that word is getin tossed aronud :angry: oh and yea you sould wire the motor up first before you make it look it's hopping :uh:


----------



## low4oshow

ohhhhhhh,here you go.


----------



## low4oshow

***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 23 2008, 08:59 PM~11681583
> *wheels are temps,and im addin skirts.yea looks weard seeing a 58 hop....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Pretty clean, did you put a u-bar on the back or built suspension? them wheels look fine on there. 













and OK GUYS LETS NOT WHORE UP THE TOPIC


----------



## low4oshow

no u bars for back homie,im gonna use weights to keep it balenced.so it will hop in slow motion.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 24 2008, 08:20 PM~11691520
> *no u bars for back homie,im gonna use weights to keep it balenced.so it will hop in slow motion.
> *



:0 oh I see where your goin


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Im comin bak n i have a few projescts ive been workin on n some i need tro finish


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Sep 24 2008, 08:27 PM~11691611
> *Im comin bak n i have a few projescts ive been workin on n some i need tro finish
> *


 :cheesy: Man good to see ya back homie


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 24 2008, 06:56 PM~11690098
> *ohhhhhhh,here you go.
> *


Not my fault your piece o shit can't hop :roflmao: you would have been better makin that thing a rust butcket :cheesy: and yes here i go :uh:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 24 2008, 06:59 PM~11690118
> ****** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WOW WE ALL SEE HOW MATURE THAT IS :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:32 PM~11077733
> * .....................
> 
> 
> 
> HIT THE YOUTUBE LINK BELOW  FOR MORE
> *


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Sep 25 2008, 03:06 AM~11693619
> *WOW WE ALL SEE HOW MATURE THAT IS :uh:
> *


foo just chill tha hell out. :angry: 
i aint fuckin up tha homies topic


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 25 2008, 07:33 AM~11694287
> *foo just chill tha hell out. :angry:
> i aint fuckin up tha homies topic
> *


Well then shut the fuck up :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 29 2008, 09:56 PM~11476260
> *NEW SHIT!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED AND SHIPPED TO NEW OWNER TODAY.  THIS WAS THE TEST HOP...
> *




:dunno: Anybody else swangin? ...........


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 25 2008, 04:46 PM~11699674
> *:dunno:  Anybody else swangin?  ...........
> *


I think it's just you. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

:no: oh they out there.......


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 25 2008, 04:12 PM~11699883
> *:no: oh they out there.......
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

here wut im been workin on


----------



## Diamond502

as soon as i get my money together, i am gonna start on a few hoppers. try top help bring the game back


----------



## LUXMAN

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin: thanx for the support guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 25 2008, 09:51 PM~11700777
> *:cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:  thanx for the support guys  :thumbsup:
> *



hell, i am about to sale all of my shit anyways, and i've go a few new ideas sketched out for so undone things


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

heres wut i been workin on! it used to be a tonka cop car but i shaved tha ligts n trunk holes


----------



## LUXMAN

Here's one Im finishing up rite now for a customer. One switch Caprice hopper, gold trim and deez...
gonna be just like my blue and grey one


----------



## eric64impala

THIS ONE'S ABOUT 10 YEARS OLD. I STILL THINK IT LOOK'S GOOD.
1:12 SCALE


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 25 2008, 07:34 PM~11701358
> *THIS ONE'S ABOUT 10 YEARS OLD. I STILL THINK IT LOOK'S GOOD.
> 1:12 SCALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 DAMN I USED TO HAVE A "BIG '57"... THATS REAL CLEAN  ANY VIDEO? :cheesy:


----------



## Mexicali

looks good


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Sep 29 2008, 05:37 PM~11731347
> *looks good
> *


x2


----------



## low4oshow

i remember seeing that.allways wanted to see a vid of it.....


----------



## LUXMAN

TTT :cheesy: FOR MY HOPPIN PEOPLE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO

Damn, this Four is HARD!! props


----------



## Diamond502

damn, LUX, that 64 is clean...... i dont think i've seen a vid of it, u got one?


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 3 2008, 05:45 PM~11772869
> *damn, LUX, that 64 is clean...... i dont think i've seen a vid of it, u got one?
> *



:biggrin: Yup just hit the youtube link in my signature :cheesy: :0


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 3 2008, 10:59 PM~11773912
> *:biggrin: Yup just hit the youtube link in my signature  :cheesy:  :0
> *


will do homie


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Straight up!!!on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 4 2008, 03:39 AM~11775885
> *:0 Straight up!!!on the bumper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 sick


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 4 2008, 03:39 AM~11775885
> *:0 Straight up!!!on the bumper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quote Luxman"OH YEA YOU SEE THAT....THAT'S COMIN SOON,THAT RAGTOP.BUT ANYWAY TO THE MAIN EVENT" :biggrin: SHIT I NEED A CAMERA MAN SO I CAN HIT THESE DAMN SWITCHES :0


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Oct 5 2008, 02:53 AM~11781841
> *Quote Luxman"OH YEA YOU SEE THAT....THAT'S COMIN SOON,THAT RAGTOP.BUT ANYWAY TO THE MAIN EVENT" :biggrin: SHIT I NEED A CAMERA MAN SO I CAN HIT THESE DAMN SWITCHES :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:  its true....either that or a tripod :0


----------



## Switchblade

I think I have a glasshouse model at the house that's just missing the chassis, and I know I have some motors. I'm gonna get something going tonight if I can find it.


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 5 2008, 10:21 AM~11782594
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:    its true....either that or a tripod  :0
> *


or a rabid raybie carryin monkey or a arab with a bomb vest on :0


----------



## _Bandido_

:biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 4 2008, 02:39 AM~11775885
> *:0 Straight up!!!on the bumper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey finaly u put so good hoppers like my red one


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 5 2008, 01:06 PM~11783609
> *I think I have a glasshouse model at the house that's just missing the chassis, and I know I have some motors. I'm gonna get something going tonight if I can find it.
> *



cool man keep up dates


----------



## LUXMAN

:wave: Wutsup homie


----------



## scrpnit

Hey lux wassup homie? How's that dremel from the dirty south doin ya? I hope it helps ya get a faster turnaround on ya builds. Keep up the sweet work bro!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Oct 18 2008, 07:26 AM~11902321
> *Hey lux wassup homie? How's that dremel from the dirty south doin ya? I hope it helps ya get a faster turnaround on ya builds. Keep up the sweet work bro!
> *




:cheesy: :wave: SUP HOMIE, yea the dremel's doin great....its responsible for a Lecab and an LS conversion allready


----------



## chrisijzerman

K , I'll give it a go :biggrin: 
Gonna try it on a glasshouse model I got but just cant seem to think its 'done'
Now to find some of those dtpt switches ... can't seem to find any hardware store around here that sells them 









Wanting to make a 4 motor setup

But yer , will post something more ones I found all the stuff i be needing


----------



## 74SSELCO

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 01:26 PM~11760576
> *TTT :cheesy: FOR MY HOPPIN PEOPLE OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much does it cost to build some of these models.
These are some bad ass models. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

damn lux wuzza with the chassi lol i want one of these


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2008, 10:47 AM~11951662
> *damn lux wuzza with the chassi lol i want one of these
> *



ITS A LINDBERG 61 IMPALA FRAME, THEY ARE REALLY STRONG AND THEY HAVE THE REAR SUSPENSION CUT OUT  YOU KNOW NOT LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL AMT 64S...SO I HAD ROOM TO BUILD MOVEABLE SUSPENSION. DOIN A LS LIKE THIS NEXT  DIECAST SO IT HOPS SLOW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Oct 22 2008, 01:14 PM~11940748
> *K , I'll give it a go  :biggrin:
> Gonna try it on a glasshouse model I got but just cant seem to think its 'done'
> Now to find some of those dtpt switches ... can't seem to find any hardware store around here that sells them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to make a 4 motor setup
> 
> But yer , will post something more ones I found all the stuff i be needing
> *


NICE


----------



## twiztedplasticz

i think its dope as hell the way yall trin help er body get there shit hoppin but i just and catchin it i mean i'm a lil younger so i might jus b missin the point but can seem to get the concept i havent tried but i dont wanna go fuckin up a model wen i know thats i am gonna do i ghot the moters but i dont understand how to run the wires and i need to know what all it takes to actually do it i dont understand none of the guid stuuf or the fishin line stuff can yall help?


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 26 2008, 08:46 PM~11980353
> *i think its dope as hell the way yall trin help er body get there shit hoppin but i just and catchin it i mean i'm a lil younger so i might jus b missin the point but can seem to get the concept i havent tried but i dont wanna go fuckin up a model wen i know thats i am gonna do i ghot the moters but i dont understand how to run the wires and i need to know what all it takes to actually do it i dont understand none of the guid stuuf or the fishin line stuff can yall help?
> *



I GOT VIDEOSON YOUTUBE THAT MIGHT HELP( JST TYPE IN HOW TO HYDRAULICS OR VINTAGE CUSTOMS) BUT I'LL TRY TO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THE BASICS. OK BASICALLY YOU ARE USING A MOTOR TO SPIN AND PULL THE STRING, THE STRING PULLS THE FRONT AXLE DOWN AND THE MODEL GOES UP. YOU HAVE TO MAKE A HOLE RIGHT UNDER THE MOTOR SHAFT SO THE STRING CAN TRAVEL THROUGH, THEN......WELL IF YOU CAN GET YOUR HAND ON A OLD SCHOOL AMT 64 IMPALA WITH THE 1 PIECE CHASSIS IT IS EAST TO DO AND UNDERSTAND WITH THAT KIT.


----------



## twiztedplasticz

i have a older buick wilcat that u screw the chasis on to that i want to make so that just the front wheels lift life in a hop-off type thing


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 26 2008, 08:46 PM~11980353
> *i think its dope as hell the way yall trin help er body get there shit hoppin but i just and catchin it i mean i'm a lil younger so i might jus b missin the point but can seem to get the concept i havent tried but i dont wanna go fuckin up a model wen i know thats i am gonna do i ghot the moters but i dont understand how to run the wires and i need to know what all it takes to actually do it i dont understand none of the guid stuuf or the fishin line stuff can yall help?
> *


here you go homie hope these help....  

part 1



part 2


part 3


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 26 2008, 09:18 PM~11980616
> *i have a older buick wilcat that u screw the chasis on to that i want to make so that just the front wheels lift life in a hop-off type thing
> *


its good that the frame screws to the body because that how I do all my cars anyway to keep them togther while hopping, just glue your interior and top(body) together and then the bottom will still be removable to change strings or motors


----------



## twiztedplasticz

hey LUX do you sell hopper on ebay or something so i can buy one of yours


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 26 2008, 09:59 PM~11980943
> *hey LUX do you sell hopper on ebay or something so i can buy one of yours
> *


  this is my ebay! :biggrin: buy one of my allready builts or I'll build one how ever you want it homie  

~PAINT~
~HYDRAULICS~
~BARE METAL CHROME/GOLD~

VINTAGE CUSTOMS IS THE NAME, CUSTOMER SATISFACTION IS THE GAME :0 


I'LL PUT YOU ON THE BUMPER..........IN STYLE TOO, NO JUNKRIDIN' :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 JUST FINISHED FOR A CUSTOMER!!!... $65 
BLACK,GOLD TRIM,PEANUT BUTTER INTERIOR (TESTORS AFRIKA MUSTARD)









CUSTOM REAR SUSPENSION (BOTTOM PAINTED BLACK NOW)


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 12:50 AM~11981311
> *:0 JUST FINISHED FOR A CUSTOMER!!!... $65
> BLACK,GOLD TRIM,PEANUT BUTTER INTERIOR (TESTORS AFRIKA MUSTARD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM REAR SUSPENSION (BOTTOM PAINTED BLACK NOW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 26 2008, 11:50 PM~11981311
> *:0 JUST FINISHED FOR A CUSTOMER!!!... $65
> BLACK,GOLD TRIM,PEANUT BUTTER INTERIOR (TESTORS AFRIKA MUSTARD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM REAR SUSPENSION (BOTTOM PAINTED BLACK NOW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 12:26 PM~11760576
> *TTT :cheesy: FOR MY HOPPIN PEOPLE OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i realy like this look , i saw one on youtube with the springs in te back i like the way that one bounced .


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: Thanx guys, I believe that hoppers should be just as clean as anything else


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 11:41 PM~11991987
> *:biggrin:  Thanx guys, I believe that hoppers should be just as clean as anything else
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  Test hoppin is a bitch when you gotta hold the camera :uh: :biggrin: 



Man they get cleaner averytime, and I put more weight in the front to slow it down a bit, just for the haters


----------



## Diamond502

awesome work lux


----------



## sureñosbluez

THE CAPRICE IS REAL NICE LUXMAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 26 2008, 11:47 PM~11981288
> * this is my ebay! :biggrin:  buy one of my allready builts or I'll build one how ever you want it homie
> 
> ~PAINT~
> ~HYDRAULICS~
> ~BARE METAL CHROME/GOLD~
> 
> VINTAGE CUSTOMS IS THE NAME, CUSTOMER SATISFACTION IS THE GAME  :0
> I'LL PUT YOU ON THE BUMPER..........IN STYLE TOO, NO JUNKRIDIN' :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin:  ANYTIME homie, Im tryin to buy a real LS rite now :0 , so I'll hook up deals just let me know :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

I'm working on a hopper now, I'll post up pics later


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 08:38 PM~12021259
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


your vids are funny lol "I need a cameraman so I can hit these swiches.." hahaha


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: :yes: either that or somebody to pull up and hop :0 :biggrin: then Somebody else can hold the camera


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Jul 31 2008, 07:24 PM~11228844
> *....I Wish These Steps Was On You Tube
> 
> I Remember Trying This When I Was 12 Or 13 and I Still Couldn't Do It With The Cheap Lindberg Engines L0L
> 
> Any More Guides....Send To My Inbox Please,Thanx
> *


Hey homie I got the lindberg 78 monte and I modified it and still using the lindberg motor



I need to get a new vids and pics of it hopping now with new extended a arms also got pics of it primered and ready for paint and patterns.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 30 2008, 01:51 AM~11477134
> *Since the cars we use are made out of plastic it's kinda hard to make it hop very realistic. Plastic model cars that have a shorter trunk (filled with pieces of lead) will most likely perform better than the ones with longer rears like the '64 Impala. Another aspect that improves the hopping is having it sit higher in the rear but not too high. Then by adding fishing weights you can balance your ride so that it hops as realistic as possible.
> I never use antyhing more than 6V, 7,2V makes the car loose control and in my view gives a poor hop. I believe balancing your ride with weights and height gives you the best results and also make your line last forever.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: the johnson motors are enough weight for my trunk, the only place I put extra weight is the front to kep it from flippin' :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 2 2008, 11:32 PM~10322964
> *THISIS HOW I PLACE THEM FOR A FRONT AND BACK SETUP....CRAZY GLUE IN PLACE FIRST, THEN HOT GLUE DOWN-NEATLY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY CAN BE PLACED SIDEWAYS FOR ONE SWITCH SETUPS OR IF YOU PUT ONE MOTOR IN THE FRONT FOR GOOD WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION. IT FITS RITE OWN IN THE TUB OF THE TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES ANOTHER SHOT OF HOW THE GUIDES KEEP THE U-BARS FROM MOVING OFF COURSE OF GETTING STUCK....THE NEATER THE BETTER,TRY TO KEEP BOTH SIDES ALIGNED/SYMETRICAL...TAKE YUR TIME DONT CUT FINGERS OPEN PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 11:58 PM~12022795
> *:biggrin:  the johnson motors are enough weight for my trunk, the only place I put extra weight is the front to kep it from flippin' :0  :biggrin:
> *


  yeah but the lindberberg motor and the lead does the job i want i just need to add a little weight to the front. but i do want another hopper :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 30 2008, 11:01 PM~12022814
> * yeah but the lindberberg motor and the lead does the job i want i just need to add a little weight to the front.  but i do want another hopper :biggrin:
> *



:0 what you use ? fish weights? man i cant find any....gotta keep lookin


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP LUXMAN :wave: :wave:


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: :wave: Sup homie.....werkin on a lac hopper rite now :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 12:21 AM~12022921
> *:0 what you use ? fish weights? man i cant find any....gotta keep lookin
> *


i use a lead piece that came in the old maisto 63 hopper and for a little more realistic hopping i use a little magnet cause it has a good weight to it


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 31 2008, 07:23 PM~10302014
> *OK THIS IS THE METHOD OF HYDRAULICS I USE. THERE MANY OTHER METHODS. THIS IS THE MOST EFFECTIVE FOR HOPERS, AND IN SOME CASES, YOU CAN KEEP YOUR MOTOR IN TO DISPLAY.......
> I WANNA START BY SAYING MOST OF THE THINGS YU WILL NEED CAN BE FOUND AT RADIOSHACK  LIKE:
> A PORTABLE POWER SOURCE RC BATTERIES ARE THE BEST -7.2 OR 9.6 VOLT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invested in a $39 fast charger that works for all size batteries.....(radioshack)Also from radioshack 6-prong switches,plastic switchboxes,wire,soldering iron,glue gun,motors and alot of other useful shit jus look around and be creative :biggrin:
> 
> Switchboxes i made from their products switch extensions from any real lolo shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HERE'S WHAT MY SWITCHBOXES LOOK LIKE ,....FOR THE GENTLEMAN WHO ASKED!!! :biggrin:  THEY COME INCLUDED WITH HOPPERS BUT $25 BY ITSELF :0


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 WHOOOOHHWWEEEEEH!!!!!!! "SMH" :no: YA'LL AINT READY FOR MY NEXT HOPPER!!!!
-"SUNSET PEARL" =90'd caddy, coupe deville windows,no halftop, kandy apple red over metalspecks silver, patterend roof,murals by hand :0 ..... :biggrin: Im just hype because I just finished the suspension (3:20 am) :uh: No Im goin to sleep so i can go to werk in bout 7 hours  , I'll post when I get home from werk, I already cussed my camera out for trippin :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Heres a new video of my monte


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay guys , this thread acutely stuck around alot longer then i thought it would keep it comin i like to see this cars in action.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 5 2008, 01:00 AM~12067074
> *hay guys , this thread acutely stuck around alot longer then i thought it would keep it comin i like to see this cars in action.
> *



:yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: X-2 Im glad its still goin strong!!!!! I'll have more vids soon  ..........Im in the Lab these days :0


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 4 2008, 11:47 PM~12066605
> *Heres a new video of my monte
> 
> 
> *




:0 :worship: :worship: those graphics are sick, homie, real clean lines!!! I see dat "NM" on the roof :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 5 2008, 02:29 AM~12067221
> *:0  :worship:  :worship: those graphics are sick, homie, real clean lines!!! I see dat "NM" on the roof  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie that was just for practice came out really good. But if i put my mind to it i can come out with some sick graphics :biggrin: .


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 2 2008, 04:31 AM~12037675
> *:0 WHOOOOHHWWEEEEEH!!!!!!! "SMH" :no: YA'LL AINT READY FOR MY NEXT HOPPER!!!!
> -"SUNSET PEARL" =90'd caddy, coupe deville windows,no halftop, kandy apple red over metalspecks silver, patterend roof,murals by hand  :0 ..... :biggrin: Im just hype because I just finished the suspension (3:20 am)  :uh: No Im goin to sleep so i can go to werk in  bout 7 hours   , I'll post when I get home from werk, I already cussed my camera out for trippin  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 5 2008, 11:06 PM~12076747
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Nice work homie gives me some ideas incase my lindberg motor goes out


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 "more more more !!!!!....how do you like it, how do you like it" :biggrin:  





"NO ONE ON THE CORNER BUILDS HOPPERS LIKE US..." :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 5 2008, 10:06 PM~12076747
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Cool vid!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

Much appreciated man, you still got me on realistic movments though :biggrin: , but I dont mind  , I like your japan vid !!!! :worship: :worship: remote control 64


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 01:38 PM~12091078
> *:0 "more more more !!!!!....how do you like it, how do you like it"  :biggrin:
> 
> "NO ONE ON THE CORNER BUILDS HOPPERS LIKE US..."  :0
> *


Looks good


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 11:38 AM~12091078
> *:0 "more more more !!!!!....how do you like it, how do you like it"  :biggrin:
> 
> "NO ONE ON THE CORNER BUILDS HOPPERS LIKE US..."  :0
> *


AT THE END OF THIS VID YOU SAY THAT'S WHAT A HOPPER SHOULD DO,IF YOU AINT DOING THAT WHAT ARE YOU DOING....I VERY MUCH DISAGRE,ITS REAL EASY TO MAKE A CAR FLIP ON ITS BACK ANY ONE CAN DO THAT WITH NOT MUCH EFFORT AT ALL. WHEN BUILDING A MODEL CAR WHAT WE ALL TRY TO DO IS MAKE IT LOOK AS CLOSE TO A 1:1 AS POSIBLE ASK ANY MODEL BUILDER AND THEY WILL TELL YOU THE BEST COMPLEMENT YOU CAN EVER GET IS WHEN SOMEONE TELLS YOU YOUR CAR LOOK'S REAL AND IN THAT VID HOMIE THAT WAGGON DONT LOOK REAL JUMPIN ALL OVER THE PLACE AND FALLIN ON ITS SIDE.


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 7 2008, 06:48 PM~12093220
> *AT THE END OF THIS VID YOU SAY THAT'S WHAT A HOPPER SHOULD DO,IF YOU AINT DOING THAT WHAT ARE YOU DOING....I VERY MUCH DISAGRE,ITS REAL EASY TO MAKE A CAR FLIP ON ITS BACK ANY ONE CAN DO THAT WITH NO EFFORT AT ALL. WHEN BUILDING A MODEL CAR WHAT WE ALL TRY TO DO IS MAKE IT LOOK AS CLOSE TO A 1:1 AS POSIBLE ASK ANY MODEL BUILDER AND THEY WILL TELL YOU THE BEST COMPLEMENT YOU CAN EVER GET IS WHEN SOMEONE TELLS YOU YOUR CAR LOOK'S REAL AND IN THAT VID HOMIE THAT WAGGON DONT LOOK REAL JUMPIN ALL OVER THE PLACE AND FALLIN ON ITS SIDE.
> *


i agree homie with the wagon run lower voltage especially with johnson motors i have a caprice wit a johnson motor to lift the front and rear and the back i use a square 9 volt and front 4 AA batteries and it hops good and more realastic and i am not hattin on your build dog you build some good shit and it also take a lot of time we put in the models if you think about it i used to use nothing less than 9.6 volt hell i even used a car battery a couple times fried my motors but i was into the flip with one hit like urs now im looking more for the realistc hop a couple of hits then bumpers not 1 hit bumpers or flips :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

that shits hot :0


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 7 2008, 04:48 PM~12093220
> *AT THE END OF THIS VID YOU SAY THAT'S WHAT A HOPPER SHOULD DO,IF YOU AINT DOING THAT WHAT ARE YOU DOING....I VERY MUCH DISAGRE,ITS REAL EASY TO MAKE A CAR FLIP ON ITS BACK ANY ONE CAN DO THAT WITH NOT MUCH EFFORT AT ALL. WHEN BUILDING A MODEL CAR WHAT WE ALL TRY TO DO IS MAKE IT LOOK AS CLOSE TO A 1:1 AS POSIBLE ASK ANY MODEL BUILDER AND THEY WILL TELL YOU THE BEST COMPLEMENT YOU CAN EVER GET IS WHEN SOMEONE TELLS YOU YOUR CAR LOOK'S REAL AND IN THAT VID HOMIE THAT WAGGON DONT LOOK REAL JUMPIN ALL OVER THE PLACE AND FALLIN ON ITS SIDE.
> *



:uh: LOOK I DONT LIKE MY SHIT FLIPPIN ANYMORE THAN YA'LL OBVIOUSLY DONT, I WAS REFERING TO THE FEW TIMES IT STOOD STRAIGHT UP. AND IT FELL TO ITS SIDE BECAUSE THE WIRES WERE IN THE WAY WHICH IS EASILY ADJUSTED. 

IN EVERY HOPPING CONTEST I'VE ENTERED THE RULES WERE
-IF IT FLIPS YOU LOSE 
-AND NO 9.6 VOLT BATTS

BUT MIND YOU THIS IS EXHIBITION AND MY 9.6 WAS THE ONLY BATTERY CHARGED AT THAT TIME. I DONT BUILD MY CARS TO FLIP I BALENCE THEM TO STAND STRAIGHT UP, DONT WORRY I'LL SHOW YA'LL WHAT I MEAN WITH MY NEXT FEW HOPPERS, BUT AN OCCAISIONAL FLIP IS EXPECTED WHEN YOUR AIMING FOR STRAIGHT UP IN THE AIR.  

I CAN AND HAVE BUILT REALISTIC HOPPERS THAT DONT FLIP OR GET STUCK AND HOP SLOW LIKE 1:1s  


BUT THANX FO WATCHING AND FOR THE ADVICE :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

u mean standing straight upon the bumper, thats not realistic, homie, it shouldnt even hit back bumper with one hit


----------



## LUXMAN

DUDE.......... where Im from we hop against eachother ...and model cars are too short to measure inches so just like 1:1 hoppers THE HIGHEST YOU CAN GO IS STRAIGHT UP IN THE AIR"!!!!!!! EVEN REAL CARS DO IT NOW!!!!! 


the wagon was built years ago during competition and wasent meant for 9.6 volts. To each's own homie, Some cars I build to stand straight up, others I build to hop more realistic with adjustable rears and weighted front ends 

Its really too bad there's no footage of back in the day when we used to have hopping contests so ya'll could see whats up. Hell ask smallz he know wusup about L.A. style hoppin....."standing straight up is the shit potato chippin aint"


Im open to critisism but understand ones motivtion before you do  Im still cool wit all ya'll , and I wish more people would try to build hoppers because "MINE IS ONLY ONE STYLE OF MANY" -kinda like karate :0


----------



## Diamond502

not hating or anything, homies, just saying, and a mm is one inch...


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 08:01 PM~12094824
> *not hating or anything, homies, just saying, and a mm is one inch...
> *



:0 Oohh Really!!!.....  :biggrin: Never thought to scale it down thanx  , now that sounds like fun!!!! now all I need is some competition and a ruler :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

well there are rougly 25 mms in 1 inch, but thats about 1 mm for an inch if you are using 1/24 / 1/25


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 06:30 PM~12094525
> *:uh: LOOK I DONT LIKE MY SHIT FLIPPIN ANYMORE THAN YA'LL OBVIOUSLY DONT, I WAS REFERING TO THE FEW TIMES IT STOOD STRAIGHT UP.  AND IT FELL TO ITS SIDE BECAUSE THE WIRES WERE IN THE WAY WHICH IS EASILY ADJUSTED.
> 
> IN EVERY HOPPING CONTEST I'VE ENTERED THE RULES WERE
> -IF IT FLIPS YOU LOSE
> -AND NO 9.6 VOLT BATTS
> 
> BUT MIND YOU THIS IS EXHIBITION AND MY 9.6 WAS THE ONLY BATTERY CHARGED AT THAT TIME.  I DONT BUILD MY CARS TO FLIP I BALENCE THEM TO STAND STRAIGHT UP, DONT WORRY I'LL SHOW YA'LL WHAT I MEAN WITH MY NEXT FEW HOPPERS, BUT AN OCCAISIONAL FLIP IS EXPECTED WHEN YOUR AIMING FOR STRAIGHT UP IN THE AIR.
> 
> I CAN AND HAVE BUILT REALISTIC HOPPERS THAT DONT FLIP OR GET STUCK AND HOP SLOW LIKE 1:1s
> BUT THANX FO WATCHING AND FOR THE ADVICE  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:...........THATS EXACTLY WHAT I THOUGHT TO MYSELF WHEN I HEARD YOU ON THAT VID.

I NEVER WORRIE HOMIE YOU SAY YOU'LL SHOW ME I'L BE WAITING


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 03:36 PM~12092688
> *  Much appreciated man, you still got me on realistic movments though  :biggrin: , but I dont mind   , I like your japan vid !!!! :worship:  :worship: remote control 64
> *


Thanks man!
The fun creating these rides is what counts and I can see your having fun with it.


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 07:00 PM~12094811
> *DUDE.......... where Im from we hop against eachother ...and model cars are too short to measure inches so just like 1:1 hoppers THE HIGHEST YOU CAN GO IS STRAIGHT UP IN THE AIR"!!!!!!! EVEN REAL CARS DO IT NOW!!!!!
> the wagon was built years ago during competition and wasent meant for 9.6 volts.  To each's own homie, Some cars I build to stand straight up,  others I build to hop more realistic with adjustable rears and weighted front ends
> 
> Its really too bad there's no footage of back in the day when we used to have hopping contests so ya'll could see whats up. Hell ask smallz he know wusup about L.A. style hoppin....."standing straight up is the shit potato chippin aint"
> Im open to critisism but understand ones motivtion before you do   Im still cool wit all ya'll , and I wish more people would try to build hoppers  because "MINE IS ONLY ONE STYLE OF MANY"  -kinda like karate  :0
> *



SOME CARS DO GO STRAIGHT UP BUT NOT WITH THE ASS LAYED DOWN THEY DO IT WITH MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION'S.


YOU SAY TO EACH'S OWN THAT'S WHY I NEVER SAID ANYTHING BEFORE YOU BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE,I BUILD WHAT I LIKE AND I'M FROM CALI AND I HAVE BEN TO MODEL SHOWS FROM EARLY 90'S I KNOW HOW HOPPERS WERE BACK IN THE DAY (NOT REAL LOOKING)


NOT HATIN ON YOUR BUILDS HOMIE JUST THE WAY THEY HOPP ISNT MY CUP OF TEA AND IF I WAS HATIN I WOULDNT HAVE ANSWERD YOUR QUESTIONS ON THE PMS ABOUT THE REAR LIFTS WITH SERVO'S


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 8 2008, 09:54 AM~12098369
> *SOME CARS DO GO STRAIGHT UP BUT NOT WITH THE ASS LAYED DOWN THEY DO IT WITH MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION'S.
> YOU SAY TO EACH'S OWN THAT'S WHY I NEVER SAID ANYTHING BEFORE YOU BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE,I BUILD WHAT I LIKE  AND I'M FROM CALI AND I HAVE BEN TO MODEL SHOWS FROM EARLY 90'S I KNOW HOW HOPPERS WERE BACK IN THE DAY (NOT REAL LOOKING)
> NOT HATIN ON YOUR BUILDS HOMIE JUST THE WAY THEY HOPP ISNT MY CUP OF TEA AND IF I WAS HATIN I WOULDNT HAVE ANSWERD YOUR QUESTIONS ON THE PMS ABOUT THE REAR LIFTS WITH SERVO'S
> *



:yes: yea man, I agree that one of my sytles of building is not realistic (hopping with the back down) but hey....its because that style is not meant for realism but just to hop  . I've recently started to push myself to build more realisticly after being motivated by peeps like jevries and eric64impala, I give both you guys your props and thank both for all the info and advice you have given me  , I look at you guys like giants in the game because your styles are moer realistic than mine and I dot want alll this to be confused as bad blood , I hope we can all continue to push the envelope on more realistic hydraulics and promote scale hydraulics alltogether WHICH IS WHAT I WANNA DO!!!! :biggrin: I just want more peeps to put a switch in their hands and let go for it :0


----------



## LUXMAN

Man I miss my green 64rag.....yea it flips over alot in this video but it also stands straight up a few times too, and if I would've had the 7.2 volt in stead of 9.6 it would have stood up alot more instead of flipping :biggrin:  ....


----------



## jevries

I totally appreciate that your promoting the scale hydro thing!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I never would have been involved in creating models if it wasn't for modekit cars tricked out with motors to bring em alive.
I try to use every spare minute I have to finish my DVD..when it's finished I will do a massive worldwide promotion campaign.


----------



## LUXMAN

A little motivation .......


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/raesWXkf1Yc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/raesWXkf1Yc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raesWXkf1Yc


----------



## jevries

CRAZY 90's!! Sick...


----------



## low4oshow

add this at the end of a youtube vid like that one

&fmt=6


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 9 2008, 10:44 AM~12104737
> *add this at the end of a youtube vid like that one
> 
> &fmt=6
> *




:cheesy: LIKE..............................................














THIS?!?!!?!?!!!!!???!!!! :biggrin: :0 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pUqzesbQ4oM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pUqzesbQ4oM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>&fmt=6


----------



## low4oshow

na.like when you wanch tha vid,go to the url at tha top of tha page and add it to the end.


----------



## BigTModels

a set up i use










63 oldsmobile bottom


----------



## LUXMAN

Looks like it werks good, I see all the basics needed.....ubar, guides, weight in the front :0  . You've done this before  . Well lets see what it does when you get a chance :cheesy: !!!


----------



## Smallz

*MODEL CAR HOPPING IS DEAD!!!*


----------



## LUXMAN

uh huh


----------



## BigTModels

yea, ill do a vid in a few days. got somethin very need coming in the mail.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 12 2008, 09:43 PM~12141341
> *MODEL CAR HOPPING IS DEAD!!!
> *


Only to people that feel old, lifeless or dead.  
Keep model hopping alive!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 13 2008, 05:14 AM~12143599
> *Only to people that feel old, lifeless or dead.
> Keep model hopping alive!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x1,000 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin:  Lets see some more vids guys


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Nov 12 2008, 09:32 PM~12141223
> *a set up i use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 oldsmobile bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Nov 12 2008, 09:32 PM~12141223
> *a set up i use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 oldsmobile bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cool set up man


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 12 2008, 09:43 PM~12141341
> *MODEL CAR HOPPING IS DEAD!!!
> *



dont hate because u dont know how to lol


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 13 2008, 08:23 PM~12151804
> *dont hate because u dont know how to lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 10:09 PM~12152440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *




:0 think you should prove him wrong then :cheesy: :biggrin:  


Its like ridin' a bike homie, you never forget


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 10:09 PM~12152440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


is that all u got


----------



## Mr Biggs

I guess he don't know that you retired the champ, and hold the hop title SMALLZ. LUXMAN CAN BOUCH FOR THAT.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 18 2008, 11:11 PM~12198389
> *is that all u got
> *


Where u expecting something different??


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 18 2008, 11:18 PM~12198424
> *I guess he don't know that you retired the champ, and hold the hop title SMALLZ. LUXMAN CAN BOUCH FOR THAT.
> *


What u doing up? Waiting on that young broad huh?? :biggrin: 


Naw im no champ homie. Im just done with that shit. Luxman knows im just fuckin' with him when i say MODEL CAR HOPPING IS DEAD.(Even though it is). I mean no harm. No need for these guys to get butt hurt.


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: I know wusup bro, I know if you ever come out of retirement at least they will be super clean  .....and put in werk :0


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 19 2008, 02:20 AM~12198849
> *:biggrin: I know wusup bro, I know if you ever come out of retirement at least they will be super clean   .....and put in werk  :0
> *


hahaha


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 24 2008, 09:18 PM~12249781
> *hahaha
> *


Do i smell a hater or what???


----------



## LUXMAN

:no: I THINK YOU SMELL A BURNT JOHNSON... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: DONT HOLD THE SWITCH !!!!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 11:02 PM~12250854
> *:no: I THINK YOU SMELL A BURNT JOHNSON... :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONT HOLD THE SWITCH !!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rcbodydropper

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 9 2008, 04:14 PM~11302212
> *OK HERE IS A SHORT CLIP TO SHOW WHAT KIND OF SWITCHES I USE.
> THEY ARE 6 PRONG SWITCHES FROM RADIOSHACK, I ALSO GET THE BLACK PLASTIC SWITCHBOX FROM RADIOSHACK TOO.
> 
> 
> AND HERE IS THE WIRING DIAGRAM TO WIRE SWITCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED HELP JUST ASK  :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY HOPPIN'  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the video and the diagram. it helped alot and it saved me some time. im gonna have some fun wiring up switches to my 1:6 scale navigator with four oversized motors and a juiced up 18 volt battery.lol


----------



## OJ Hydraulics




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 07:45 AM~11469970
> *i added alot of weight to the front so it can be somewhat slower. i know it aint shit like u guys shit but ay my lil man LOVES it! lol
> 
> *


my son wanted a new color soo fuck it lol.........


----------



## low4oshow

wow.looks even bettter....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx


----------



## EVIL C

Wow that color pops real good


----------



## OJ Hydraulics




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by rcbodydropper_@Nov 25 2008, 07:49 PM~12258485
> *thanks for the video and the diagram. it helped alot and it saved me some time. im gonna have some fun wiring  up switches to my 1:6 scale navigator with four oversized motors and a juiced up 18 volt battery.lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin: NO PROBLEM HOMIE, GLAD TO HELP


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 26 2008, 12:17 AM~12261334
> *
> *



:0 damn dats pretty much perfect....much props homie. KEEP DAT SHIT UP!!!!! AND LETS BRING BACK HOPPIN'  



















NOT THAT IT WENT ANYWHERE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

Anyone wanna build me a hopper chassie?


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 27 2008, 01:32 PM~12276008
> *Anyone wanna build me a hopper chassie?
> *



:cheesy: I'll build you one and trade for that ....you know what


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 26 2008, 01:45 PM~12266261
> *
> *


 :0 nice rear lift & front hop great job :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 26 2008, 08:28 AM~12262690
> *my son wanted a new color soo fuck it lol.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any pics of the chassie such. looks real clean , and did you put it back to gether ?


----------



## Mexicali

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=64ggeb&s=4

little hopper


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 28 2008, 11:25 PM~12285781
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=64ggeb&s=4
> 
> little hopper
> *


NICE CARNAL ESTA CURADA :biggrin:  QUE TIPO DE MOTOR USASTE EN ESTE HOPPER


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 28 2008, 10:29 PM~12285815
> *NICE CARNAL ESTA CURADA  :biggrin:   QUE TIPO DE MOTOR USASTE EN ESTE HOPPER
> *



ke onda vato ke ai de nuebo 
el motor es de un hot weel electrico


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 28 2008, 11:38 PM~12285872
> *ke onda vato ke ai de nuebo
> el motor es de un hot weel electrico
> *


ya se de que hot wheels hablas :biggrin:  estoy armando un 61 impala el chasis ,interior,grill and bumpers son de un die cast el body es del lindberg hopper
mañana pongo unas fotos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 28 2008, 11:50 PM~12286414
> *ya se de que hot wheels hablas  :biggrin:   estoy armando un 61 impala el chasis ,interior,grill and bumpers son de un die cast el body es del lindberg hopper
> mañana pongo unas fotos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dat kan ik toch niet lezen?


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 28 2008, 10:25 PM~12285781
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=64ggeb&s=4
> 
> little hopper
> *


what kind of motor you use and where can i get some


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 29 2008, 01:54 AM~12286849
> *Dat kan ik toch niet lezen?
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 29 2008, 09:07 AM~12287329
> *
> *


Translation:

I can't read Spanish... :biggrin: English please!


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 30 2008, 03:13 AM~12293279
> *Translation:
> 
> I can't read Spanish... :biggrin:  English please!
> *



hey javries he is from mexico he is saing somenting 
obount the new build he has hes a cool guy


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 30 2008, 04:13 AM~12293279
> *Translation:
> 
> I can't read Spanish... :biggrin:  English please!
> *


ok jevries :biggrin: i building a 61 impala hopper the chassis,bumpers, grill and interior are from a diecast and the body is 61 impala lindberg hopper


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 28 2008, 03:24 PM~12282763
> *got any pics of the chassie such. looks real clean , and did you put it back to gether ?
> *


i'll get some. its the same as b4. i just donked the car in brake fluid and started over. i wanted the bottom this time just flat black. its all back 2gether now. o and i finally got a 7.2. batt for it.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 1 2008, 07:51 AM~12300620
> *i'll get some. its the same as b4. i just donked the car in brake fluid and started over. i wanted the bottom this time just flat black. its all back 2gether now. o and i finally got a 7.2. batt for it.
> *


  FLAT BLACK BOTTOMS LOOK MORE REALISTIC TO ME.....UNLESS ITS A SHOWHOPPER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 1 2008, 09:42 AM~12301182
> * FLAT BLACK BOTTOMS LOOK MORE REALISTIC TO ME.....UNLESS ITS A SHOWHOPPER  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OneStopCustoms

this is a cool topic lol


----------



## BRAVO

Good stuff in here. Yall gonna make me pull them model boxes out


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 1 2008, 09:42 AM~12301182
> * FLAT BLACK BOTTOMS LOOK MORE REALISTIC TO ME.....UNLESS ITS A SHOWHOPPER  :0  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 1 2008, 11:17 AM~12301889
> *Good stuff in here. Yall gonna make me pull them model boxes out
> *



:biggrin: thats what its all about bro


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 3 2008, 02:38 AM~12321584
> *:biggrin: thats what its all about bro
> *



sup wath u up 2


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Dec 3 2008, 10:18 PM~12329725
> *sup wath u up 2
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Dec 3 2008, 09:18 PM~12329725
> *sup wath u up 2
> *



been goin to work alot more days now, so not as much time to build  but I'm almost done wit a caddy hopper


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 4 2008, 01:32 AM~12331682
> *been goin to work alot more days now, so not as much time to build   but I'm almost done wit a caddy hopper
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 3 2008, 11:50 PM~12331371
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



keond man


----------



## LUXMAN

:uh: Man I been workin too much, I'm ready to hit some switches and make a new video


----------



## BigTModels

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 6 2008, 09:29 PM~12356670
> *:uh: Man I  been workin too much, I'm ready to hit some switches and make a new video
> *


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 6 2008, 09:29 PM~12356670
> *:uh: Man I  been workin too much, I'm ready to hit some switches and make a new video
> *



x2


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 6 2008, 10:29 PM~12356670
> *:uh: Man I  been workin too much, I'm ready to hit some switches and make a new video
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Dec 6 2008, 09:30 PM~12356676
> *
> *


HEY IF YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE NEEDS SUPPLIES LIKE MOTORS OR SWITCHES LET ME KNOW, BECAUSE THEY HAVE IT ALL AT MY LOCAL HOBBY STORE, send me a money order and I'll mail you back what you need. I'M TRYIN TO CONVINCE THEGUY TO KEEP CARRYING MODEL CARS AND HYDRO STUFF :biggrin: BUT HE NEEDS MORE BUSINESS :uh: . 

MOTORS 
HOPPING STRING
DANCING KITS
PUSH BUTTONS & SWITCHES
GEARS TO HOLD THE STRING ONTO THE MOTOR 

AND I MAKE U BARS  

I SHOULD START PUTTING TOGETHER SETUPS TO SELL :0 WOULD ANYBODY BE INTERESTED ? :cheesy:


----------



## BigTModels

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 6 2008, 10:47 PM~12357401
> *HEY IF YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE NEEDS SUPPLIES LIKE MOTORS OR SWITCHES LET ME KNOW, BECAUSE THEY HAVE IT ALL AT MY LOCAL HOBBY STORE, send me a money order and I'll mail you back what you need. I'M TRYIN TO CONVINCE THEGUY TO KEEP CARRYING MODEL CARS AND HYDRO STUFF  :biggrin:  BUT HE NEEDS MORE BUSINESS  :uh: .
> 
> MOTORS
> HOPPING STRING
> DANCING KITS
> PUSH BUTTONS & SWITCHES
> GEARS TO HOLD THE STRING ONTO THE MOTOR
> 
> AND I MAKE U BARS
> 
> I SHOULD START PUTTING TOGETHER SETUPS TO SELL  :0  WOULD ANYBODY BE INTERESTED ? :cheesy:
> *


ima need all that shit. lux ima make you a rich man


----------



## 2lowsyn

look at what i made 

















it could go higher but i need a new battery . what do you guys think , it one of the lowrider ones but i cut the part it sits on off. and just use the arms, and it use to pink .


----------



## BigTModels

vid?


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

What kind of setup,im interested


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 6 2008, 11:12 PM~12357584
> *look at what i made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it could go higher but i need a new battery . what do you guys think , it one of the lowrider ones but i cut the part it sits on off. and just use the arms, and it use to pink .
> *



:biggrin: Hell yea homie, good to see sumthin new  . try the little square 9 volt batteries...powerful and pretty cheap


----------



## sureñosbluez

HOW MUCH FOR HOPPING STRING


----------



## LUXMAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kBJxdOZC38

 Heres the basics of the u-bar setup I use. Very useful info


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Dec 6 2008, 11:17 PM~12357616
> *vid?
> *


for that, sorry i dont ill see if i can get one , and ill try the 9volt too. sound like it would work . im useing 2 motors form cell phones and for the suspension, its the same thing that they come with i took off the lil clip that keep them standing in place, so it can drop the lined it up wna wierd it up ill take some more pics for you in a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

no vid still but here some pics of the inside .

























and im going to add this to it 










single hit toggle switch and the 9volt - it got the back end up all the way but not the front .maby its the connection.
oh and im going to repaint it to day.want to use it for a test body . to learn how to do better patterns .


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 6 2008, 11:12 PM~12357584
> *look at what i made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it could go higher but i need a new battery . what do you guys think , it one of the lowrider ones but i cut the part it sits on off. and just use the arms, and it use to pink .
> *



cool Im working on one like the 65 I got
man looks nice


----------



## 2lowsyn

thans bro , im repainting it what to work on my patterns skill befor i paint the caddy black. ill take pica of this one ina bit. i got color on it and im guna start working on the taping it off part.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 7 2008, 04:21 PM~12360751
> *no vid still but here some pics of the inside .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im going to add this to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single hit toggle switch and the 9volt - it got the back end up all the way but not the front .maby its the connection.
> oh and im going to repaint it to day.want to use it for a test body . to learn how to do better patterns .
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 26 2008, 07:28 AM~12262690
> *my son wanted a new color soo fuck it lol.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color is that? that's the color i wanted my truck to be, but in't not exact. i'll live with it, but that is what i was aiming for. here's my truck.


----------



## LUXMAN




----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 7 2008, 12:47 AM~12357401
> *HEY IF YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE NEEDS SUPPLIES LIKE MOTORS OR SWITCHES LET ME KNOW, BECAUSE THEY HAVE IT ALL AT MY LOCAL HOBBY STORE, send me a money order and I'll mail you back what you need. I'M TRYIN TO CONVINCE THEGUY TO KEEP CARRYING MODEL CARS AND HYDRO STUFF  :biggrin:  BUT HE NEEDS MORE BUSINESS  :uh: .
> 
> MOTORS
> HOPPING STRING
> DANCING KITS
> PUSH BUTTONS & SWITCHES
> GEARS TO HOLD THE STRING ONTO THE MOTOR
> 
> AND I MAKE U BARS
> 
> I SHOULD START PUTTING TOGETHER SETUPS TO SELL  :0  WOULD ANYBODY BE INTERESTED ? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joker808

ttt


----------



## maddhopper

Hey fellas... its been a long time.. You guys been bangin' out some nice shit. Well since you guys did the how to u-bar setups .. I figured I'd post up an OLD and I mean OLD how to dancer setup I did a while back... I never did do the part two for the wiring of the switches, but I'm sure you guys can figure that out... well take a look hopefully you'll guys find it helpful. Well see you guys around.. I'll be the ninja in the bushes... :biggrin: 

http://www.geocities.com/hydrauliccreations187/dancer1.html

remember its about 5 years or older... soo cut me some slack..


----------



## BigTModels

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Dec 12 2008, 05:06 PM~12414993
> *Hey fellas... its been a long time..  You guys been bangin' out some nice shit.  Well since you guys did the how to u-bar setups .. I figured I'd post up an OLD and I mean OLD how to dancer setup I did a while back... I never did do the part two for the wiring of the switches, but I'm sure you guys can figure that out... well take a look hopefully you'll guys find it helpful.  Well see you guys around.. I'll be the ninja in the bushes... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/hydrauliccreations187/dancer1.html
> 
> remember its about 5 years or older... soo cut me some slack..
> *


havent seen you on in age's! welcome back. nice set up, id still use it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 7 2008, 11:39 PM~12365762
> *what color is that? that's the color i wanted my truck to be, but in't not exact. i'll live with it, but that is what i was aiming for. here's my truck.
> 
> *



your truck looks real nice homie!! i used silver metalspecks (base),silver flake then h.o.k. kandy purple.

here's a new vid i did while my son was hopping it. (if i dont tell him to stop he'll hit that shit till it burns! lol)


----------



## Mexicali

cool ride I like it all


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 13 2008, 03:26 PM~12421393
> *your truck looks real nice homie!! i used silver metalspecks (base),silver flake then h.o.k. kandy purple.
> 
> here's a new vid i did while my son was hopping it. (if i dont tell him to stop he'll hit that shit till it burns! lol)
> 
> 
> *


BACK BUMPER BACK BUMPER BACK BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 13 2008, 04:26 PM~12421393
> *your truck looks real nice homie!! i used silver metalspecks (base),silver flake then h.o.k. kandy purple.
> 
> here's a new vid i did while my son was hopping it. (if i dont tell him to stop he'll hit that shit till it burns! lol)
> 
> 
> *


bryan hops like pro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx guys. my son bryan is 5 years old and he is obssesed with cars hitting back bumper. to him if aint hoppin it aint a lowrider lol.


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Dec 12 2008, 06:12 PM~12415042
> *havent seen you on in age's! welcome back. nice set up, id still use it.
> *



I'll be around from time to time.... just got the family thing to do first....


----------



## BigTModels

yea,


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 13 2008, 02:26 PM~12421393
> *your truck looks real nice homie!! i used silver metalspecks (base),silver flake then h.o.k. kandy purple.
> 
> here's a new vid i did while my son was hopping it. (if i dont tell him to stop he'll hit that shit till it burns! lol)
> 
> 
> *



 :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOW THATS MOTIVATING RITE THERE!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

:yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 28 2008, 10:25 PM~12285781
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=64ggeb&s=4
> 
> little hopper
> *



what string ya'll using?


----------



## low4oshow

probablement algunos Fishin alambre


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 24 2008, 10:57 AM~12516826
> *probablement algunos Fishin alambre
> *



yea i was thinkin of takng some of that real thin line of my daughters princess fshing rod lol. im trien to build on of these hoppers


----------



## low4oshow

check his models out very smooth chasis
http://www.youtube.com/user/utimag


----------



## sureñosbluez

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE HOPPER BUILDERS :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 12:26 PM~11760576
> *TTT :cheesy: FOR MY HOPPIN PEOPLE OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

TTT FOR SOME UPDATES!!!!!  

HERES A LITTLE INFO ON MOTOR PLACEMENT :0


----------



## scrpnit

nice vid good info!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

a lux take a peak. first attempt at doin a 3motor setup with interior. the front motor is a cheap round shit until i get a johnson. but heres how its lookin so far,


----------



## EVIL C

nice info again


----------



## low4oshow

:0 more pics.....


----------



## shorty rocks

lux, whus good homie. u get dt vid done for keepin da model's engine in?? 



> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jan 4 2009, 11:06 PM~12606805
> *TTT FOR SOME UPDATES!!!!!
> 
> HERES A LITTLE INFO ON MOTOR PLACEMENT  :0
> 
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Jan 4 2009, 09:39 PM~12607177
> *lux, whus good homie. u get dt vid done for keepin da model's engine in??
> *



damn I knew I was forgetin' sumthin, Im keepin the motor in onthis same blue hopper  comin rite up homie


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 4 2009, 10:25 PM~12607022
> *a lux take a peak. first attempt at doin a 3motor setup with interior. the front motor is a cheap round shit until i get a johnson. but heres how its lookin so far,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## J-CAT90744

IM PUTTIN 8 MOTORS AND 6 BATTERIES I LOVE HOPPIN SO MUCH IM PROBALY GONNA BURN IT OUT BUT ILL FIX IT HOP ON


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 5 2009, 01:38 AM~12609036
> *nice
> *


thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL

is there anywhere online or if someone can help me. i wanna know how to wire 3motors to 3 pushbutton switches. (im just workin with what i got)


----------



## shorty rocks

cool shit homie. ima waitin..ol i put my build on hold t see ur ideas.



> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jan 5 2009, 02:10 AM~12608662
> *damn I knew I was forgetin' sumthin, Im keepin the motor in onthis same blue hopper    comin rite up homie
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2009, 09:42 AM~12609595
> *is there anywhere online or if someone can help me. i wanna know how to wire 3motors to 3 pushbutton switches. (im just workin with what i got)
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/tech/switches_8.shtml


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2009, 10:47 AM~12610536
> *http://www.layitlow.com/tech/switches_8.shtml
> *


thanx bro, but i just dont have (3) 6prong switches right now. i wanted to know how i can wire 3 pushbuttons that only have 2prongs


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jan 5 2009, 02:10 AM~12608662
> *damn I knew I was forgetin' sumthin, Im keepin the motor in onthis same blue hopper    comin rite up homie
> *




whus good wit it lux


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 4 2009, 09:25 PM~12607022
> *a lux take a peak. first attempt at doin a 3motor setup with interior. the front motor is a cheap round shit until i get a johnson. but heres how its lookin so far,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



look s goood man u got some video


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 4 2009, 09:25 PM~12607022
> *a lux take a peak. first attempt at doin a 3motor setup with interior. the front motor is a cheap round shit until i get a johnson. but heres how its lookin so far,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i been missin out. :biggrin: glad to see you went for it, looks good


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## i

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2009, 04:58 PM~12613860
> *thanx bro, but  i just dont have (3) 6prong switches right now. i wanted to know how i can wire 3 pushbuttons that only have 2prongs
> *


heres some help 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453455


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 29 2008, 08:31 AM~12287209
> *what kind of motor you use and where can i get some
> *



MINI ELECTRIC HOT WEEL


----------



## Mexicali

no one has updates on ther low lows


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Mar 5 2009, 11:36 PM~13197370
> *no one has updates on ther low lows
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

:biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 13 2008, 02:26 PM~12421393
> *your truck looks real nice homie!! i used silver metalspecks (base),silver flake then h.o.k. kandy purple.
> 
> here's a new vid i did while my son was hopping it. (if i dont tell him to stop he'll hit that shit till it burns! lol)
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

pigeo got som low lows


----------



## Mexicali

Lux were u at man have not seen u in here


----------



## low4oshow

THA HOMIE IS GETTIN HIS 1:1 TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval

:ugh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I thought I would post a few pics of mine in here. Hope you guys like them.


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Mar 8 2009, 10:43 PM~13221660
> *pigeo got som low lows
> *


YEP BUT IVE BEEN BUSY WITH TRUCKDRIVING AND AND WORKIN ON 2 CARS LOLOS ................BUT EVERY TIME I STOP IN THE MODEL SECTION I HOP SUM OF MY BUILDS BUT NOTHIN NEW LATELY


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 15 2009, 01:23 AM~13284397
> *I thought I would post a few pics of mine in here. Hope you guys like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice work man


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Thanks!


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Pic's Bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mexicali

keep the updates coming


----------



## sureñosbluez

HEY MEXICALI DONDE ANDAVAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

TO THE THOP :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 11 2009, 08:44 PM~13857914
> * HEY MEXICALI DONDE ANDAVAS CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *



un poco perdido


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Well a few of my homies are having a local hopper buildoff just 2 fuck around on....

last one is a 64 ht (mines) which is in the tub)
purple 64 vert (my sons) i messed with the suspension and got it hitting real high 
79lac im doin for my homeboi. ( it was a little bit of a bitch 2 fit an old linberg hopper body on a 90'd donk lac bottom and interior


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:18 AM~14615975
> *Well a few of my homies are having a local hopper buildoff  just 2 fuck around on....
> 
> last one is a 64 ht (mines) which is in the tub)
> purple 64 vert (my sons) i messed with the suspension and got it hitting real high
> 79lac im doin for my homeboi. ( it was a little bit of a bitch 2 fit an old linberg hopper body on a 90'd donk lac bottom and interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LETS SEE SOME MORE PICS BROTHER!!!!!!!! REAL NICE SO FAR!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

uffin: uffin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:18 AM~14615975
> *Well a few of my homies are having a local hopper buildoff  just 2 fuck around on....
> 
> last one is a 64 ht (mines) which is in the tub)
> purple 64 vert (my sons) i messed with the suspension and got it hitting real high
> 79lac im doin for my homeboi. ( it was a little bit of a bitch 2 fit an old linberg hopper body on a 90'd donk lac bottom and interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dade county

i just built me anudda switch piece ill post pics later ...a new style lol believe that fools


----------



## low4oshow

that shits hella clean to :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:18 AM~14615975
> *Well a few of my homies are having a local hopper buildoff  just 2 fuck around on....
> 
> last one is a 64 ht (mines) which is in the tub)
> purple 64 vert (my sons) i messed with the suspension and got it hitting real high
> 79lac im doin for my homeboi. ( it was a little bit of a bitch 2 fit an old linberg hopper body on a 90'd donk lac bottom and interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: Aww Hell yea!!!! a ol fashioned hoppin contest!!!!!! Dats wusup man n dem stretched a-arms look damn good


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 15 2009, 01:23 AM~13284397
> *I thought I would post a few pics of mine in here. Hope you guys like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Hella clean homie please tell me where you got them small motors in da truck dat shit is hard!!! Do sum vids if you can :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:18 AM~14615975
> *Well a few of my homies are having a local hopper buildoff  just 2 fuck around on....
> 
> last one is a 64 ht (mines) which is in the tub)
> purple 64 vert (my sons) i messed with the suspension and got it hitting real high
> 79lac im doin for my homeboi. ( it was a little bit of a bitch 2 fit an old linberg hopper body on a 90'd donk lac bottom and interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the hopper imdoin for the hopper buildoff


----------



## PINK86REGAL

were having a local hopper buildoff mostly club members. and im doin each of my lil boys one(just 2 mess around)
here's my entry... just need 2 put the windows in


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2009, 08:24 PM~14698495
> *were having a local hopper buildoff mostly club members. and im doin each of my lil boys one(just 2 mess around)
> here's my entry... just need 2 put the windows in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: Its fuckin beautiful man!!!!!... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: The epitomy of a showhopper rite there homie . Dat pinstripin is off da hook


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2009, 08:24 PM~14698495
> *were having a local hopper buildoff mostly club members. and im doin each of my lil boys one(just 2 mess around)
> here's my entry... just need 2 put the windows in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT!! Good job!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 11:55 PM~14643437
> *:0 Hella clean homie please tell me where you got them small motors in da truck dat shit is hard!!! Do sum vids if you can  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



I'LL TRY TO DO A VIDEO OF IT TOMMAROW, AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS. THE MOTORS ARE FROM AN OLD RC AIRPLANE FROM AIRHOGS. I HAD A FEW THAT QUIT CHARGING UP SO I TORE THEM APART. THESE MOTORS ALSO COME IN SMALL SERVOS TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Aug 6 2009, 09:26 PM~14699219-->
> 
> 
> 
> :tears: Its fuckin beautiful man!!!!!... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship: The epitomy of a showhopper rite there homie . Dat pinstripin is off da hook
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanx vic! u know clean shit is what has 2 be hopped lol. thanx again
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Aug 6 2009, 09:46 PM~14699431
> *TIGHT!! Good job!
> *


thanx alot j :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

a quick video of it


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2009, 11:45 PM~14742628
> *a quick video of it
> 
> *



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mexicali

pink looking good were is the show at


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 16 2009, 06:40 PM~14786419
> *pink looking good were is the show at
> *


thanx alot mex. its just a little local hangout meeting (hopper buildoff) just to fuck around. heres one of my sons hopper redone. will post a vid soon. when y other boys kandy pink regal is done.


----------



## kjkj87

the car' s look real good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

I been busy busy later. But i need to build something to put on the bumper. Show hoppers are my specialty!


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin:  clean stuff man both of 'em. man, I'll be postin sumthin up soon.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 19 2009, 10:23 PM~14823928
> *:biggrin:    clean stuff man both of 'em. man, I'll be postin sumthin up soon.
> *


I'MMMMM ! BACCCCC ! DO THIS THING RIGHT HERE AND TAKING ALL COMP GET AT ME { VIC }...


----------



## fleererse

hi
i would know how to make a vtf file with more than 1 picture inside, to do an animation and reskin some models.

what software do you use ?
actually, i use vtf2tga & tga2vtf to convert single pics.

ty 
_________________
BMW fan


----------



## PINK86REGAL

my oldest sons regal ( my kids are talkin up a storm there sorry lol)


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 26 2009, 08:43 PM~14892861
> *my oldest sons regal ( my kids are talkin up a storm there sorry lol)
> 
> *


Dats rite :biggrin: Looks like you got some good/strong string that lasts a while


----------



## eric64impala

Good to see this topic still going I might build somthing this weekend


----------



## Mexicali

well good to y not get tugether in a paark with all 
off the hoppers frome LA and OC jus to see watheverione has to 
show


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Sep 21 2009, 08:59 PM~15147807
> *well good to y not get tugether in a paark with all
> off the hoppers frome LA and OC jus to see watheverione has to
> show
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin:  Hell yea , Im wit that it would be cool, bring plenty of carged batteries and cameras :biggrin:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 06:53 PM~15157402
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:   Hell yea , Im wit that it would be cool, bring plenty of carged  batteries and cameras  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH LET ME KNOW TO :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala

I don't have my own thread so I'll post this in here its not finished yet I'm just testing it with 3 AAA batteries I plan on making this into an R/C when I'm done :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

everybody else's cars are working so good! i dont know if I should 
mention I was hear? nahhhh,,,I cant looky loo!
ROLL CALL MOTHA'S .... have fun on your hop build off!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 20 2009, 09:49 PM~15418840
> *I don't have my own thread so I'll post this in here its not finished yet I'm just testing it with 3 AAA batteries I plan on making this into an R/C when I'm done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin: Im likin this, very realistic for those type of hoppers with the reversed suspension.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 21 2009, 10:28 PM~15430514
> *:0  :biggrin: Im likin this, very realistic for those type of hoppers with the reversed suspension.
> *


I am really wanting to see it up close...


----------



## Hydrohype

the same for the rc hoppers like jevries style..and yours and other die-cast hoppers...


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: Man shoot I'm just happy to see this topic still goin' and full of interesting vids and builds. . . . well'p Its 11:20 sumthin and I just finished wiring a switchbox for a dancer :0 We'll see what it does very soon  











'70 Pimpala Almost finished :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 25 2009, 11:25 PM~15466155
> *:biggrin: Man shoot I'm just happy to see this topic still goin' and full of interesting vids and builds. . . . well'p Its 11:20 sumthin and I just finished wiring a switchbox for a dancer :0  We'll see what it does very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '70 Pimpala  Almost finished  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YA !!!!!!!!!!!! BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DANCE!!!!!!!


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 20 2009, 09:49 PM~15418840
> *I don't have my own thread so I'll post this in here its not finished yet I'm just testing it with 3 AAA batteries I plan on making this into an R/C when I'm done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY JUST LIKE MY CHEVY TRUCK I GOT IMA PUT NEW MOTORS AND GET IT ON HERE


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 20 2009, 09:49 PM~15418840
> *I don't have my own thread so I'll post this in here its not finished yet I'm just testing it with 3 AAA batteries I plan on making this into an R/C when I'm done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude, thats fuckin sick


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 25 2009, 11:25 PM~15466155
> *:biggrin: Man shoot I'm just happy to see this topic still goin' and full of interesting vids and builds. . . . well'p Its 11:20 sumthin and I just finished wiring a switchbox for a dancer :0  We'll see what it does very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '70 Pimpala  Almost finished  :biggrin:
> *




ok here's a sample of what it can do :0 :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXA3AG7QGkA


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work bro.


----------



## LUXMAN

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LUXMAN, Hydrohype, eric64impala, sQuEAkz

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  Priceless!!!!!! Sup guys


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 24 2009, 08:51 PM~15773317
> *ok here's a sample of what it can do  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXA3AG7QGkA
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 24 2009, 09:51 PM~15773317
> *ok here's a sample of what it can do  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXA3AG7QGkA
> *


 fuck yea..more more more......


----------



## LUXMAN

Check this out. . . :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhB4Nssfp1c


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 24 2009, 09:06 PM~15773528
> *Check this out. . . :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhB4Nssfp1c
> *


nice...looks good and you can lock up the ass :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

wasup eric, didnt kno u still got on lil....... wasup lux


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 24 2009, 11:44 PM~15775264
> *wasup eric, didnt kno u still got on lil....... wasup lux
> *


wasup homie yea I still get on here any chance I get :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 24 2009, 10:06 PM~15773528
> *Check this out. . . :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhB4Nssfp1c
> *


 cool Luxman. I like the 63. I think some people under estamate
the work and the difficulty involved. on some lifted models!


----------



## INTHABLOOD

i dont get it :angry: ive built a few hoppers and can make them go UP but i havent been able to get it to go up and down do to the string making it go up getting too tight for the down motors to drop it back down.......

any1 have a link to a good how to on making a dancer ????

dope shit i got to build me a good 1


----------



## LUXMAN

Well, your in the rite place bro, If I would have had a damn camera I would have done a how-to on the dancer I just completed, but if you go back to the first page of this topic I put alot of photos of key points to hit when building cars on switches. It sounds like you might need more slack in the string or weight up front. Also you might consider -if your using switches you need to hit the switch back the other way so the motor spins back the other way and releases the string. that usually does it for me but its all a balancing act between slack in the string and making sure the axle has a clear path and dosent get caught up on anything, that can also keep the car from goin down..... :biggrin: 


anyway were here to help


----------



## jevries

Make sure the hopper string touches the chassis once running over a rod. I don't use a special super strong hopper motor just a regular 130. 
Adding weights in the trunk gives a nice slow hop. Wheelbase and trunk size make models hop differently.
On a '64 model I put the weight behind the rear fenders away from the rear bumper otherwise it will hop too fast slamming the rear instead of touching back bumper.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 25 2009, 03:29 PM~15780444
> *i dont get it  :angry:  ive built a few hoppers  and can make them go UP but i havent been able to get it to go up and down do to the string making it go up getting too tight for the down motors to drop it back down.......
> 
> any1 have a link to a good how to on making a dancer ????
> 
> dope shit i got to build me a good 1
> *


listen to these guys...this is the sorce right hear...Post video's hear..LUx will be able to diagnose the issue better,,(plus its an excuse to see videos)
(real shit, though,, you address all the points Lux and Jev brought up and 
the car will come back down..(play in cord) not enough it will lock but not come down..the motor in reverse will re-tighten to fast..not alowing the car to drop..s
the same goes for the car being to light...(to much play in the cord) the car will lock
up..but wont fall because the cord has had to many revolutions around the motor shaft, which give it a knott affect. so even in reverse mode..the cord can fail to 
un-release itself from the shaft...then theres clearance..the cord needs a free path to travell! are you the guy with the truck from a few month;s back?
Hey Luxman..I just failed at an attemt to make an adjustable posser out of a glasshoue.....i thought it would be so easy! because of my 58, 65,66,67..
I thought it would be one day? 2 weeks later...no go  the ass lay's great..
but the engine block is crocked.. the back of daytons are shot out so they sit 
crocked on the axle...and the ass lock up looks retarded.. I really wanted to 
something different with glasshouse possers,,but i dont like the result i got.. so i am going to brake it down and try again. And now I feel i might as well repaint it..
evan though I have 3 glasshouse's that took a bath last week...I have not been doing caprice's any justice... plus it's almost that time to start liften some shit again.
I thought about just liftin the front..and making an adjustable (manual) rear end for the back? i know this is alot of writing. But my homie's Luxman and Jevries
dont mind...so if anybody else complains...tell it to my nuts' and bolts!
plus the Lux knows i will come back with some pictures...happy thanksgiving
everyday!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 01:44 PM~15790721
> *listen to these guys...this is the sorce right hear...Post video's hear..LUx will be able to diagnose the issue better,,(plus its an excuse to see videos)
> (real shit, though,, you address all the points Lux and Jev brought up and
> the car will come back down..(play in cord) not enough it will lock but not come down..the motor in reverse will re-tighten to fast..not alowing the car to drop..s
> the same goes for the car being to light...(to much play in the cord) the car will lock
> up..but wont fall because the cord has had to many revolutions around the motor shaft, which give it a knott affect. so even in reverse mode..the cord can fail to
> un-release itself from the shaft...then theres clearance..the cord needs a free path to travell!  are you the guy with the truck from a few month;s back?
> Hey Luxman..I just failed at an attemt to make an adjustable posser out of a glasshoue.....i thought it would be so easy! because of  my 58, 65,66,67..
> I thought it would be one day?  2 weeks later...no go   the ass lay's great..
> but the engine block is crocked.. the back of daytons are shot out so they sit
> crocked on the axle...and the ass lock up looks retarded.. I really wanted to
> something different with glasshouse possers,,but i dont the result i got.. so i am going to brake it down and try again. And now I feel i might as well repaint it..
> evan though I have 3 glasshouse's that took a bath last week...I have not been doing caprice's any justice... plus it's almost that time to start liften some shit again.
> I thought about just liftin the front..and making an adjustable (manual) rear end for the back?  i know this is alot of writing. But my homie's Luxman and Jevries
> dont mind...so if anybody else complains...tell it to my nuts' and bolts!
> plus the Lux knows i will come back with some pictures...happy thanksgiving
> everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u aint got shit on no chippin  :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








fucking with ya :biggrin: ...damn i want one that moves now :cheesy:


----------



## TerHartzStyle

i understand most of this concept. but whats the "u bar"? i got the solid bodied impalas talked about in the earlier part of the thread...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TerHartzStyle_@Nov 26 2009, 08:10 PM~15793531
> *i understand most of this concept. but whats the "u bar"? i got the solid bodied impalas talked about in the earlier part of the thread...
> *










The u-bar is the square shaped axle we use instead of the old straight 
rod style axle...(you notice because of it's upside down u shape. it alow's the tire to be pushed down further away from the frame and body.. wich give's it more lift!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 01:49 PM~15790754
> *u aint got shit on no chippin  :happysad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking with ya  :biggrin: ...damn i want one that moves now  :cheesy:
> *


 yea danny cut something.. we wont be mad at you.. 
when you have promo style bottoms....it's hard to not want to see it move!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 10:45 PM~15794841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The u-bar is the square shaped axle we use instead of the old straight
> rod style axle...(you notice because of it's upside down u shape. it alow's the tire to be pushed down further away from the frame and body.. wich give's it more lift!
> *



:0 Damn well said homie, I couldnt have explained that one better :biggrin: had the example pic too


----------



## TerHartzStyle

oh crap i wish i would of realized before. i see whats goin on now...thanks much


----------



## TerHartzStyle

just an old impala model sittin around doin some tests and tweaks.....its turning out nice..


----------



## TerHartzStyle

got the blower hole cut out already....


----------



## TerHartzStyle




----------



## TerHartzStyle

some upgrades i found.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TerHartzStyle_@Nov 27 2009, 11:00 AM~15797161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


better!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 27 2009, 01:37 AM~15795810
> *:0 Damn well said homie, I couldnt have explained that one better :biggrin: had the example pic too
> *


this lac has been put up for a while...It's got some chrome now..
and a gloss black 78 cousin to come out with.. I got to cut the black one,
and then put bumper kit's of both of them..and dog house grill's. and then I'm
clownin all over the model threads... :biggrin: (you know how we do)!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 01:44 PM~15790721
> *listen to these guys...this is the sorce right hear...Post video's hear..LUx will be able to diagnose the issue better,,(plus its an excuse to see videos)
> (real shit, though,, you address all the points Lux and Jev brought up and
> the car will come back down..(play in cord) not enough it will lock but not come down..the motor in reverse will re-tighten to fast..not alowing the car to drop..s
> the same goes for the car being to light...(to much play in the cord) the car will lock
> up..but wont fall because the cord has had to many revolutions around the motor shaft, which give it a knott affect. so even in reverse mode..the cord can fail to
> un-release itself from the shaft...then theres clearance..the cord needs a free path to travell!  are you the guy with the truck from a few month;s back?
> Hey Luxman..I just failed at an attemt to make an adjustable posser out of a glasshoue.....i thought it would be so easy! because of  my 58, 65,66,67..
> I thought it would be one day?  2 weeks later...no go   the ass lay's great..
> but the engine block is crocked.. the back of daytons are shot out so they sit
> crocked on the axle...and the ass lock up looks retarded.. I really wanted to
> something different with glasshouse possers,,but i dont like the result i got.. so i am going to brake it down and try again. And now I feel i might as well repaint it..
> evan though I have 3 glasshouse's that took a bath last week...I have not been doing caprice's any justice... plus it's almost that time to start liften some shit again.
> I thought about just liftin the front..and making an adjustable (manual) rear end for the back?  i know this is alot of writing. But my homie's Luxman and Jevries
> dont mind...so if anybody else complains...tell it to my nuts' and bolts!
> plus the Lux knows i will come back with some pictures...happy thanksgiving
> everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

sorry for the extra post guys..(phone rang) it was accidental.. :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD

what are you guys using for string???? i have my shit hoppin too much and it breaks the string .....
also what battery setup is good i have it on 9.6 and its way too much so im wanting to use regular AA's like 4 or 6 what is the 9.6 equal to 8 AA's?????


----------



## INTHABLOOD

it has a powerful motor in it so it has a ton of torque it was from a 4wd rc truck


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 30 2009, 10:19 AM~15821447
> *what are you guys using for string???? i have my shit hoppin too much and it breaks the string .....
> also what battery setup is good i have it on 9.6 and its way too much so im wanting to use regular  AA's like 4 or 6 what is the 9.6 equal to 8 AA's?????
> *


Picture's ? (that is with Lux's Permission?) I want to see the motor..too.
(as far as power? my shit is looking to week to me now) after seeing so many flip
over, I think i want some of that action back again,? if i can get it?
but anyway the voltage is not the only factor... 8 AA's will not hit as hard as one
rc battery that has less voltage...because the mili-amps is so much greater,,
as far as cord? we both may have to ask Lux that one, Hogg has sworn by some kind of Nylon for years....( I have used mostly spider wire,,fishing line with a 
50lb. test..double knotted...it has snapped more than once or twice on my 74
caprice,,so now it's knotted x four..on the 61 it is double knotted! but i have been havin a problem with the collor that locks onto the shaft..it never used to pop off
now I really have to torque it!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 30 2009, 10:21 AM~15821457
> *it has a powerful motor in it so it has a ton of torque it was from a 4wd rc truck
> *


Ton's of torque results in poor behaviour on a light weight plastic model car like locking up. Just a regular 130 running on 4.5V to 6V is more than enough if you balance your car using weights in the trunk. I use spider wire fishing line or thin kite wire.


----------



## jevries

double post....


----------



## INTHABLOOD

my hopper so far :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :cheesy: LOOKS GOOD TO ME! :biggrin:  

But yea I typically use some strong kite string or spider wire when I can find it. As far as batterys I use 7.2 volt R/C BATTERY :biggrin: 9.6 for diecast hopping :biggrin: . But you will get different results with more or less slack in the line because if you give it a lil more slack then the motor has more time to spin and yank harder :biggrin: but you dont want too much either.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 2 2009, 04:36 PM~15849470
> *my hopper so far  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Looks pretty good!!  
You could play with some small weights and less slack to make it hop slower.


----------



## LUXMAN

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LUXMAN, jevries, Hydrohype

:biggrin: Wusup guys


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 2 2009, 04:36 PM~15849470
> *my hopper so far  :biggrin:
> 
> *


you got it working.. and seeing it move kept my attention...
I like's....  Hey Luxman or Jay. could you show us a close up of how
to prepare the shaft so the color does not pop off when the sting hit's torque?
sometimes i have dabbed a little super glue on the end of the color and the shaft!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 3 2009, 12:15 AM~15855794
> *you got it working.. and seeing it move kept my attention...
> I like's....   Hey Luxman or Jay. could you show us a close up of how
> to prepare the shaft so the color does not pop off when the sting hit's torque?
> sometimes i have dabbed a little super glue on the end of the color and the shaft!
> *


I only use max 6V. therefor I don't have any problems with collars poppin' off.
You can create collars using those tough plastic tabs to keep cupboard shelves in place.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 3 2009, 12:12 AM~15855773
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LUXMAN, jevries, Hydrohype
> 
> :biggrin: Wusup guys
> *


 Oh yu know I gonna chill around your garage and work bench, 
eepeacialy if i see you in affect . man I really got to work that utube
but I need skills....I got alot of things that are cut or are destined to be
cut,,,, but then I do these last minute change's...I had planed from jump
to liftd my 68 slant back..but first it needed a paint..but once it was painted 
I dragged my feet,,so now I want it on a 68 or 65 frame. but I will use a side frame (promo style to cut up and see the eight move ever once and while..


----------



## INTHABLOOD

thanks.....im gonna hit up wally world and get some fishing weights and play with it a lil more ....lil bastard is addicting to play with.....im wanting to try out some servos now


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 01:49 PM~15790754
> *u aint got shit on no chippin  :happysad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking with ya  :biggrin: ...damn i want one that moves now  :cheesy:
> *


























Have not hit the switch since the makover..I will be back with a couple more.


----------



## Hydrohype

prepare for takeoff!


----------



## EVIL C

dang hydro those are sic


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 14 2009, 12:50 PM~15977913
> *dang hydro those are sic
> *


Thanks,,I still have to do emblems and antena's, side view mirror's and shit.
I have not hit them yet...I have to clean off my table... and I still got other stuff
to put together,,, so I dont want to put my stuff away...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2009, 12:53 PM~15977459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prepare for takeoff!
> *


BAD ASS 64 HYDRO   IAM WORKING ON A 64 TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 14 2009, 10:40 PM~15984182
> *BAD ASS 64 HYDRO     IAM WORKING ON A 64 TOO  :biggrin:
> *


pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 15 2009, 12:02 AM~15984435
> *pictures? :biggrin:
> *


still unfinished :biggrin:  

















View My Video


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 15 2009, 10:53 PM~15995231
> *still unfinished  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video
> *


I am the only one allowed to come out without a rear bumper! :biggrin: 
so you must fix that first thing! is that picture of the car really gettin some air?
or did you prop it up like that and then take a picture? if your jumpin that good ?
I am a little jealous...


----------



## 14lalo

Luxman, great thread!!!
Hoping to get a dancer done soon


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 14lalo_@Dec 17 2009, 12:18 AM~16006331
> *Luxman, great thread!!!
> Hoping to get a dancer done soon
> *



jus let me know if you need sum werk done bro, I could use the extra income, and an excuse to build another clean dancer :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2009, 11:53 AM~15977459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prepare for takeoff!
> *



:cheesy: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 15 2009, 10:53 PM~15995231
> *still unfinished  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats wutsup homies I'm glad to see ya'll keepin up the good werk.

A bro I see your string is breaking, try sum of that strong string that they use to fly a kite with, or I could send u sum anyway nice rear suspension


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin:  This my homie rite here, I helped him out just a lil bit but he doin it big! ! !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL-u6rakgTI


:uh: sumbody embed the vid for me I jus cant figure that out :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 29 2009, 09:36 PM~16127473
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thats wutsup homies I'm glad to see ya'll keepin up the good werk.
> 
> A bro I see your string is breaking, try sum of that strong string that they use to fly a kite with, or I could send u sum anyway nice rear suspension
> *


thanks bro :biggrin: i used this string for test the hopper it hop very well stuck some times but it work :biggrin: i found my old 61 impala i am going tu use 2 motors on it but it need chassis i think build one also iam think to rebuild my 63 hopper :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Cool vid! Like the green Impala the best tell homie to use some fishing weights so it hops slower.


----------



## brian84corvette

I have found thru trial and alot of diffrent kinds ( lol )
that fishing line - Spider wire "super mono" 14lb test 
is strong enough for my needs - and still verry pliable and wont get stuck
wrapped around the motor shaft verry much at all.

I need to snap off some pix of my hopper to show off
im a big fan of pegasus t's and o's ( so hard to find now adays )


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 29 2009, 08:40 PM~16127512
> *:biggrin:   This my homie rite here, I helped him out just a lil bit but he doin it big! ! !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL-u6rakgTI
> :uh: sumbody embed the vid for me I jus cant figure that out  :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie's. I see it's going down on this thread..
(or should I say) It's going UP AND DOWN! on this thread.. 
I had to stop for a week or so..but I will check in from time to time... i am loving all
the videos....


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 31 2009, 02:14 AM~16142701
> *I have found thru trial and alot of diffrent kinds  ( lol )
> that fishing line - Spider wire "super mono"  14lb test
> is strong enough for my needs - and still verry pliable and wont get stuck
> wrapped around the motor shaft verry much at all.
> 
> I need to snap off some pix of my hopper to show off
> im a big fan of pegasus t's and o's  ( so hard to find now adays )
> 
> *



yea siderwire is good stuff! lasts a long time


----------



## sureñosbluez

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 20 2009, 09:49 PM~15418840
> *I don't have my own thread so I'll post this in here its not finished yet I'm just testing it with 3 AAA batteries I plan on making this into an R/C when I'm done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



woooooow nice setup


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 15 2009, 10:53 PM~15995231
> *still unfinished  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video
> *



horale carnal looking good on the build


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Jan 5 2010, 03:03 AM~16188476
> *horale carnal looking good on the build
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali

here is the last one i did sorry only have one photo


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Jan 5 2010, 02:56 PM~16191898
> *here is the last one i did sorry only have one photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANDAVAS PISTEANDO YA MIRE LA TECATE :biggrin:  SE MIRA CHILO EL 64 HOMIE ME GUSTA


----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 20 2009, 09:49 PM~15418840
> *I don't have my own thread so I'll post this in here its not finished yet I'm just testing it with 3 AAA batteries I plan on making this into an R/C when I'm done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO HOW IS A REAR END LIKE THAT DONE I WANT TO GET BACK INTO MODEL BUILDING ANY HELP WILL BE GREATLY APRECIATED


----------



## Mexicali

I hope eric64impala will chair hes know how with rear suspention


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2009, 09:45 PM~14742628
> *a quick video of it
> 
> *


on the bumper each lick! really good lookin car..and works well!


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 29 2009, 08:34 PM~16127441
> *:cheesy:  :0  :thumbsup:
> *



I like this nicer coolor


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNwaG45BPNI<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iNwaG45BPNI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iNwaG45BPNI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNwaG45BPNI


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Jan 25 2010, 12:32 AM~16401705
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNwaG45BPNI
> *


 i see you, Big 626 with them bumper checkers!


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Jan 25 2010, 12:32 AM~16401705
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNwaG45BPNI
> *



nice video man


----------



## 308 impala

nice two month bump man


----------



## LOWRIDING_805

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 24 2008, 07:33 PM~10497005
> *heres the pics i was talkin bout
> 
> the s10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bed wurk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switch wurk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up on front motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front setup to wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres the rear motors and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this helps
> *


WHO TRUCH THATS


----------



## LOWRIDING_805

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Jan 5 2010, 01:46 AM~16188446
> *woooooow nice setup
> *


NICE BRO WOULD YOU SELL IT


----------



## LOWRIDING_805

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 6 2008, 10:47 PM~12357401
> *HEY IF YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE NEEDS SUPPLIES LIKE MOTORS OR SWITCHES LET ME KNOW, BECAUSE THEY HAVE IT ALL AT MY LOCAL HOBBY STORE, send me a money order and I'll mail you back what you need. I'M TRYIN TO CONVINCE THEGUY TO KEEP CARRYING MODEL CARS AND HYDRO STUFF  :biggrin:  BUT HE NEEDS MORE BUSINESS  :uh: .
> 
> MOTORS
> HOPPING STRING
> DANCING KITS
> PUSH BUTTONS & SWITCHES
> GEARS TO HOLD THE STRING ONTO THE MOTOR
> 
> AND I MAKE U BARS
> 
> I SHOULD START PUTTING TOGETHER SETUPS TO SELL  :0  WOULD ANYBODY BE INTERESTED ? :cheesy:
> *


SEND ME A DANCING KIT AND I WILL PAY YOU FOR SURE I AM NOT A RIP OF I BUY MY STUFF FARE


----------



## DRUID

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 20 2009, 09:49 PM~15418840
> *I don't have my own thread so I'll post this in here its not finished yet I'm just testing it with 3 AAA batteries I plan on making this into an R/C when I'm done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I was trying the same thing on an big RC car, but never got back to that project.


----------



## LUXMAN

:wave: whats up druid? man Im lovin the new lowrider game.


----------



## 81cutty

my 77 monte carlo


----------



## dodgerblue62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: , A LUXMAN, CHECK YOUR P.Ms]


----------



## G-body_Hopper

does anybody have the switch wiring diagram from the old big kid enterprises kit? i think that one had fbss and individual corner or something.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

my next hydro project


----------



## lincolnswanga

i havent built a hopper since i was like 13 but fuck it im building one as we speak will post up pics once i finish it its a 53 bel air wish me luck homies


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@May 13 2010, 08:56 AM~17476595
> *i havent built a hopper since i was like 13 but fuck it im building one as we speak will post up pics once i finish it its a 53 bel air wish me luck homies
> *


there's no age requirement in the enjoyment of low riding! build that hopper.! 
and another and so on..good luck and half fun..we will be waitin for pics..


----------



## lincolnswanga

cool should have some pics by tomorrow night i just have to find a way to make the fishing line hook up to the motor :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga

alright having a problem with a hopper im building i have everything in place but when i go to hop it the string doesnt wrap around the shaft of the motor (no ****) 
do i need more power or what the motor is the one from radio shack ?


----------



## lincolnswanga

any body all the car does is move up basically the motor pulls the string the car raises up level and thats it no hopping ??????????????? help me out homies


----------



## INTHABLOOD

add weight to the front


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@May 13 2010, 11:08 AM~17477817
> *cool should have some pics by tomorrow night i just have to find a way to make the fishing line hook up to the motor  :biggrin:
> *


 hey man. I notice how a person can ask a question, and it can go unanswerd
for a long time (if it ever gets answered at all?) I get on this site morning noon and night.. so if you have a problem. with a lifted car..just keep coming hear>if 
somebody more qualified does not help you, then i will do what i can to help..
first off.. you say the line wont wrap around the motor? 
okay two things.. maybe a little more voltage would power that motor better?
if not voltage? maybe the amperage? same theory,, more juice to make the motor turn.
okay that was the first process of elimination.. now for second....
the motor itself.. I am not sure a radio shack motor is what you want? maybe it just 
is not right for the application.? you should check the hobby shops.. or all the on line connections right hear.. i like 130's or I think there called 160's for over all lay and play.. and then guys used the johnsons for more active competitive type hoppers..
i cant get anything to work well enough to call myself building a competition hopper..
then there are motors called jacksons.. I think they are johnson replacements..
then there are baby jacksons.. i have four of them.. but I have not used them in anything yet.. If you have an electrical supply in your town? a place that just sells gadgets. and wire and power converters.. rca plugs ect.. chance's are they sell all kind of motors for various projects... Okay hope it helps.. hydro..


----------



## Hydrohype

It is common knowledge that, one of the most user friendly and universal frames
to use. when lifting a model is the 64 amt.(promo style) frame...
people use this frame to lift cady's trucks and chevys fords and buicks..
i am prepared to part with these frames.. for exchange of any chevy frame that is not A PROMO.. 58.59. 65.67. ect.. frame for frame trade.. but i need the upper and lower a-arms and the rear axle as well.. 
(yo newbie's) I got the frames you need if you want to go this hoppin shit?
just ask somebody.. ? Tell em Hydro said so>


----------



## lincolnswanga

alright thanks for the help im gonna keep messing with it till this fucker hops lol i got a bigger motor and more battery power but still it just levels the car out and thats it no hopping so im stumped on what to do now


----------



## tanksanatra

I actully went thru all 37 pages!!!! This is a great post for the rookies it has a lot of great info. I wish I would have had something like this when I first started. I would have saved a lot of time, money, and dissappointment that's fasure lol I'll try and post some pix and vids of my recent builds asap


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by tanksanatra_@Jun 23 2010, 05:29 AM~17864002
> *I actully went thru all 37 pages!!!! This is a great post for the rookies it has a lot of great info. I wish I would have had something like this when I first started. I would have saved a lot of time, money, and dissappointment that's fasure lol I'll try and post some pix and vids of my recent builds asap
> *


tick tock ..tick tock.... :wow: tick ..tock...


----------



## dig_derange

Brings back memories! I remember back in like 95, I had ordered a kit from Big Kids Enterprises. Never had a dremel before or done any soldering. Shit was rough, but I made it happen!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jun 30 2010, 11:36 AM~17927140
> *Brings back memories!  I remember back in like 95, I had ordered a kit from Big Kids Enterprises.  Never had a dremel before or done any soldering.  Shit was rough, but I made it happen!
> *


 picture police,, says do be shy!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 30 2010, 03:30 PM~17928405
> *picture police,, says do be shy!
> *


LOL. ain't shy homie.. just don't have it anymore. disappeared in a move. I'll look & see if I have any actual pictures I can scan tho


----------



## LUXMAN

ATTENTION ALL WHO NEED HOPPING SUPPLIES GO TO HOPPINHYDROS.COM THEY HAVE THE POWERFUL JOHNSON MOTORS I USE AND SUM REALLY GOOD STRING THAT WILL HOLD UP. THEY ALSO HAVE THE LITTLE GEARS THAT HOLD THE STRING ON TO THE TIP OF THE MOTOR ( DONT FORGET A DROP OF CRAZYGLUE)


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 18 2010, 04:26 PM~18076478
> *ATTENTION ALL WHO NEED HOPPING SUPPLIES  GO TO HOPPINHYDROS.COM THEY HAVE THE POWERFUL JOHNSON MOTORS I USE AND SUM REALLY GOOD STRING THAT WILL HOLD UP. THEY ALSO HAVE THE LITTLE GEARS THAT HOLD THE STRING ON TO THE TIP OF THE MOTOR ( DONT FORGET A DROP OF CRAZYGLUE)
> *


 me needs..








Matrix get away car!


----------



## LUXMAN

DIGGIN THRU THE PHOTOBUCKET ARCHIVES


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 THELOWRIDERGAME.COM


----------



## LUXMAN




----------



## LUXMAN

YES LADIES & GENTLEMEN THAT 61 IMPALA IS DIECAST


----------



## LUXMAN

:tears: Damn I miss my wagon . . . . :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN

heres the wiring diagram folks :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 18 2010, 05:46 PM~18076885
> *heres the wiring diagram folks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



homie im gona do this! when i get a car with the right chassis, im gettin down on a hopper!  :420: :420:


----------



## low4oshow

damn, throwback shyt homie!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 18 2010, 05:20 PM~18076750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great scenes Lux.. I been sittin on my ass all day with the diecast infront of me..
the only cuttin I done was interior bed.. I want to see that duce, and yea the yellow wagon was truly the business.. man i cant believe that 61 just glide's like that?
but I would'nt let you be flippin no diecast on the trunk of my car? :biggrin: 
eh the cartoon black trey had some weight in it. but it just could not get that bumper?
she need to gas hop!


----------



## LUXMAN

well glad to see folks motivated, I know i am to get back on the bench. I'll be back in L.A. next week and finally bringing my collection and equpment back wit me, for those who wanted to d otrades and purchases get back wit me and follow up - ITS ON!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 20 2010, 09:00 PM~18098050
> *well glad to see folks motivated, I know i am to get back on the bench. I'll be back in L.A. next week and finally bringing my collection and equpment back wit me, for those who wanted to d otrades and purchases get back wit me and follow up - ITS ON!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


fasten your seat belts... says the flight attendant. the Captain would like to thank you
for choosing Luxman airline's please enjoy the flight...


----------



## Hydrohype

so little time.. so much to Hoe!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 2 2008, 11:32 PM~10322964
> *THISIS HOW I PLACE THEM FOR A FRONT AND BACK SETUP....CRAZY GLUE IN PLACE FIRST, THEN HOT GLUE DOWN-NEATLY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY CAN BE PLACED SIDEWAYS FOR ONE SWITCH SETUPS OR IF YOU PUT ONE MOTOR IN THE FRONT FOR GOOD WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION. IT FITS RITE OWN IN THE TUB OF THE TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES ANOTHER SHOT OF HOW THE GUIDES KEEP THE U-BARS FROM MVING OFF COURSE OF GETTING STUCK....THE NEATER THE BETTER,TRY TO KEEP BOTH SIDES ALIGNED/SYMETRICAL...TAKE YUR TIME DONT CUT FINGERS OPEN PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey Lux i really need you help on this diecast? I have'nt got the 9 volt battery yet?
but I tried it with the 7 volt..and i dont see how the johnson can lift two motors and a diecast body? it will stay raised if I lift it by hand..? then hold the switch..but when I let the switch go. the car falls like lead..(nose seams to work so far)but I got line issues.s I never had luck getting the string to stay on the motor shaft with those matel sleve's they always pop off on me? so the guys take a dremel and put a groove in the shaft? so the little allen nut will catch and lock? well I have to see the groove..and how do you grind such a grove in the shaft with out damageng the johnson..I need an unbreakable line..and a sure fire way to keep the line on the shaft, for selling purpose's i might just scratch the back motor? make the ass two position adjustable, (locked up and laid) and just run one johnson for the front!


----------



## low4oshow

you have to do a knot trick to get tha ass to stay up homie .... instead of using tha string on tha shaft of tha motor put it tha opposite way and have tha string coming from tha outside of tha shaft! so this way when tha motor twist it will make tha string knot up n witch will keep it locked up.... hope i helped a little... uffin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 2 2010, 08:41 PM~18212060
> *you have to do a knot trick to get tha ass to stay up homie .... instead of using tha string on tha shaft of tha motor put it tha opposite way and have tha string coming from tha outside of tha shaft! so this way when tha motor twist it will make tha string knot up n witch will keep it locked up.... hope i helped a little...  uffin:
> *




Sup foo! :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

wats good homie uffin:


----------



## jimbo

When you gon' bust out the 60? :wow: :wow: :wow:



Oh yeah edit:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 2 2010, 08:41 PM~18212060
> *you have to do a knot trick to get tha ass to stay up homie .... instead of using tha string on tha shaft of tha motor put it tha opposite way and have tha string coming from tha outside of tha shaft! so this way when tha motor twist it will make tha string knot up n witch will keep it locked up.... hope i helped a little...  uffin:
> *


I cant believe I understand what your saying without pictures? but I do understand>
what a concept..Okay my thought is? torque is torque..If it only has enough torque 
one the shaft one way...How does the motor generate more pull when its the same motor with the same power.? explanation..? the ass will not go from laid to locked up
on its own.. (not once its locked it wont stay up) tomorrow I will have that other battery and just maybe the ass will raise.. ? wait i got 12 volts hear, from my 
1/1 solenoidtester i am going to string the back once more and just bump it with 
12 volt.s ? if I get no lift? I am for an experiment I am going to ad another motor to the back. and see if two will get the bootty up? thanks Low.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 2 2010, 09:36 PM~18212742
> *I cant believe I understand what your saying without pictures? but I do understand>
> what a concept..Okay my thought is? torque is torque..If it only has enough torque
> one the shaft one way...How does the motor generate more pull when its the same motor with the same power.?  explanation..? the ass will not go from laid to locked up
> on its own.. (not once its locked it wont stay up) tomorrow I will have that other battery and just maybe the ass will raise.. ? wait i got 12 volts hear, from my
> 1/1 solenoidtester i am going to string the back once more and just bump it with
> 12 volt.s ? if I get no lift? I am for an experiment I am going to ad another motor to the back. and see if two will get the bootty up? thanks Low.
> *


The WAY the motor lifts your model makes a BIG difference. I use the knot tech for so many years and it will make a small light motor lift a shitload of weight because it works like a corckscrew/ worm gear. The extra is that your model stays locked until you hit the switch again.
I will check if I have a small bit of the DVD I'm working on to explain.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 2 2010, 10:23 PM~18213247
> *The WAY the motor lifts your model makes a BIG difference. I use the knot tech for so many years and it will make a small light motor lift a shitload of weight because it works like a corckscrew/ worm gear. The extra is that your model stays locked until you hit the switch again.
> I will check if I have a small bit of the DVD I'm working on to explain.
> *


Okay I am amazed..thanks both of you guys..will try it tonight or tomorrow.. 
I just can see it..I guess > one way? the motor is actually pulling the line. which is the need for torque..and the other way the motor is winding the line, causing the knot to pull instead? my hats off to yall..... now i already rap 20 test spider wire to where its 8 to 16 strands. to form one line...would that inter fear with the knotting? maybe help?


----------



## jevries

Buy waxed dental floss and use 4 to 8 strands with those Johnson motors otherwise it will wear out fast. The wax makes the line grippy keepin'your model locked. Floss is superstrong and will last for quite some time.
A regular 130 motor with 4 strands of dental floss will easilly lift a diecast car on 6V.  

Forgot to mention: The weak spot is usualy at the collar. Those metal collars have a little allen head bolt and that can cut the line faster. Maybe with the 8 strand this will not be an issue.


The way of the Knot video


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 3 2010, 12:44 AM~18214108
> *Buy waxed dental floss and use 4 to 8 strands with those Johnson motors otherwise it will wear out fast. The wax makes the line grippy keepin'your model locked. Floss is superstrong and will last for quite some time.
> A regular 130 motor with 4 strands of dental floss will easilly lift a diecast car on 6V.
> 
> Forgot to mention: The weak spot is usualy at the collar. Those metal collars have a little allen head bolt and that can cut the line faster. Maybe with the 8 strand this will not be an issue.
> The way of the Knot video
> 
> 
> *


I remember this video.. but i did not catch the knott thing the first 100 times i watched
it..I never had issues with the back until my first diecast.. I tried the outer knott
just a little while I put the same strands that had popped off at the color,
on the plastic sprocket color.. and I hit it one time with the seven volts.. and the ass did not lock up, but it did jerk up quick before the color poped off on just the one hit.
So I seen for myself.. the ass would not have moved at all the other way! all I can 
say is damm..... But jay? I use to love 130 motors, for lay and play and the back 
of hoppers.. But you are saying it can get up a diecast with dental floss? and 6 volt's..? I should believe you,, Your the king! but your Majesty i respectfully 
say , you must show me.. are we talking thick as brick, heavy as a grenade 
diecast? like my wagon? then the johnson's should flip this thing.. and with the ass 
up I predicting and shooting for the front to do two inch's (yea i will be happy bringing two.. as long as the ass can lock and lay..) and I am still thinking one motor, untill i see for myself that I can make the knot tech work for me for more than one or two lick's... I think I will string one more time before I go bed..
hey if dont get the dental floss feel? is there a spider wire, nylon, or fish string you 
prefer? and I did see the collars on the side to side dancer.. I would prefer those to the metal ones.. I am going to try a little glue on the safe and collar this time..


----------



## Hydrohype

sorry about all the reading.. question.. would I have to change location of the Hole 
that is directly under the shaft and collar? It seams that moving that line to the outer 
collar the hole is no longer directly under it, and now it would be more drag? or is it so much power that drag there would not matter?


----------



## Hydrohype

okay, I put the collar back on.. same string..Little super T glue and some kicker.
i hit it with the 7 volts, and I'l be dammed if my ass did not lift straight up and stay 
up? i forgot about the nose, and laid the ass.. and hit it back up, then laid it. then the color popped off! then I was oh shit I should of hit the front..

Low40 My repect grows for your know how each day.. 
and jev..your the king! but I still want to see that 130 with dental floss..
listen can I do the knott for the front too? will it shorten frame life or anything..
And who first did the knott? was it buy accident? we have all staYED ON the switch before when we heard the collor pop, but some how stay connected and you just hit it untill its all the way off.. or when motor brakes loose inside the car.. and starts sort of spinning around causing the knott.. back in the lab tomorrow.. good night guys...


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 3 2010, 05:36 AM~18214324
> *okay, I put the collar back on.. same string..Little super T glue and some kicker.
> i hit it with the 7 volts, and I'l be dammed if my ass did not lift straight up and stay
> up? i forgot about the nose, and laid the ass.. and hit it back up, then laid it. then the color popped off!  then I was oh shit I should of hit the front..
> 
> Low40 My repect grows for your know how each day..
> and jev..your the king! but I still want to see that 130 with dental floss..
> listen can I do the knott for the front too? will it shorten frame life or anything..
> And who first did the knott?  was it buy accident? we have all staYED ON the switch before when we heard the collor pop, but some how stay connected and you just hit it untill its all the way off.. or when motor brakes loose inside the car.. and starts sort of spinning around causing the knott.. back in the lab tomorrow.. good night guys...
> *


no problem homie  

you can do it for the front too but, it will not have that super quick reaction to get it hopping.... it will just lift up and down, unless you had allot of power going to it it would probably get up a lil but tha thread wouldnt last ... :wow: 
i used tha knot on tha nose of this car... got up a lil though....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 3 2010, 01:42 AM~18214231
> *I remember this video.. but i did not catch the knott thing the first 100 times i watched
> it..I never had issues with the back until my first diecast.. I tried the outer knott
> just a little while I put the same strands that had popped off at the color,
> on the plastic sprocket color.. and I hit it one time with the seven volts.. and the ass did not lock up, but it did jerk up quick before the color poped off on just the one hit.
> So I seen for myself.. the ass would not have moved at all the other way!  all I can
> say is damm..... But jay? I use to love 130 motors, for lay and play and the back
> of hoppers..  But you are saying it can get up a diecast with dental floss? and 6 volt's..?  I should believe you,, Your the king! but your Majesty  i respectfully
> say , you must show me..  are we talking thick as brick, heavy as a grenade
> diecast? like my wagon? then the johnson's should flip this thing.. and with the ass
> up I predicting and shooting for the front to do two inch's (yea i will be happy bringing two.. as long as the ass can lock and lay..) and I am still thinking one motor,  untill i see for myself that I can make the knot tech work for me for more than one or two lick's... I think I will string one more time before I go bed..
> hey if dont get the dental floss feel? is there a spider wire, nylon, or fish string you
> prefer? and I did see the collars on the side to side dancer.. I would prefer those to the metal ones.. I am going to try a little glue on the safe and collar this time..
> *


If we are talking 1/24 diecast that I'll stick my hand in open fire sayin'yes it will def lift the rear. The floss is half the trick since it is so thin but yet superstrong. Using thicker lines will give you shitty results because it takes much more effort for the motor to create the knots.
I think you def need to use the metal collars because the plastic or nylon ones will not hold. I sanded the motors shaft using a needle file so that it gets enough grip for the collar to stay on the shaft.

J.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 3 2010, 02:36 AM~18214324
> *okay, I put the collar back on.. same string..Little super T glue and some kicker.
> i hit it with the 7 volts, and I'l be dammed if my ass did not lift straight up and stay
> up? i forgot about the nose, and laid the ass.. and hit it back up, then laid it. then the color popped off!   then I was oh shit I should of hit the front..
> 
> Low40 My repect grows for your know how each day..
> and jev..your the king! but I still want to see that 130 with dental floss..
> listen can I do the knott for the front too? will it shorten frame life or anything..
> And who first did the knott?  was it buy accident? we have all staYED ON the switch before when we heard the collor pop, but some how stay connected and you just hit it untill its all the way off.. or when motor brakes loose inside the car.. and starts sort of spinning around causing the knott.. back in the lab tomorrow.. good night guys...
> *


Knot tech was used on beddancers before I started to use it for the rest of the hydraulic action.
The model lows in my DVD feature two motors controling the front one for hopping and one using the knot tech for three wheel lock up.   

You def need the metal collars on diecast cars a plastic sleeve will do the job as well probably instead of the thin collar. make sure to grind the motors shaft a bit!!


----------



## [email protected]

some imformative shit in here for sure!


some heavy hitters shareing some knowlage :biggrin: 


i have got to do one sometime soon :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2010, 05:26 AM~18214598
> *some imformative shit in here for sure!
> some heavy hitters shareing some knowlage :biggrin:
> i have got to do one sometime soon :cheesy:
> *


GOOD MORNING DROPPED! YEA THE TWO HOMIES HAVE ME BACK IN CLASS IN A REAL WAY! iM LUCKY I GET THEM TO GIVE ME NOTES..


----------



## jevries

Here's some never released material from my How To DVD Lock&Hop:


----------



## low4oshow

thats how i run mine with the servos! but i dont use tha knot tho... servo just pulls it..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 3 2010, 11:09 AM~18216605
> *Here's some never released material from my How To DVD Lock&Hop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you guys never stop amazing me..  Jay is lock and hop on the market?
when it is i will totally pay for how too CD.. just put me on the list..
I just got home, while out i picked up some 65 test spider wire.. I did not get the 9 volt.. yet.. I think the seven will give me what I want..(Now)..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 3 2010, 11:09 AM~18216605
> *Here's some never released material from my How To DVD Lock&Hop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Jevries? i bet this car glide's with ease.. looking at the weight in the ass?
A person would think you been hanging around the different hopping pits in Cali?


----------



## hocknberry

i havent built a hopper forever! im so lost right now lookin at this servo and knot stuff, but i love it!! imma have to be a magazine mechanic here and read up a lil and try it out!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 3 2010, 06:46 PM~18220503
> *Hey Jevries? i bet this car glide's with ease.. looking at the weight in the ass?
> A person would think you been hanging around the different hopping pits in Cali?
> *


It works like a charm. I use 4.8V on this model but 6V is ok as well. It's very important that the lines run without friction touching the frame only once.
The weight gives an authentic hop and makes it fall into 3 wheel with ease.

If these small HO motors with that amount of weight in the trunk can make the rear pop up than I'm a 100% sure the 130's make a diecast lift the rear as well using 6V.

Waxed dental floss is key using the knot tech.   

With servo's there's no need for using lines anymore. Everything can be hooked up directly tot the rear axle.


----------



## Esoteric

i just got me a nice sottering iron so i might make a brass chassie


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 4 2010, 12:02 AM~18223817
> *i just got me a nice sottering iron so i might make a brass chassie
> *


look at my motors? I soldier like shit.. Eso your gonna have to do a video on connecting the brass together.. If i knew how to connect one piece of brass to another
with a tight firm bond? I would fab all kind of stuff... 
well tonight was a bust.. I rented a movie with a friend.. and the diecast I sat infront of a camera? and it worked worse than it did last night..all my collors did was pop off
and the motor for the front. snapped loose from the frame.. so the car sat still the whole time... so I put a beating on the 69 rivi, and spanked on the 58 Nomad for a minute... and I got it on film so I will post that later this morning! Im really liking the whole dont lift the back idea. more and more.. its starting to make me not want to play! No offence.. but one more try..? If its not a problem free up and down?
my motto will be (knott snott) How not to waste time fucking with a knott!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 4 2010, 02:32 AM~18224339
> *look at my motors? I soldier like shit.. Eso your gonna have to do a video on connecting the brass together.. If i knew how to connect one piece of brass to another
> with a tight firm bond? I would fab all kind of stuff...
> well tonight was a bust..   I rented a movie with a friend.. and the diecast I sat infront of a camera? and it worked worse than it did last night..all my collors did was pop off
> and the motor for the front. snapped loose from the frame.. so the car sat still the whole time...  so I put a beating on the 69 rivi, and spanked on the 58 Nomad for a minute... and I got it on film so I will post that later this morning!  Im really liking the whole dont lift the back idea. more and more.. its starting to make me not want to play!  No offence.. but one more try..? If its not a problem free up and down?
> my motto will be (knott snott) How not to waste time fucking with a knott!
> *


Markie...you need to build that shit clean from the start. I bet you didn't use floss, didn't sand the motors shaft, the lines don't run smooth enough, didn't glue the motors by cleaning the chassis and using hotglue. Patience my friend is a virtue. Let's start from scratch!  

Here's a short clip from Lock&Hop. 
The first and last shot shows the model with "stock" trailing arms. The second shot features the extra long trailing arms which makes it hop better.
Lock & Hop Sample


----------



## EVIL C

:0 That caddy moved smooth like a real car :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 4 2010, 04:57 AM~18224517
> *:0  That caddy moved smooth like a real car  :cheesy:
> *


Thanx bro!

Works on 4.8V!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

jevries your monster!! that caddy works awesome. doesnt work like a model more like a 1:1. i wish i can build one, like this one day


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 03:09 AM~18224394
> *Markie...you need to build that shit clean from the start. I bet you didn't use floss, didn't sand the motors shaft, the lines don't run smooth enough, didn't glue the motors by cleaning the chassis and using hotglue. Patience my friend is a virtue. Let's start from scratch!
> 
> Here's a short clip from Lock&Hop.
> The first and last shot shows the model with "stock" trailing arms. The second shot features the extra long trailing arms which makes it hop better.
> Lock & Hop Sample
> *


No I did not use dental floss.. I used 65 spider wire..two nights AGO when the ass did lock up once..before the color popped off I was used 20 spider with PLASTIC COLLAR DOUBLED TWICE... no I did not sand the motor shaft..I would love a video on shaft prep alone.. because one of my biggest 
problems is the fuckin collar popping off all the time..shoW me how its done.. I took the shaft..held the tip with vise grips..and then ran the dremmel across the side of the shaft.. making like a grove or tooth in the shaft.. for the alen to bite in to.. I thought that was the method?. I am ready to smother the hole shaft and collar in JB weld..
and let the thing sit for a day.. it may not work tomorrow? but that fucken collor
wont be popping off... and no I dont hot glue motors..but i do clean the chassis..
but i did want the motors to be some what removable because I am not sure
what is going to place where on a permanent basis..like i said? the idea of one motor hopper is starting to sound very rational to the Hydrohype.. I have not tossed a model out the window yet.. but one or two more failures on this? I can see me running it over with my daily driver! the cadi was nice Jay... i love the sound of he back.. I LOVE THE HOLE BACK SET UP PERIOD.. I AM GOING TO RESTRING THIS BRICK OF A CAR..THIS TIME I WILL DOUBLE SOME DENTAL FLOSS LINE FOR THE BACK.. AND I WILL HIT IT AGAIN AND WATCH THE COLLAR POP OFF.. DO YOU THINK YOU CAN DESIGN SOME KIND OF TIGHTING COLLAR MORE AFFECTIVE
AND APPLICABLE THAN THE METAL ONE WITH THE ALLEN?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 4 2010, 08:49 AM~18225655
> *No I did not use dental floss.. I used 65 spider wire..two nights AGO when the ass did lock up once..before the color popped off I was used 20 spider with PLASTIC COLLAR DOUBLED TWICE... no I did not sand the motor shaft..I would love a video on shaft prep alone.. because one of my biggest
> problems is the fuckin collar popping off all the time..shoW me how its done.. I took the shaft..held the tip with vise grips..and then ran the dremmel across the side of the shaft.. making like a grove or tooth in the shaft.. for the alen to bite in to.. I thought that was the method?. I am ready to smother the hole shaft and collar in JB weld..
> and let the thing sit for a day..  it may not work tomorrow? but that fucken collor
> wont be popping off... and no I dont hot glue motors..but i do clean the chassis..
> but i did want the motors to be some what removable because I am not sure
> what is going to place where on a permanent basis..like i said? the idea of one motor hopper is starting to sound very rational to the Hydrohype.. I have not tossed a model out the window yet.. but one or two more failures on this? I can see me running it over with my daily driver! the cadi was nice Jay... i love the sound of he back.. I LOVE THE HOLE BACK SET UP PERIOD.. I AM GOING TO RESTRING THIS BRICK OF A CAR..THIS TIME I WILL DOUBLE SOME DENTAL FLOSS LINE FOR THE BACK.. AND I WILL HIT IT AGAIN AND WATCH THE COLLAR POP OFF.. DO YOU THINK YOU CAN DESIGN SOME KIND OF TIGHTING COLLAR MORE AFFECTIVE
> AND APPLICABLE THAN THE METAL ONE WITH THE ALLEN?
> *


Damn Markie even the metal collar pops off?
Let the motor run hold a needle file against the shaft until it's rough enough.
Here's a trick I used back in the days because I was as frustrated as you are right now.

I cut a piece of brass tubing, drilled a hole, sanded the tip of the motors shaft and soldered this piece of brass on the shaft. If you can't solder you can try superglue.
This worked like a charm for me. This collar never came off and there was no extra wear as well. I stopped using it because it was more difficult to tie the knot to the U-bar because the loop sits on the motors shaft.
Here I made some pics of it:



















Lemme know if this works for you.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 09:40 AM~18226068
> *Damn Markie even the metal collar pops off?
> Let the motor run hold a needle file against the shaft until it's rough enough.
> Here's a trick I used back in the days because I was as frustrated as you are right now.
> 
> I cut a piece of brass tubing, drilled a hole, sanded the tip of the motors shaft and soldered this piece of brass on the shaft. If you can't solder you can try superglue.
> This worked like a charm for me. This collar never came off and there was no extra wear as well. I stopped using it because it was more difficult to tie the knot to the U-bar because the loop sits on the motors shaft.
> Here I made some pics of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know if this works for you.
> *


 i LIKE IT ALOT BETTER.. jUST LOOKING AT THAT, i AM THINKING..
(pOP off now sucker?) I am a troubled case..Now i totally dont get solder..
especially brass to brass or copper? I watched 1oo videos..and nothing..i got flux 
all that shit.. I had a trigger solder gun and now just a plug in wand type. and they heat the iteam that you want bonded.. do the flux then the solder on the hot items's
and in videos it works fine..but for me? for one, I can never get some metal 
(usually wires) hot enough for solder the soldier to react, with melting everything else around it? so then I cheat and put direct heat on the solder..and thats a no no!
when i got all these diecast last year, I though i would have to learn to make one of those brass or copper frames.. ? but i dont like those..but i thought it was needed to support the diecast.. if i knew how to soldier like you do? where metals have almost a welded bond? i would be a happy camper? and all collars would be
permant.. with some kind of threading system..!alot reading.. I appreciate you dealing with me until I get these training wheels off.. I owe this thread alot of videos and stills..


----------



## jevries

This is what I do soldering:

Use the flux on both parts, put some solder on the iron, I use a 45Watt iron or higher and the stiffest solder tin I can find and them simply hold it against the seam you want to weld. Leave it there untill you see the solder creep in all the areas and your done.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 09:40 AM~18226068
> *Damn Markie even the metal collar pops off?
> Let the motor run hold a needle file against the shaft until it's rough enough.
> Here's a trick I used back in the days because I was as frustrated as you are right now.
> 
> I cut a piece of brass tubing, drilled a hole, sanded the tip of the motors shaft and soldered this piece of brass on the shaft. If you can't solder you can try superglue.
> This worked like a charm for me. This collar never came off and there was no extra wear as well. I stopped using it because it was more difficult to tie the knot to the U-bar because the loop sits on the motors shaft.
> Here I made some pics of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know if this works for you.
> *


damm thats a good ass idea


----------



## Esoteric

this is what i got for soldering. it costs 100 bucks but its money well spent


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 4 2010, 11:02 AM~18226797
> *this is what i got for soldering. it costs 100 bucks but its money well spent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was gonna buy something like that at harbor frieght last year..
but there wherehouse was out of stock..Jevries I knew you make soldiering sound that easy.. trust ,,, for me its not! i restrung the diecast.. this morning,,I reground the shaft tighend the collar a little harder, then droped the t-glue on the end..the collars did not come off..and the motor stayed in place. but I guess the 65 lb test rapped twice was to much? drawing board /. I will now do the floss and this or= and thin out the lines......and see what happens .....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 4 2010, 11:02 AM~18226797
> *this is what i got for soldering. it costs 100 bucks but its money well spent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 cool Eso I might mail you my next shippment of motors, and havem you weld the permanent colars on them.. and ship them back to me...


----------



## Guest

:rant:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 4 2010, 01:36 PM~18228094
> *:rant:
> 
> 
> *


 oh my step dad got joke''s!  (what ever! ) pop you see me struggling hear in
BOOT FFFNNN CAMP! :uh: i REALLY AM GIVIN IT THE OLE ( get back on the horse)
treatment! but this ffffer keep bronckin and it weigh's a ton,,I actually think
i would like diecast more if i can get this paper weight to obey? 
Maybe i'l be lifting a nascar or a vert big body better! (okay now i am just being a brat) lol sorry B.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 4 2010, 05:17 PM~18228490
> *oh my step dad got joke''s!  (what ever! ) pop you see me struggling hear in
> BOOT FFFNNN CAMP!  :uh:  i REALLY AM GIVIN IT THE OLE ( get back on the horse)
> treatment! but this ffffer keep bronckin  and it weigh's a ton,,I actually think
> i would like diecast more if i can get this paper weight to obey?
> Maybe i'l be lifting a nascar or a vert big body better! (okay now i am just being a brat) lol sorry B.
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

I was being a bla bla bla brat.. GENTLEMAN! APROXX.. 5 MINUTES AGO..
WE HAD LIFT OFF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND IT WAS IN FRONT OF 
A CAMERA.. Okay before i except (DIE CAST MILE HIGH AWARD) 
I'D LIKE TO THANK MY FLIGHT COACH, AND MY THERAPIST.N DA DRIVER WHO ALWAYS MADE ME WHERE A HELMET ON HIS SCHOOL BUS..(UNTIL I WAS 20) 
KIDDING.. i'M ALL HELPLESS AND SHIT.. WHEN THINGS DONT WORK..
AINT THAT JUST LIKE A RIDER? WHEN IT DOES GO RIGHT? I THINK I AM THE SHIIIII? :biggrin: GO TO CHECK IN THE REAL WORLD.. PICTURES WHEN i GET BACK..


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 4 2010, 01:27 PM~18228019
> *cool Eso I might mail you my next shippment of motors, and havem you weld the permanent colars on them.. and ship them back to me...
> *


You need a heavier iron than that one. Those soldering stations are mainly for electronics andb stuff.   
Keep it up Marike!   

Thanks for making me realize once more why I don't like to work with die cast models. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 10:43 PM~18232889
> *You need a heavier iron than that one. Those soldering stations are mainly for electronics andb stuff.
> Keep it up Marike!
> 
> Thanks for making me realize once more why I don't like to work with die cast models. :biggrin:
> *


The weight seams to add a realism to it. but at the same time is a burden....,
Plastic i think is much more of a canvas for the builder/painter/purest.. I do see myself adding a few more diecast to my collection..(64's) and a chopped up 
Lincoln limo/town car or two..one poser and one lifted.. i like the front (boing) 
affect.. Its got its appeal.. If I move one or two? I can see many different color
themes and interiors.. as far as soldering? I have a feeling Eso can soldier up
a batters cage with that thing...
Thanks 100 times..jevries...no more bla bla bla.. tonight on this thread from me,
when i come back..? it will be wth a few seconds of my new flight video!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18233055
> *The weight seams to add a realism to it. but at the same time is a burden....,
> Plastic i think is much more of a canvas for the builder/painter/purest.. I do see myself adding a few more diecast to my collection..(64's) and a chopped up
> Lincoln limo/town car or two..one poser and one lifted..  i like the front (boing)
> affect.. Its got its appeal.. If I move one or two? I can see many different color
> themes and interiors.. as far as soldering? I have a feeling Eso can soldier up
> a batters cage with that thing...
> Thanks 100 times..jevries...no more bla bla bla.. tonight on this thread from me,
> when i come back..? it will be wth a few seconds of my new flight video!
> *


Diecast cars really need heavy duty servos in the back to work properly That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18233055
> *The weight seams to add a realism to it. but at the same time is a burden....,
> Plastic i think is much more of a canvas for the builder/painter/purest.. I do see myself adding a few more diecast to my collection..(64's) and a chopped up
> Lincoln limo/town car or two..one poser and one lifted..  i like the front (boing)
> affect.. Its got its appeal.. If I move one or two? I can see many different color
> themes and interiors.. as far as soldering? I have a feeling Eso can soldier up
> a batters cage with that thing...
> Thanks 100 times..jevries...no more bla bla bla.. tonight on this thread from me,
> when i come back..? it will be wth a few seconds of my new flight video!
> *


lol i didnt buy that for models lol. ive been wiring up a lot of bikes lately which is why i got it


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 5 2010, 11:44 AM~18235150
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 5 2010, 08:44 AM~18235150
> *
> *


There you have it!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 11:10 PM~18233103
> *Diecast cars really need heavy duty servos in the back to work properly That's what I'm thinking.
> *


(click first pic for vid) I ended up going with the spider wire, 65 x 2 and the metal collar 
I doubled the dental floss, and it snapped so fast that i didnt bother trying it again.
I did smooth out another hole, in an attempt to eliminate a contact point point 
between frame and knotted line! I tried the center the pull point for the back, but 
its heavy and you can see, the down shift sometimes wants to favor the drag of 
the johnson, making it almost 3 wheel because of the teeter! 
(yes teeter is a word) :biggrin: like the toy (teeter/ tooter) lol























































My coils are crude, and not pretty at all..but i really am glad I followed through with this hunch, that i got from the red diecast.. I loose some lay in the front. but for the most part, its adjustable acording to the size of spring you use!















[
SAY HELLO! TO THE (COUCH) AS IN DIE-CASTING COUCH! 
thanks again Jay, and Low 40.. you unlocked, a great weight issue for me with the knott! Jevrie's I have even seen a servo up close (yet) I ask the guys at the helicopter hobby shop about servo's..and then they show these tiny little things that 
only have the smallest amounts of traval? wire less is not that important to me..
but you already know how i feel about seeing trailing arms and drive shaft's ect..
I really am open to alternative ways to get the back to go up and down.. and finding some other motors.. I got a 9 volt battery and charger Like Luxman said.
but I have not even taken it out of the package yet..I have been using 7 volts on a low battery..


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

ima i havent do one in a long time! im about to get to work on 1


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

jevries i have a revelle 64 but idk were to start to put swiches on it, ive alwayed used cars that had the frame made to the floor never seperate like the 64 what should i do?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 5 2010, 01:27 PM~18237311
> *jevries i have a revelle 64 but idk were to start to put swiches on it, ive alwayed used cars that had the frame made to the floor never seperate like the 64 what should i do?
> *


It's harder work! but you can use the frame you got.. or you could swap it out with a 
amt 64 chevy frame and it will fit like a glove....and alot easier to cut it and make 
guides and mounts the way you want it.. (we sometimes call them promo frames)
there more realistic than your own styrene or a store bought lifted frame, in that you 
still have mufflers gas tank, ect.. I need revel style frames for other work i am doing.
and you need an amt promo style frame if you want juice? I am always willing to trade frame for frame while I have a supply! hit me up anytime..
Hydrohype!


----------



## Esoteric

what are the coils for


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

the frame i got i done already cut it like 30mins ago


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 5 2010, 03:31 PM~18238343
> *what are the coils for
> *


 give's the car a hopper look instead of a lay n play look. and more important
it give's the diecast something to land on, provide's a little softer (boyng)
and dribble instead of a heavy (thud) noise when it hits the ground..
the desire is to have the car land on coil before landing on tight string from the axle.
(so when you see the nose land..and stay flat before going back up)? thats me
missing a lick! :angry: just like i do in my real shit  lol...
with you solderer, you could make these front coils alot cleaner! i use JB weld like finger paint...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 5 2010, 03:53 PM~18238582
> *the frame i got i done already cut it like 30mins ago
> *


 Darn it!


----------



## Hydrohype

okay, did (Casting Couch) a little different. 
It hits the back bumper when I want it too..and it glide's strait down like a pro! :biggrin: still on 7volts..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 5 2010, 03:53 PM~18238582
> *the frame i got i done already cut it like 30mins ago
> *


 GOT pICTURES?


----------



## jevries

> (click first pic for vid) I ended up going with the spider wire, 65 x 2 and the metal collar
> I doubled the dental floss, and it snapped so fast that i didnt bother trying it again.
> I did smooth out another hole, in an attempt to eliminate a contact point point
> between frame and knotted line! I tried the center the pull point for the back, but
> its heavy and you can see, the down shift sometimes wants to favor the drag of
> the johnson, making it almost 3 wheel because of the teeter!
> (yes teeter is a word) :biggrin: like the toy (teeter/ tooter) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My coils are crude, and not pretty at all..but i really am glad I followed through with this hunch, that i got from the red diecast.. I loose some lay in the front. but for the most part, its adjustable acording to the size of spring you use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a pic of the underside/ chassis for me please. From the motor pic I can tell that's a pretty steep angle for the line to travel to the rear axle. Create a small wedge so that the motors shaft points more downward to elminate the angle as much as possible.
> The dental floss is very strong BUT it cuts easily when it touches any sharp edges like roughend plastic and the metal clip on the floss'container.
> You also need to install a brass round bar under the chassis for the line to run on to make sure it won't snap.
> 
> Servo's are the way to go when you make them go 360 degrees.


----------



## Hydrohype

I see what your saying about the angle..the knot for the rear has to make more of 
an L shape as apposed to a strait line.. I did smooth out that hole for the back..
I will get some chassis pictures up .. the servo thing will always be a mystery for me until I see it.







sorry about the delay Jay.. On the lower right.. is the ring where the line use to go..
it worked from there. but i figure it would be better the way it is now with less drag.
sorry about the darkness, but yea you can see the way the knott line is pulling on 
the collar..


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1L9v08VL-o 

Bailing through the hood with strips!


----------



## Esoteric

starting my first hopper in 10 years

just something for fun


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 13 2010, 10:26 PM~18306169
> *starting my first hopper in 10 years
> 
> just something for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whoooo shit.. thats going to be dangerous, and fun to watch and see..


----------



## Esoteric

im think im doing it right but i forgot how to do collars the ones i got wont fit


----------



## PINK86REGAL

all of u use the big johnsons?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

idont.. i neva used them.. were can i get some?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 15 2010, 03:06 PM~18315085
> *idont.. i neva used them.. were can i get some?
> *


hoppinhydros.com on my diecast, I thought I needed johnsons...and only johnsons..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 15 2010, 02:11 PM~18314744
> *im think im doing it right but i forgot how to do collars the ones i got wont fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 the guides have to match the the axle..it looks right so far...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2008, 03:57 PM~11141812
> *MODEL CAR HOPPING IS DEAD!!!!!   :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


^^ g-body low low
(thats true last time i saw a hopper i was like 8 so its like 8 years ago!!!)
hmmmm?


----------



## Hydrohype

He knew he use to build table gladiators :0 !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 15 2010, 02:11 PM~18314744
> *im think im doing it right but i forgot how to do collars the ones i got wont fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Forget about the rivet and run the line directly over a rod under the shaft.


----------



## Mexicali

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 10:45 PM~15794841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The u-bar is the square shaped axle we use instead of the old straight
> rod style axle...(you notice because of it's upside down u shape. it alow's the tire to be pushed down further away from the frame and body.. wich give's it more lift!
> *



nice caddy


----------



## Hydrohype

I want to do another video with this car.. Its best moments I dont catch on camera.
But this car is something i am proud of... I wont be done with lifting models any time soon.... especially wagons..... i want to a 63 wagon.. now..but i got to get back to working on trailing arms and driveshaft's ect... i want to lift a a black 78 cadi...
and my blue 68 impala...and the impala has to have under careage like the 61 had.
but it should work better and lay harder!


----------



## jevries

I'm working on a airide system and if that one works I turn it into a hydraulic system since the micro pump can handle fluid. I tried 15 psi and it lifts a diecast with ease.


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 05:04 PM~18315066
> *all of u use the big johnsons?
> *


if you have the room for johnsons use them i have a caprice hopper with 2 johnsons up front and monster lock up rear back bumpers with 4 D batts too :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2010, 01:06 PM~18633269
> *I'm working on a airide system and if that one works I turn it into a hydraulic system since the micro pump can handle fluid. I tried 15 psi and it lifts a diecast with ease.
> *


sounds real cool... (but not cheap) what ever it is ? I want to know about it..
you know me? I really dont need wireless... but i would love to stumble on to 
something different for the back(even though this is working) i want more control 
over the back. (like put teeth on the slide of the u-bar,, and then have a slower moving motor that turns one direction for lift..and visa versa..no string no line
just a slow torque gear!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Sep 22 2010, 08:56 PM~18637825
> *if you have the room for johnsons use them i have a caprice hopper with 2 johnsons up front and monster lock up rear back bumpers with 4 D batts  too  :biggrin:
> *


 i love the sound of that.. hook us up with some pictures!


----------



## chato83

go to my topic i just made ill get u a pic of the inside tomorrow so you can see it


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2010, 10:07 PM~18638764
> *sounds real cool... (but not cheap) what ever it is ? I want to know about it..
> you know me? I really dont need wireless... but i would love to stumble on to
> something different for the back(even though this is working) i want more control
> over the back. (like put teeth on the slide of the u-bar,, and then have a slower moving motor that turns one direction for lift..and visa versa..no string no line
> just a slow torque gear!
> *


Basicaly it's a miniaturized version of Lego's pneumatics. The pump motor comes from a blood pressure wrist band but I need to check if that one works as good as the slightly bigger pump I have over here. The main problem I have right now are the valves. It's hard to find micro solenoid valves for a good price. I think I have to design my own using the Legos valves.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2010, 10:34 PM~18639006
> *Basicaly it's a miniaturized version of Lego's pneumatics. The pump motor comes from a blood pressure wrist band but I need to check if that one works as good as the slightly bigger pump I have over here. The main problem I have right now are the valves. It's hard to find micro solenoid valves for a good price. I think I have to design my own using the Legos valves.
> *


when i was a kid..I use to put little balloon's on top of each axle, connected to 
little tube's that I had to blow on with my mouth.. i had no way of trapping the air so the car would stay up..... I spent most of 09 looking at tonka products they have all kind of retracting shit,,but nothing in a scale that i can use yet,, they got real cylinders 
and everything.. but mostly to long...but its gonna happen jay! there gonna make
some kind of tractor with just the right strokes.. dumps springs everything. one of these days...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2010, 12:19 AM~18639710
> *when i was a kid..I use to put little balloon's on top of each axle, connected to
> little tube's that I had to blow on with my mouth.. i had no way of trapping the air so the car would stay up..... I spent most of 09 looking at tonka products they have all kind of retracting shit,,but nothing in a scale that i can use yet,, they got real cylinders
> and everything.. but mostly to long...but its gonna happen jay! there gonna make
> some kind of tractor with just the right strokes.. dumps springs everything. one of these days...
> *


I'll beat them! :biggrin: :biggrin: Cylinders you can make yourself using tubing and supersmall rubber O rings. You can also use rubber bellows I found some sitting on a ballpoint...I just need a supersmall needle valve.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2010, 12:29 AM~18639749
> *I'll beat them!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Cylinders you can make yourself using tubing and supersmall rubber O rings. You can also use rubber bellows I found some sitting on a ballpoint...I just need a supersmall needle valve.
> *


 BACK TO THE M.I.T stuff..lol :biggrin: hey you know i want in on the towncars too?
I got one of those limo's and i am having a hard time getting use to its's small scale!


----------



## Mexicali

nice to see all still with this i see so much info keep it up guys


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 6 2010, 01:45 AM~18242917
> *I see what your saying about the angle..the knot for the rear has to make more of
> an L shape as apposed to a strait line.. I did smooth out that hole for the back..
> I will get some chassis pictures up .. the servo thing will always be a mystery for me until I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the delay Jay.. On the lower right.. is the ring where the line use to go..
> it worked from there. but i figure it would be better the way it is now with less drag.
> sorry about the darkness, but yea you can see the way the knott line is pulling on
> the collar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: i luv this shyt


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 5 2010, 10:24 PM~18242079
> *
> *


 :0 i see im not the only sade fan around here


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 22 2010, 07:10 PM~18884119
> *:biggrin: i luv this shyt
> *


the Hop pit aint the same without the Lux around!


----------



## jevries

I've taken the blood pressure aparatus apart and tested the micro pump...more than sufficient to lift a diecast model. Need to find a nice size tank and think of a micro valve to opreate the system.  

Sade is good music.


----------



## LUXMAN

i think i'll take the johnsons out of the blu duece and put em in this primered LS monte . . .


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 23 2010, 09:47 AM~18887719
> *  i think i'll take the johnsons out of the blu duece and put em in this primered LS monte . .  .
> *


I've taken the blood pressure aparatus apart and tested the micro pump...more than sufficient to lift a diecast model. Need to find a nice size tank and think of a micro valve to opreate the system. 

Sade is good music. 

--------------------
JEVRIES.com designs for all kinds
pictures you guys....


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 fresh out of "VINTAGE CUSTOMS" fab shop !!!!!! -1980 monte carlo


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 28 2010, 02:31 PM~19183254
> *:0 fresh out of "VINTAGE CUSTOMS" fab shop !!!!!! -1980 monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love it big Lux! that looks sweet.. I can see it banging all ready... I know you got all the daddy duties now! but its good to see you back at the table! I like those 
rims with the big 2 way knock off's too!


----------



## LUXMAN

"COPPER CARLO"



















FOR SALE CHRISTMAS SPECIAL $100 SHIPPED WITH SWITCHBOX!!!
-1 JOHNSON TO THE FRONT :0


----------



## Mexicali

nice deal lux


----------



## hocknberry

jevries...anything new on the air ride/hydro set up yet?! :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 30 2010, 09:25 PM~19205950
> *jevries...anything new on the air ride/hydro set up yet?! :0
> *


Nope, still in the middle of a giant mess need to get our new house fixed before christmas.
I have tested the micro pump and it has great strength. I'm convinced it will work with a small airtank and bags. The valves are quite tricky because they need to be very small to fit.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 30 2010, 03:03 PM~19202410
> *nice deal lux
> *


yea hope sumbody gets it soon :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

TTT for the Newbies....


----------



## squeeze

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2011, 06:20 PM~19935526
> *TTT for the Newbies....
> *


lol thanx alot man! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by squeeze_@Feb 22 2011, 05:28 PM~19935621
> *lol thanx alot man!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 3 2010, 11:09 AM~18216605
> *Here's some never released material from my How To DVD Lock&Hop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey jev,

do you have pics of the underside of that chassis?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

what it do


----------



## LUXMAN

AHH HEM(CLEARS THROAT) I BELIEVE THIS IS WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:  





































JUST TO BAD I DIDNT GET MORE FOOTAGE OF IT BEFORE I HAD TO SHIP IT


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 28 2011, 08:19 PM~20205432
> *AHH HEM(CLEARS THROAT) I BELIEVE THIS IS WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST TO BAD I DIDNT GET MORE FOOTAGE OF IT BEFORE I HAD TO SHIP IT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life lilg1

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:18 AM~14615975
> *Well a few of my homies are having a local hopper buildoff  just 2 fuck around on....
> 
> last one is a 64 ht (mines) which is in the tub)
> purple 64 vert (my sons) i messed with the suspension and got it hitting real high
> 79lac im doin for my homeboi. ( it was a little bit of a bitch 2 fit an old linberg hopper body on a 90'd donk lac bottom and interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you tryna hopp mzslowbob on you tube


----------



## Mexicali

how you get the back like this 



dena4life lilg1 said:


> you tryna hopp mzslowbob on you tube


----------



## Mexicali

*hopper*

how you get the back like this 



dena4life lilg1 said:


> you tryna hopp mzslowbob on you tube


----------



## sureñosbluez

Mexicali said:


> how you get the back like this


whazz up MEXICALI :wave:


----------



## scrpnit

Sup LUX been a minute bro!I still got the green 64, the silver Caprice, Yellow wagon and the Caddi. I see ya been at it again.


----------



## mx6145

.... I had to put my dancer dwn for a few days nothing is going right at all


----------



## mx6145

Ok guys need some help redirecting or anything I wanna build a truck I know I saw the s10 and I wanna build something like that I ordered a bed spinner from hoppin hydros do u guys have any ideas.....?!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Smallz said:


> *MODEL CAR HOPPING IS DEAD!!!!!* :uh:


Let's Bring it BACK!!!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

tequila sunrise said:


> what color is that? that's the color i wanted my truck to be, but in't not exact. i'll live with it, but that is what i was aiming for. here's my truck.


What Kind of truck is this and where did u get the camper shell?


----------



## mx6145

I'm with ya mr.skams that truck looks like a older toyota tacoma..... maybe¿ ?


----------



## hocknberry

mx6145 said:


> I'm with ya mr.skams that truck looks like a older toyota tacoma..... maybe¿ ?


a tacoma was never made, thats just the regular toyota truck and the kit comes with the shell, its a japan kit from aoshima if im not mistakin?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> a tacoma was never made, thats just the regular toyota truck and the kit comes with the shell, its a japan kit from aoshima if im not mistakin?!


ts the aoshima and x2 on the taco deal


----------



## LUXMAN

MAN ITS BEEN WAY TOO LONG SINCE SUMBODY HIT BACK BUMPER AROUND HERE ! ! ! ! I was gone for a minute but now im back, and will have sumthing jumpin real soon. 

The Blue 62 is gone  but at least my daughter had fun tearing it up while I was at werk lol 
But I still got this Ls monte sittin I the box already cut, just cant decide ob a paint job >(
What you guys think?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I just been waiting on somebody to take off..... A got a LS coming out to all blue on the bumper






LUXMAN said:


> MAN ITS BEEN WAY TOO LONG SINCE SUMBODY HIT BACK BUMPER AROUND HERE ! ! ! ! I was gone for a minute but now im back, and will have sumthing jumpin real soon.
> 
> The Blue 62 is gone  but at least my daughter had fun tearing it up while I was at werk lol
> But I still got this Ls monte sittin I the box already cut, just cant decide ob a paint job >(
> What you guys think?


----------



## LUXMAN

Im surprised you didnt do a replica of that clean ass burgandy one from dena4life. Dats wusup tho mine wont be blue, thinkin bout puttin a sunroof in tho


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN IS BACK !!!!!! SANTA JUST DROPPED OFF AN EARLY CHRISTMAS PRESENT AND IM GONNA PUT IT TO GOOD USE . . . PICS COMING VERY SOON


----------



## LUXMAN




----------



## ridinlow63

:dunno: anyone interested in selling a hopper or dancer already complete. pm me with pics and price. paypal ready thanks


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Here u go bro it da homies thread


----------



## LUXMAN

Can sombody please post some of my youtube vids??? I cant figure out how to do it . . . But I want them in here . . .thanx,


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Any hoppers for sale at least front and back?


----------



## LUXMAN

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Any hoppers for sale at least front and back?


 I build em all day, just finished a 64 , on my way to the show wit it rite niw! I will post footage soon . Hit me up and let me know what kind of car you want and color scheme!


----------



## hocknberry

LUXMAN said:


> I build em all day, just finished a 64 , on my way to the show wit it rite niw! I will post footage soon . Hit me up and let me know what kind of car you want and color scheme!


car came out wicked LUX!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

Thanx man, what time were you there? I stepped out to grab sum food for bout an hour . . .


----------



## hocknberry

LUXMAN said:


> Thanx man, what time were you there? I stepped out to grab sum food for bout an hour . . .


ABOUT 3:30, RIGHT AROUNG JUDGING TIME! i looked liked a spectator with my camara, but i was there while they were judging............man those judges were some hatin ass shit talkers!! i had my 3 year old with me so i "trolled" around listining to what they were saying...i was like....WTF?! your bunk ass show has 8 cars 2 semi's and some planes and military stufff?!


----------



## LUXMAN

hocknberry said:


> ABOUT 3:30, RIGHT AROUNG JUDGING TIME! i looked liked a spectator with my camara, but i was there while they were judging............man those judges were some hatin ass shit talkers!! i had my 3 year old with me so i "trolled" around listining to what they were saying...i was like....WTF?! your bunk ass show has 8 cars 2 semi's and some planes and military stufff?!


 Lol yea it was pretty dry but i blew their minds wit my flaked out impala on switches ! Almost had to smack one dudes hand bcuz he tried to see if the sunroof actually moved lmfao.


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Can sombody please post some of my youtube vids??? I cant figure out how to do it . . . But I want them in here . . .thanx,


 SUMBODY PLEASE HELP.ME POST MY VIDS OR DO IT FOR ME ????? Lo l


----------



## ART2ROLL

here you go bro. pm me bro if u want me to put up any other one for you.


----------



## caprice on dz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Micro-3-7...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f0b7ad708

thinking of getting some of these for a project. one question though, how do I wire them to my switches being there are three wires?


----------



## LUXMAN

caprice on dz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Micro-3-7...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f0b7ad708
> 
> thinking of getting some of these for a project. one question though, how do I wire them to my switches being there are three wires?


Checkout Jevries.com I believe he has tutorials on servos or youtube . I havent messed wit servos yet but will soon


----------



## jevries

*Those will work but make sure not to put too much weight in the trunk otherwise you will strip the gears.
Nice thing with these servos is that you only have to remove the potmeter from the casing because the output gear has it's own nylon spindle and there's no tab that prevents them from going 360 degrees.
Just remove both the potmeter and pcb and hook the wires of your switch straight to the tiny motor. Don't use more than 4.8V!!*




caprice on dz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Micro-3-7...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f0b7ad708
> 
> thinking of getting some of these for a project. one question though, how do I wire them to my switches being there are three wires?


----------



## caprice on dz

jevries said:


> *Those will work but make sure not to put too much weight in the trunk otherwise you will strip the gears.
> Nice thing with these servos is that you only have to remove the potmeter from the casing because the output gear has it's own nylon spindle and there's no tab that prevents them from going 360 degrees.
> Just remove both the potmeter and pcb and hook the wires of your switch straight to the tiny motor. Don't use more than 4.8V!!*


cool, I'm not looking to hop but rather achieve clean movement kinda like your real deal. do you have any pics of these items your talking about? I have never seen one of these in person before


----------



## jevries

*I don't have any pics but I will try take some this week. With these servos it's really very easy to modify them.
On my Real Deal setup I don't use any strings but I must admit using strings is the easiest way to lift and lower your model and it works like a charm.
The strings will last for ages.

*


caprice on dz said:


> cool, I'm not looking to hop but rather achieve clean movement kinda like your real deal. do you have any pics of these items your talking about? I have never seen one of these in person before


----------



## LUXMAN

Thanx for the info J ! I plan to show and explain more of my setup also ,just gotta find time but my 2 daughters dont give any breaks lol!!!


----------



## jevries

*Here's how I hack and modify my micro servos:

Remove the back of the servo and remove the PCB and potmeter.
*









*Here you can see that this type of servo have their own nylon spindle. Other types of servos use
the brass spindle of the potmeter which makes modifying more difficult. This type of servo also
doesn't have a plastic tab molded on the output gear so it already spins 360 degrees.

*









*You can make the micro servo even smaller by removing the unwanted plastic.*










*Wire your DPTD momentary switch like you use to and hook it up to the wires of the servo motor.
The servo is now able to rotate in both directions. 3.6V makes the servo turn quite fast so 2.4V would 
probably be better.
I leave it to your imagination how and where to place the motors. With this size you have lot's of options.
Good luck and have fun with it!
*


----------



## Hydrohype

jevries said:


> *I don't have any pics but I will try take some this week. With these servos it's really very easy to modify them.
> On my Real Deal setup I don't use any strings but I must admit using strings is the easiest way to lift and lower your model and it works like a charm.
> The strings will last for ages.
> 
> *



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: cutting edge J.



ART2ROLL said:


> here you go bro. pm me bro if u want me to put up any other one for you.


 The Hydro say's this car is bad fuck..


----------



## ART2ROLL

jevries said:


> *Here's how I hack and modify my micro servos:
> 
> Remove the back of the servo and remove the PCB and potmeter.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here you can see that this type of servo have their own nylon spindle. Other types of servos use
> the brass spindle of the potmeter which makes modifying more difficult. This type of servo also
> doesn't have a plastic tab molded on the output gear so it already spins 360 degrees.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can make the micro servo even smaller by removing the unwanted plastic.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wire your DPTD momentary switch like you use to and hook it up to the wires of the servo motor.
> The servo is now able to rotate in both directions. 3.6V makes the servo turn quite fast so 2.4V would
> probably be better.
> I leave it to your imagination how and where to place the motors. With this size you have lot's of options.
> Good luck and have fun with it!
> *


:thumbsup::worship::ninja::h5:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wat kind of servo is that ? Thanks for da howto


----------



## jevries

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat kind of servo is that ? Thanks for da howto



http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__5458__Hobby_King_4_3g_5kg_10sec_Micro_Servo.html

*Dirt Cheap.*


----------



## LUXMAN

Sup hydrohype !!!
Sup J !!
Sup Art !!

Lets keep this goin ! Good info and cool vids.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Thanks jevries


----------



## hocknberry

jev....where do you get your *DPTD momentary switch's *_at then?!_


----------



## jevries

hocknberry said:


> jev....where do you get your *DPTD momentary switch's *_at then?!_


*DPTD momentary switches. Dirt Cheap.*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-Heavy-Duty-Momentary-ON-OFF-ON-SWITCH-B223-f-/120792696019?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item1c1fce44d3#ht_2543wt_1163
*Micro Servos
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/6x-3-7g-Mini-Micro-Servo-4-RC-Plane-Helicopter-Boat-Car-/270763045831?_trksid=p5197.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26itu%3DI%252BUA%26otn%3D12%26pmod%3D270775539464%252B140620004303%252B130586222414%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4088565333329690144#ht_2696wt_1396


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXMAN said:


> Sup hydrohype !!!
> Sup J !!
> Sup Art !!
> 
> Lets keep this goin ! Good info and cool vids.


 Hey Lux..


----------



## LUXMAN

This just in = might have to put the 64 up for sale ! LiL homies get first dibs , over $100 in parts alone any reasonable offers???


----------



## caprice on dz

still needs a little tweaking on the string length


----------



## jevries

Looks good!



caprice on dz said:


> still needs a little tweaking on the string length


----------



## LUXMAN

Dammit man I still cant figure out how to upload vids lol this sucks


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Yo lux any updates?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

T T T


----------



## LUXMAN

Grab your popcorn ,candy & sodas and watch a couple previews ,becuz the show starts soon folks!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

LUXMAN said:


> Grab your popcorn ,candy & sodas and watch a couple previews ,becuz the show starts soon folks!!!


:wow::drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXMAN said:


> Grab your popcorn ,candy & sodas and watch a couple previews ,becuz the show starts soon folks!!!


tick tock tick tock







Im still have yet to try the servo thing. i also like the price of the switch's J posted up. the one's i changed two with metal internals 
are kind of expensive on amazon













this is young Hogg's switch box. the switch on the left is the better replacement. simple deal, 4 prong reversible momentary


----------



## LUXMAN

Man I will never forget the day I hopped against hogg up at respect hydraulics. He had a white 68 Lac wit front and back(first time I had seen one let alone on switches) Needless to say he got me lol. Now my 64 on gold ones was swangin , but his lac was standing straight up repeatedly lol . He always had clean shit . . . Wonder if he still builds . . .hint hint hydro!


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXMAN said:


> Man I will never forget the day I hopped against hogg up at respect hydraulics. He had a white 68 Lac wit front and back(first time I had seen one let alone on switches) Needless to say he got me lol. Now my 64 on gold ones was swangin , but his lac was standing straight up repeatedly lol . He always had clean shit . . . Wonder if he still builds . . .hint hint hydro!


 oh yea. you know hogg's big mouth ass.. I got him back into models about 2 years ago.. now he's all over face book like he is king of the streets! i cant really get his ass to layitlow model forums.. I think that's because he cant bully anyone 
over hear.. he might be coming out today to get his switch box.. if he does I will snap some pics... some body built him some servo cars out of diecast and I am fuckin sprung on that sound.. i want to meet the guy who did them,, I think it might be that dude on youtube called Pueblopac? but Im just guessing.. Im buying mme some servo's in a few days...


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TTT


----------



## Met8to

Lol m.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=2540448090703&id=1838720442&set=o.198298683540408&__user=1838720442 the new King Of Street


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TTT


----------



## LUXMAN

Lol gotcha hoppinmadness . Gonna test hop the blue Regal tomorow and post a vid


----------



## LUXMAN

As promised heres some footage for all the hoppers out there


----------



## jevries

Looks good.



LUXMAN said:


> As promised heres some footage for all the hoppers out there


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXMAN said:


> As promised heres some footage for all the hoppers out there


cool Regal.. I like the interior detail too, i got 3 servo's in the mail today. took almost a month to come from hong kong.. i just emailed jevries a long list of questions because I still dont know what the hell im looking at. and i spent the after noon in the trunk of the 1/1 lac.. i cant take seeing so much dust and dirt in the garage and on the car any more.. spring cleaning is in affect before i loose my mind.. I found one of the supremes that my brother put on my my moms 72 chevelle back in 73. if i dont clean some of this shit out soon? my whole life and my house is going to look like this supreme. not to mention my lac is so dirty it's turning white. and the chrome is looking brown. 





















yea thats a 68 across the street. if it was a fast back? i would be asking my neighbor for it on the daily.


----------



## rasworld84

anybody no how the servos work tired of using string lol:banghead:


----------



## Dre1only

REGAL GOT HOPS HOMIE,SEEN YOUR VIDEOS ON YOUTUBE AWHILE AGO DIDN'T IT WAS YOU THO NICE BUILDS :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

Thanx homie , I do a Lil sumthin


----------



## LUXMAN

No ok here is a list of info off the top of my head for anybody wanting to get into the hoppin game. 

1. Hoppinhydros.com has the jondon motors for hopping(perfect) and dancer kits, bed dance kits,rims and HOPPING STRING which I very important bcuz it dosent break often. You can call them direct from the number.on the website and tell em Luxman/victor richardson sent you. 


2.


----------



## LUXMAN

Oops lol OK!

2. Spiderwire from walmart strong line good for hopping

3. Radioshack 6 prong dtdp switches( snaps back to the middle)

4. 7.2 volt ni-cd ( nickel cadium) remote control car battery 

5. Hot glue! Cheap and strong. But PLEASE USE NEATLY LMAO. 

MORE TO COME. IM GONNA GET THIS TOPIC BACK WHAT ITS SUPOSE TO BE and thats INFO ABOUT BUILDING HOPPERS. 

CLEAR VIDEO , I PROMISE LOL


----------



## LUXMAN

This is what I grew up to, and so when I say standing straight up this,what I mean . . .some of the best days of my life !


----------



## LUXMAN

That aint even a carshow , just a sunday afternoon lol every weekend it was like that. I used to ride the bus as a teenager and hop against whoever I ran into lol.


----------



## LUXMAN

Respect hydtaulics was paradise homie! Every car was a superclean hopper . . . .










Ogs in the game


----------



## hoppinmaddness

LUXMAN said:


> Respect hydtaulics was paradise homie! Every car was a superclean hopper . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ogs in the game


 
Dam wish this was still around


----------



## hoppinmaddness

I jst order some motors to make a dancer


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

this is your projects right ?


----------



## LUXMAN

Yup . Thanx dre. Ima give it a try


----------



## Dre1only

luxman regal


----------



## LUXMAN

Dre1only said:


> luxman regal


Nah bro that one not mine


----------



## LUXMAN

All my videos say VINTAGE CUSTOMS (shop name) . Or they are by chevyornuthin thats my youtube name.


----------



## jevries

Markie! ready? Here we go!
































































*9 gram Turnigy servo from Hobbyking.com and DPTD momentary toggle switch. 
Didn't remove the plastic tab on the output gear so this servo rotates a 180 degrees and stops at both ends. 
ONLY use 3.6V max!! Higher voltage will ruin the gears. 3.6V will lift a model lowrider with weight in the trunk with ease.
If you want the servo to rotate 360 degrees you need to remove the plastic tab on the output gear. Personally I wouldn't do that, the 180 degrees works perfect.

This should help right?*


----------



## jevries

*Here's the servo in mid position so your model car will be lifted half way up. When the servo arm reaches it's limit your model car is lifted all the way up.
Picture of a 4.3 gram servo. This servo is different from the 9 gram Turnigy servo. You can get rid of the potmeter and pcb and cut it make it smaller in size.*


----------



## dyzcustoms

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-4-DP...837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d0489035

are these the right switches


----------



## jevries

You need these switches:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-12V-11...ar&hash=item4603479627&vxp=mtr#ht_2920wt_1163



dyzcustoms said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-4-DP...837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d0489035
> 
> are these the right switches


----------



## dyzcustoms

thank you sir


----------



## jevries

Your welcome!
\


dyzcustoms said:


> thank you sir


----------



## Lownslow302

anyone got the schematic for the 4 push button setup?


----------



## ejm2002

I think these is what your looking for? if it is let me know i well tell you how to wire the battery.


----------



## Lownslow302

i got the info on FB but now the car wont even lift even at 12v running through it


----------



## ejm2002

Lownslow302 said:


> i got the info on FB but now the car wont even lift even at 12v running through it


u have to wire each black wire from motor to each push switch. that's the four wires u see on pic. and then the red wires all go together to 1 wire. that one wire that has all the red wires connected goes all the to the switch box. that's the 1 that you see has the rod going across the switch's . know that 1 wire that has all the red ones u cut about 4 inches away from the switch box and the 1 that comes from the switch box goes to positive of battery and the 1 that comes from motor goes to negative of battery. try and let me know


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TTT here the how to bro starts on page 1


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

ejm2002 said:


> I think these is what your looking for? if it is let me know i well tell you how to wire the battery.


i recognize the work...thats ALT customs aka alvaro ...i still have that grey wire and switch box but with toggle switches


----------



## LUXMAN

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i recognize the work...thats ALT customs aka alvaro ...i still have that grey wire and switch box but with toggle switches


Whos alvaro? Is he still puttin in work? Wusup homie, anymore pics if that super clean LS?? That bish is my hero lol


----------



## LUXMAN

Lownslow302 said:


> anyone got the schematic for the 4 push button setup?


Now thats what I call LAYIN FRAME ! My I ask what you did with the original amt 64 frame sir???


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

hoppinmaddness said:


> Dam wish this was still around


BRO,I REMEMBER THAT ARTICLE IN THE LRB MAG FROM BACK THE GAP HOMIE!!! I MIGHT EVEN STILL HAVE THAT ISSUE...INDEED THEM WAS SOME OF THE CLEANEST JUICED UP MODELS TO EVER BE
FEATURED IN THE PAGES OF ALL THE ISSUES!!! TALKIN' BOUT THE GOOD OL' DAYZ FA' SHO RIGHT THERE!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

LUXMAN said:


> Whos alvaro? Is he still puttin in work? Wusup homie, anymore pics if that super clean LS?? That bish is my hero lol


he got me into model cars back in the day...im talkin bout 92-96 he was doin it in a shop called orange blossom hobby in miami .....he taught me basically everything from paint to u-bar setups and he even did diecasts with servos back then...he stayed in the game even after i moved on to the real thing and has helped alot of people by either teaching or mentoring like a father figure for those who unfortuantely didnt have one at the time....

hes an uce member well known in miami owns a couple of super clean cars and hes on here most of the time..hes a well known/respected person down here kinda like a living legend...im lucky enough to say he taught me and even luckier to be a part of the movement at that point and time...

as for my Ls its coming along,motors finished just doing the little details and make sure its dialed in,drive it till the end of summer while having fun at the track,then its going in for a makeover...new paint,new interior(again)lol and complete tubular suspension and big brakes basically a brand new car nothing is the same or untouched...


----------



## LUXMAN

Thats wusup, gotta thank god for ogs like that. LS plans,sound great. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## ejm2002

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i recognize the work...thats ALT customs aka alvaro ...i still have that grey wire and switch box but with toggle switches


Yup thats alvaro's set back in the days when orange blossom hobby shop was still around.


----------



## BRAVO

Lownslow302 said:


> anyone got the schematic for the 4 push button setup?


very coo set up!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

LUXMAN said:


> Thats wusup, gotta thank god for ogs like that. LS plans,sound great. Cant wait to see more.


fo sho homie



ejm2002 said:


> Yup thats alvaro's set back in the days when orange blossom hobby shop was still around.


the good ol days...i still have a couple of juiced cars i built back then


----------



## LUXMAN

We woyld love to see them lol


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS

THATS MY REGAL 1503 CUSTOMS


----------



## Dre1only

Bring it back post up active hoppers wzup Lux


----------



## LUXMAN

Vids comin soon Homie , thanx for keepin it goin !!!


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

posted some of your vids for you Luxman ...


----------



## Hydrohype

I keep seeing hoppers all on this thread now! and Im scratching my head. I still have not cut one wire of my servo's yet. 
But I think I finally get the idea? but even if I do have the basic's down of getting them to turn? now my concern is lock up and lay of the ass? I need a little more travel than what the servo will give it? I think I got an answer for that too? IF i AM RIGHT? PLEASE BRACE YOURSELVES! 

HYDRO IS ABOUT TO DO A LITTLE SOMTHIN SOMTHIN!


----------



## LUXMAN

Thats wusup hydro!!! And,thanx Dre!


----------



## Dre1only

No problem Lux, @ Hydro you can doit homeboy, jus get you an old frame to practice on, you scared or what ??? :drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> No problem Lux, @ Hydro you can doit homeboy, jus get you an old frame to practice on, you scared or what ??? :drama:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh i got frames on top of frames, i soldier with the skill of blind girl on crack and bic lighter..(that aint good) and I dont want to fuck up any of my 3 servo's.. cuzz money is tight. and i dont know what im doing.. Now as far as being scared?
I got more chickin in me than popeyes on Tuesday! But dont trip my brother.. Once I get to typing and running my mouth? you can almost bet that i will follow through with some kind of project before long!


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> Bring it back post up active hoppers wzup Lux
















Okay so she is a bit banged up, and she get's dis-qualified for having to many battery's in the trunk. a buckled quarter panel and two to the nose.. and she gets stuck on the bumper! but her owner is going back to the drawing board. we are coming back with 
another glasshouse, a 79 lac or a 65 wagon..maybe in time for the next Hop Fest!


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh i got frames on top of frames, i soldier with the skill of blind girl on crack and bic lighter..(that aint good) and I dont want to fuck up any of my 3 servo's.. cuzz money is tight. and i dont know what im doing.. Now as far as being scared?
> I got more chickin in me than popeyes on Tuesday! But dont trip my brother.. Once I get to typing and running my mouth? you can almost bet that i will follow through with some kind of project before long!


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: your one crazy dude Hydro hey tell you what bring an old school build and take your time with your servo phucc'n them up gotta be like bank'n your dayna's up on the curb I just want that real gangsta shit up in here, come out swang'n like them boys on the blocc slang'n cracc for a profit 57, 76 or ????? more frames lol, whata bout cadillac windows I sprayed the wrong clear on em now my shit is phucc up tornado touch down//// tornado came through this bitch yesterday so we lost power for about 7 hours, girl fights one gets hot grease thrown on her :nono::nono::nono: bad girl bitch went :loco:


----------



## dig_derange

lovin this shit fellas! I'm gonna have to start one real soon. It's been since the 90's though, so you dudes are gonna have to put me on game!


----------



## LUXMAN

Be glad to help bro. Gonna need summore of those detail sheets too man ,good stuff rite there


----------



## Met8to

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 502020
> View attachment 502021
> 
> Okay so she is a bit banged up, and she get's dis-qualified for having to many battery's in the trunk. a buckled quarter panel and two to the nose.. and she gets stuck on the bumper! but her owner is going back to the drawing board. we are coming back with
> another glasshouse, a 79 lac or a 65 wagon..maybe in time for the next Hop Fest!


 lol i always loved this glass house i think u should revive it with stretching the rear just a bit and dropping it for the more inches and wont get stuck like my 96 but this one is cleaner


----------



## Hydrohype

Met8to said:


> lol i always loved this glass house i think u should revive it with stretching the rear just a bit and dropping it for the more inches and wont get stuck like my 96 but this one is cleaner


Right on Met. One hitter quitter, will get some minor change's (I think) I dont care much about getting her up any higher though. I just want more reliable, return and lift performance.. I have spent the last month thinking about what I am going to come with and how i am going to do it? I am almost ready to start. I loved the heavy thump and lift of my first and only Die cast hopper! so that's something I look forward to revising after I come with another plastic car first. Last night I opened the box of my rare OJ simpson 
LA Sheriff Ford Bronco, and thought about the possibility of switch's on that? but the more i think about it? the more I go back to the 65 malibu wagon... I Got the servo and the switch wiring down now, I think ART did a tutorial on making the servo's do constant rotation on the TG9's ? either hear or on youtube.. that jackwagon is to busy to call me! lol so if anybody know's how to get that information to me? that would be good lookin out! I need that tid bit before i actually get started and cut something!



Dre1only said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: your one crazy dude Hydro hey tell you what bring an old school build and take your time with your servo phucc'n them up gotta be like bank'n your dayna's up on the curb I just want that real gangsta shit up in here, come out swang'n like them boys on the blocc slang'n cracc for a profit 57, 76 or ????? more frames lol, whata bout cadillac windows I sprayed the wrong clear on em now my shit is phucc up tornado touch down//// tornado came through this bitch yesterday so we lost power for about 7 hours, girl fights one gets hot grease thrown on her :nono::nono::nono: bad girl bitch went :loco:


Damm Dre. Be careful, we hope no body get's hurt. I need some Cadillac glass my self. for a 79 and a windshield for a 60's vert.

anyway Im posting a re-run just because I feeling left out. and i need to get back into the game..


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Here u go bro 
Arts how to on servos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWgutwmZxiA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hydrohype

hoppinmaddness said:


> Here u go bro
> Arts how to on servos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWgutwmZxiA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 thanks bro i was just watching it on youtube.. now i just need to courage to open up the top.. Im getting closer..:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Okay we got rotation now! thanks J. for your patients, you know i am a dim bulb! and Absent Art for your game! I'l be back soon!
hwhaaa ha ha ha ha ha ha !


----------



## BRAVO

Anyone know how well the lil servo last/perform on 7.2?


----------



## hoppinmaddness

They might get fried jst use a aa batt


----------



## Met8to

BRAVO said:


> Anyone know how well the lil servo last/perform on 7.2?


I use 7.2 on my servos


----------



## BRAVO

Met8to said:


> I use 7.2 on my servos


Tnx, Bout to rebuild a model and they 10 bucks a pop at my local hobby store. aint got money to burn like that


----------



## Hydrohype

BRAVO said:


> Tnx, Bout to rebuild a model and they 10 bucks a pop at my local hobby store. aint got money to burn like that


 I JUST GOT 4 TG9'S OFF OF EBAY LAST NIGHT. FOR $18.. BUT NOW I AM THINKING THESE OTHER ONE'S i FOUND ON AMAZON MIGHT BE BETTER? SG90 iT SEAMS THEY HAVE MORE TORQUE AND THEY TAKE 3 VOLTS UP TO 7 VOLTS.. IF THEY ARE THE SAME SIZE OR SMALLER AND IF THEY CAN BE CLIPPED FOR FULL ROTATION? i DEFF WANT A COUPLE!














THIS IS GOING TO BE U-BARED FRONT AND BACK!


----------



## Met8to

BRAVO said:


> Tnx, Bout to rebuild a model and they 10 bucks a pop at my local hobby store. aint got money to burn like that


On those i wouldnt use 7.2 i order my servos from hong kong the hold up tobthe power the hs-55 or most any other type around $10 womt hold upSo ur better off usingbAAA batterys


----------



## bigkidd420

I use a 9v and it works great


----------



## Lowridingmike

My 5 minute hop..











All action was hit off a half-mostly dead 7.2 volt junt..


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## Hydrohype

I see you Mike, Your girl is probably thinking you done lost your damm mind! I like the 67 and the trey is pretty active too. you stuffed 4 motors in that bitch.. damm..


----------



## LUXMAN

Doin it big mike!! A hydro I think im comin down with ”wagon fever” . . . We'll see what happens !


----------



## BRAVO

Met8to said:


> On those i wouldnt use 7.2 i order my servos from hong kong the hold up tobthe power the hs-55 or most any other type around $10 womt hold upSo ur better off usingbAAA batterys


yup..them hs-55..i seen them hong kong boys on ebay.. but im getting antsy to get this car back working and didnt wanna wait 2-3 wks for em. but i should take ur advise


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXMAN said:


> Doin it big mike!! A hydro I think im comin down with ”wagon fever” . . . We'll see what happens !


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hydrohype said:


> I see you Mike, Your girl is probably thinking you done lost your damm mind! I like the 67 and the trey is pretty active too. you stuffed 4 motors in that bitch.. damm..


Nope that ones my baby mam she used to it.. the chick I had holding the light for me was getting annoyed. lolz



BRAVO said:


> yup..them hs-55..i seen them hong kong boys on ebay.. but im getting antsy to get this car back working and didnt wanna wait 2-3 wks for em. but i should take ur advise


thankx luxman, heres another of the deuce smashin it!


----------



## caprice on dz

Lownslow302 said:


> anyone got the schematic for the 4 push button setup?


any chance you have an action vid of this one?


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lownslow302 said:


> anyone got the schematic for the 4 push button setup?


I like the old school o rings and cragars and stuff and spider legs. 90's all day. But you can't be serio asking these questions. lolz Get a volt meter and get to work. :facepalm:


----------



## face108

I wish they was still open Slauson and Alviso....



LUXMAN said:


> This is what I grew up to, and so when I say standing straight up this,what I mean . . .some of the best days of my life !


----------



## face108

where you get the flat bed from?



LUXMAN said:


> DIGGIN THRU THE PHOTOBUCKET ARCHIVES


----------



## LUXMAN

You can get one from collectablediecast.com


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


> lovin this shit fellas! I'm gonna have to start one real soon. It's been since the 90's though, so you dudes are gonna have to put me on game!


 Yeah Digs bring that shit back homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

A 



 A LOOK AT HYDRO'S SHIT MMMMMHHH


----------



## Dre1only

Lowridingmike said:


> My 5 minute hop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All action was hit off a half-mostly dead 7.2 volt junt..


 A LOOK AT LOWRIDING MIKES ARSENAL


----------



## Dre1only

WASN'T EVEN GO'N FOR A RAD WITH THIS LOL


----------



## face108

a Lux cut me some bottoms bro!



LUXMAN said:


> :biggrin: Good idea, I been planing to but havent got to it, Im workin on clear bottoms for cars that dont have good bottoms for hydros :0 and for the resin kits that dont come with bottoms :biggrin:
> 
> HERES AN EXAMPLE=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'LL BE ABLE TO CUT THEM TO FIT ANY CAR. FIRST UP IS CADDYS BECAUSE THEIER BOTTOMS ARE WEAK! NEXT WILL BE G-BODY SIZE FOR THE RESIN CUTTYS TO BE ON SWITCHES :0


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> WASN'T EVEN GO'N FOR A RAD WITH THIS LOL


i still have'nt messed with the nose of the 73. But i already think I got a better method for the booty of my next lifted car? so Im also thinking the next one is going to be Radical. (with more lift in the back and still laying down to stock or lower than stock height)


----------



## Lownslow302

caprice on dz said:


> any chance you have an action vid of this one?


car is long gone or should i say chassie, shit was just a electronics project


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> i still have'nt messed with the nose of the 73. But i already think I got a better method for the booty of my next lifted car? so Im also thinking the next one is going to be Radical. (with more lift in the back and still laying down to stock or lower than stock height)
> View attachment 507476
> View attachment 507477


BMF'd & READY LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## LUXMAN

Good day to do sum hoppin vids aint it homies ? ? ? . . .


----------



## Met8to

I think the videos shpuld be put aside and we do it like in the 90s table tops and all hopping against eachother


----------



## Lowridingmike

LUXMAN said:


> Good day to do sum hoppin vids aint it homies ? ? ? . . .


Sorta it's pouring outside... And I'm off for the next 1/2 wk to put in some 1:1 work and get some dr appts out the way.


Met8to said:


> I think the videos shpuld be put aside and we do it like in the 90s table tops and all hopping against eachother



Agreed. Last time I went heads up w/ a homie's yellow deuce I served him b/c I built his car. lolz Sabotage like a mofo, his rear lock up was higher, but I gave him too much string slack so 3 off licks and it was broke, meanwhile my deuce was tappin bumper back to back. Until then last time I went heads up was liek the cafateria table in middle school. We used to battel royale in the mornings! Couldn't keep a clear plastic ruler if we were around. I remember I had a 77 monte drop flip flop w/ full interior and working rear on the bumper but it was street. I got beat for $10 by another guy who had the same car, chopped his top, painte dhalf of it blue and th eother half purple (tryna look like my flip flop), and had no interior, rear was stuck in the air and had weight. I was so pissed but a win is a win. Pay that nikka.


----------



## Hydrohype

Met8to said:


> I think the videos shpuld be put aside and we do it like in the 90s table tops and all hopping against eachother


 I dont agree. Met, Art, and Jevries have all the detailed servo, front and rear suspension skill.. You already know your shit is clownin. 
I like seeing everybody else's video's too. even if they aint all servo-ed and detailed out. 

I dont want to wait until the last minute to see a video's of people's work.. that's my two cents, Im just a visitor though!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> i still have'nt messed with the nose of the 73. But i already think I got a better method for the booty of my next lifted car? so Im also thinking the next one is going to be Radical. (with more lift in the back and still laying down to stock or lower than stock height)
> View attachment 507476
> View attachment 507477


----------



## Met8to

Hydrohype said:


> I dont agree. Met, Art, and Jevries have all the detailed servo, front and rear suspension skill.. You already know your shit is clownin.
> I like seeing everybody else's video's too. even if they aint all servo-ed and detailed out.
> 
> I dont want to wait until the last minute to see a video's of people's work.. that's my two cents, Im just a visitor though!


It dnt matter to me if im clownin because its all fun we meet up in person to hop share ideas secrets in our setups


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> i still have'nt messed with the nose of the 73. But i already think I got a better method for the booty of my next lifted car? so Im also thinking the next one is going to be Radical. (with more lift in the back and still laying down to stock or lower than stock height)<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=507476&stc=1" attachmentid="507476" alt="" id="vbattach_507476" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=507477&stc=1" attachmentid="507477" alt="" id="vbattach_507477" class="previewthumb">


<br><br><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=510763&stc=1" attachmentid="510763" alt="" id="vbattach_510763" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=510764&stc=1" attachmentid="510764" alt="" id="vbattach_510764" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=510765&stc=1" attachmentid="510765" alt="" id="vbattach_510765" class="previewthumb">


----------



## Hydrohype

Met8to said:


> It dnt matter to me if im clownin because its all fun we meet up in person to hop share ideas secrets in our setups


 you did this already? or you talking about doing it in the future? (sorry about the double post)


----------



## Met8to

Well i took my 62 impala to a model car show only hopping model there and came home second place .... But also showed the others my setup in the trunk


----------



## Hydrohype

Met8to said:


> Well i took my 62 impala to a model car show only hopping model there and came home second place .... But also showed the others my setup in the trunk


congrats on the place. Okay so maybe us So.Cal guys can get together befor the summer ends? have some lunch and chop it up for a while? swap idea's and war story's.. and then i get to come home with your 62 right?


----------



## Met8to

Yea that sounds like a great idea to me i kno im in forsure just school starts augest 13 for lol ..... And after i bring my cars i think you gonna wanna take them all lol... But they are strictly done by lopez customs


----------



## Hydrohype

Met8to said:


> Yea that sounds like a great idea to me i kno im in forsure just school starts augest 13 for lol ..... And after i bring my cars i think you gonna wanna take them all lol... But they are strictly done by lopez customs



that's cool youngster, we'll hook up the detail's in the next few days.. I wont bring any stand still models out of the house any more, but I wont mind packing up a hopper or two, for a short drive to meet some friends! we will take pictures and video's and shit. and maybe get it in the magazine.. even the none hoppers can come through, shake some hands and eat some food! we should try to pick a safe place that is not more than a 90 minute drive for anybody..:thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to

Sounds great just gotta get a good amoynt of people to make it pop off a nice stable place maybe even have clubs try to make it too like a mini free show just for fun on a weekend tho .... I live in the antelope valley and idk if anybody else lives close.


----------



## Hydrohype

Met8to said:


> Sounds great just gotta get a good amoynt of people to make it pop off a nice stable place maybe even have clubs try to make it too like a mini free show just for fun on a weekend tho .... I live in the antelope valley and idk if anybody else lives close.


 Im 50 minutes south of you in the ArmPit, SFV. I will let you start a roll call of Cali hoppers to see who's in and then you guys can take it from there as to when and where.. I thought you where in LA near Big Dogg? say dah Markie..


----------



## Met8to

Forsure ill put the roll call out on here and on FB thats a drive lol ... I use to live in LA with my dad a while back until 2003 then is when i moved out to this desert lol but yea i wanna get this thing poppin forsure!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> I keep seeing hoppers all on this thread now! and Im scratching my head. I still have not cut one wire of my servo's yet.
> But I think I finally get the idea? but even if I do have the basic's down of getting them to turn? now my concern is lock up and lay of the ass? I need a little more travel than what the servo will give it? I think I got an answer for that too? IF i AM RIGHT? PLEASE BRACE YOURSELVES!
> 
> HYDRO IS ABOUT TO DO A LITTLE SOMTHIN SOMTHIN!


----------



## LUXMAN

Damn I want a white glasshouse! Just sumthin about em


----------



## Lowridingmike

LUXMAN said:


> Damn I want a white glasshouse! Just sumthin about em


fresh aint it?


----------



## LUXMAN

New vids up on youtube still dont know how to post n here lmfao


----------



## GreenBandit

How can I see your YouTube videos?


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXMAN said:


> New vids up on youtube still dont know how to post n here lmfao

















Clean line up as always..:thumbsup: (Man if you dont hurry up and figure out that youtube shit)! lol


----------



## LUXMAN

Lol thanx hydro


----------



## Hydrohype

PEOPLE SCRATCHING THERE HEAD? WTF, THIS IS HOW HYDRO DO IT! LOL


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

that ls is nice we should hop b4 you send it off luxman


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS




----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS

BIG WORMS BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS

ALL ON THE BUMPER


----------



## Hydrohype

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 518507
> View attachment 518508
> View attachment 518509
> View attachment 518510
> View attachment 518511


Is this your way of saying? ; NICE CARS HYDRO, YOU'VE BEEN BLOWING THE HOPPIN THREADS UP FOR THE PAST WEEK OR TWO!:

THEN I SAY: THANK YOU, IT'S FUN TO GET NOTICED EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE! I LIKE YOUR 61, but you know your 57 is on my 
shhhhhhhht list! lol just sayin....


----------



## LUXMAN

Now this is what this topic is spose to look like . . . .headlights up in the air !!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 518507
> View attachment 518508
> View attachment 518509
> View attachment 518510
> View attachment 518511


Hell yea Homie!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXMAN said:


> Now this is what this topic is spose to look like . . . .headlights up in the air !!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

New vids on the YouTube page !


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXMAN said:


> New vids on the YouTube page !







:thumbsup:





:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

luxman we still cool but can we hop that red ls or what?????


----------



## scrpnit

WASSUP LUX just wanted to stop in and say the Green 63, yellow wagon, and the black Caddy are still goin strong HOMIE!


----------



## Lowridingmike

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 518507
> View attachment 518508
> View attachment 518509
> View attachment 518510
> View attachment 518511





15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 518513
> BIG WORMS BACK!!!!!!!!


omg these are hella nice. :drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Killin it.


----------



## LUXMAN

scrpnit said:


> WASSUP LUX just wanted to stop in and say the Green 63, yellow wagon, and the black Caddy are still goin strong HOMIE!


Pics and vids of them Homie. I miss my yellow wagon! Thanx tho


----------



## LUXMAN

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> luxman w, I just e still cool but can we hop that red ls or what?????


RedLS is a customers car, I just hopped it a lil bit before I put it in the mail


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

RedLS is a customers car, I just hopped it a lil bit before I put it in the mail 


thats cool my boy it was clean to working on mine now


----------



## scrpnit

LUXMAN said:


> Pics and vids of them Homie. I miss my yellow wagon! Thanx tho


i sure will as soon as i get off this rig!


----------



## Hydrohype

videos for SKYLIGHT (65) and ABRAXAS (73) coming soon!


----------



## LUXMAN

hydro comim wit it !!!! and thanx for posting the vids . . . :thumbsup:



mike good to see ya back homie! dat 61 takin off like a rocket ( still got dat amt 63??:cheesy: )


scrpnit cool man, hey do they need any welders down there?


----------



## DEUCES76

when u gonna hook a homie up lookin good bro


----------



## Lowridingmike

LUXMAN said:


> hydro comim wit it !!!! and thanx for posting the vids . . . :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> mike good to see ya back homie! dat 61 takin off like a rocket ( still got dat amt 63??:cheesy: )
> 
> 
> scrpnit cool man, hey do they need any welders down there?


Thanks, you killin it as well. And that 63 long gone.. to a club memeber in st louis!


----------



## west_side85

Who gots an actual dancer? Full hopin on each wheel side to.side front back hops..?


----------



## west_side85

By the way..... Everyone has some nice hopers I havent built one in 8 years and just got one done hopin nice...


----------



## west_side85

Post dancers hop side to side front n back seasaw


----------



## west_side85

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AidjqfEwAo4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

My 63 I just did.. Needs more paint and foil...


----------



## Lowridingmike

west_side85 said:


> Who gots an actual dancer? Full hopin on each wheel side to.side front back hops..?


GO back some pgs, I posted a couple of my dancers..


----------



## west_side85

Coo..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Or check out my pg, I just recently did a blue 63 with full interior 4 motors.. art2roll got a 63 w/ servos on all 4 corners, full engine, full trunk, and interior kandied and patterned out. His doesn't come off the ground but for the amount of equipment and cleanliness I think hes built the best one I ever seen!


----------



## west_side85

Nice... Yea I seen those just havent seen any getting of the ground on a sea saw or side to side. Thanks for sharing those


----------



## Lowridingmike

my tre on a hot battery will flip. It gets off the ground nice. That vid it gets off a lil and its a dead 6v of I'm not mistaken. If not a dead 7.2 On 9.6 or 12 they literally fly. lolz I need to make new "hotter" vids..


----------



## west_side85

Been tryinng to view the video cant, can u just type the link page


----------



## Lowridingmike

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjwkpKC1f-w&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-cGnFWK8NA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## west_side85

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns1DpZ1AKYc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

First attempt with servos... Slow rear, hops up front..


----------



## west_side85

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SkC9py-Esw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Close look to servo action.. With only 1 AA batery!!


----------



## west_side85

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDqxxfrPrfs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

done n hoping


----------



## caprice on dz

messing around again. had a painted body, old school spider leg setup, not wired yet but will be 4 switch 4 wheel motion.

[video=facebook;3794017807828]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3794017807828[/video]


----------



## west_side85

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJu_lfT7pp8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Way easier n better results... I changed it all around n got a better hop


----------



## west_side85

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7Z7ztHqF0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Final part with higher lockup n a better motor to hop showing the servos working


----------



## Hydrohype

west_side85 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7Z7ztHqF0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Final part with higher lockup n a better motor to hop showing the servos working


great stuff homie;.. im loving the game!


----------



## Hydrohype

caprice on dz said:


> messing around again. had a painted body, old school spider leg setup, not wired yet but will be 4 switch 4 wheel motion.
> 
> [video=facebook;3794017807828]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3794017807828[/video]


beautiful impala man...


----------



## caprice on dz

Hydrohype said:


> beautiful impala man...


I traded a few kits to a friend for it, one day when I get bored with this I might actually build the kit.


----------



## Hydrohype

dade county said:


> heres the pics i was talkin bout
> 
> the s10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bed wurk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switch wurk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up on front motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front setup to wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres the rear motors and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this helps


Man i like lookin at pictures posted in thread's like this.. I hate it when old pictures and vid links get deleted..


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


>


I forgot photo bucket can store small videos..


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> (click first pic for vid) I ended up going with the spider wire, 65 x 2 and the metal collar
> I doubled the dental floss, and it snapped so fast that i didnt bother trying it again.
> I did smooth out another hole, in an attempt to eliminate a contact point point
> between frame and knotted line! I tried the center the pull point for the back, but
> its heavy and you can see, the down shift sometimes wants to favor the drag of
> the johnson, making it almost 3 wheel because of the teeter!
> (yes teeter is a word) :biggrin: like the toy (teeter/ tooter) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My coils are crude, and not pretty at all..but i really am glad I followed through with this hunch, that i got from the red diecast.. I loose some lay in the front. but for the most part, its adjustable acording to the size of spring you use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> SAY HELLO! TO THE (COUCH) AS IN DIE-CASTING COUCH!
> thanks again Jay, and Low 40.. you unlocked, a great weight issue for me with the knott! Jevrie's I have even seen a servo up close (yet) I ask the guys at the helicopter hobby shop about servo's..and then they show these tiny little things that
> only have the smallest amounts of traval? wire less is not that important to me..
> but you already know how i feel about seeing trailing arms and drive shaft's ect..
> I really am open to alternative ways to get the back to go up and down.. and finding some other motors.. I got a 9 volt battery and charger Like Luxman said.
> but I have not even taken it out of the package yet..I have been using 7 volts on a low battery..


I think I want to try this one again, or do another one.


----------



## Hydrohype

jevries said:


> Here's some never released material from my How To DVD Lock&Hop:


It just dont get cleaner than this!


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXMAN said:


> DIGGIN THRU THE PHOTOBUCKET ARCHIVES


damm this gets you sprung!


----------



## Hydrohype

Mexicali said:


>


Damm i just dont know how guys solder this good.. I been wanting to learn this for many years now!


----------



## LUXMAN

DEUCES76 said:


> when u gonna hook a homie up lookin good bro


waitin on another batch of motors n daytons to come , then I got ya. thanx again homie.


----------



## Birdnson

Did you make the how to DVD ? I would like to get one if you did . Hit me up [email protected]


----------



## face108

We need a how too on the servos Lux


----------



## Dre1only

Art2Roll and Jevries got those how too on the servos check Met8to ...


----------



## face108

Dre1only said:


> Art2Roll and Jevries got those how too on the servos check Met8to ...


Ok good lookin out Dre im going to check it out


----------



## jevries

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.440141696013052.119756.321148747912348&type=3



face108 said:


> Ok good lookin out Dre im going to check it out


----------



## face108

jevries said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.440141696013052.119756.321148747912348&type=3


Thanks J now what kinda servo i have to buy? What do you perfer?


----------



## jevries

9gram servos are really good but I prefer to use the Turnigy 1440A because they are smaller but are less powerfull.

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__16257__HK15178_Analog_Servo_10g_1_4kg_0_09s.html

[URL]http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__9745__Turnigy_1800A_Servo_8g_1_5kg_10sec_3_PACK_.html

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=7475


[/URL]


----------



## sinicle

Hey Jevries, is that DVD that you got those still shots from available?


----------



## jevries

Major lack of time to finish it. But I will finish it eventually.



sinicle said:


> Hey Jevries, is that DVD that you got those still shots from available?


----------



## Dre1only

jevries said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.440141696013052.119756.321148747912348&type=3


 there's no one more inspirational than the man Jevries himself when it comes to lifting modelcars the first with the servos the first RC hoppers line control on the net awesome work homie ... :h5: what's wrong you jealous :dunno: why lol


----------



## DEUCES76

when u gonna hook a homie up with a hopper bro i know them impalas r waitin to be built


----------



## LUXMAN

DEUCES76 said:


> when u gonna hook a homie up with a hopper bro i know them impalas r waitin to be built


I got you bro, money been tight but gettin better


----------



## Hydrohype

jevries said:


> 9gram servos are really good but I prefer to use the Turnigy 1440A because they are smaller but are less powerfull.
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__16257__HK15178_Analog_Servo_10g_1_4kg_0_09s.html
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__9745__Turnigy_1800A_Servo_8g_1_5kg_10sec_3_PACK_.html
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=7475


I want something with a little more torque than the turnigy 4.3 but smaller in size than the turnigy Tg9, do you have any suggestions jevries?


----------



## Jay_jay2

Hello guys I'm new to this hydraulics thing I want to build up a dancer and have a question 

For the ubar will I have to split it into 2 so that the motor controls each wheel? And how would I run the strings to each wheel from the wire sorry for the questions I got everything else down though just that has me confused


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Jay_jay2 said:


> Hello guys I'm new to this hydraulics thing I want to build up a dancer and have a question
> 
> For the ubar will I have to split it into 2 so that the motor controls each wheel? And how would I run the strings to each wheel from the wire sorry for the questions I got everything else down though just that has me confused


A tslider is better to use to make a dancer ubars r good for hopping


----------



## Jay_jay2

hoppinmaddness said:


> A tslider is better to use to make a dancer ubars r good for hopping


How do they look and can I make them? Lol sorry really really new to this


----------



## Hydrohype

Jay_jay2 said:


> How do they look and can I make them? Lol sorry really really new to this


Hey bro if your trying? there is never a need to apologize for seeking info.. I never really did a dancer before, but there is information on different ways to do it.. weather you use a t-slider or independent axle's for each wheel? you will need a motor and a line/string for each wheel... look at page 47 of this thread you will see spider legs style for dancing.. and somewhere on hear is a few t-sliders.. also there probably is a few videos on youtube..


----------



## machio

I think this tread has plenty of advice to lift your car,I'm going with the Art method,man I should let this hydro stuff alone,now I want to lift every thing.








I'm thinking of adding springs to the bottom part of the cylinders to take some pressure of the front suspension when it comes down,hope the motors in the rear will create enuf weight to get a smooth hop.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Here the pics bro wit these u can use a four motor set up








This is how they look like u can order them fro hoppinhydros.com


----------



## jevries

I really love those Turnigy 1440 servos. 6V they lift 0.8kg. which is more than enough to lift a plastic model car.



Hydrohype said:


> I want something with a little more torque than the turnigy 4.3 but smaller in size than the turnigy Tg9, do you have any suggestions jevries?


----------



## jevries

I've experimented with a lot of different springs and the results were very dissapointing. A plastic model car is simply too light to gain any effect from the tiny springs. Even springs on my 1/12 RC hopper made the car hop terrible seems like it was absorbing the force during take off. Maybe you get different results so please try it out.



machio said:


> I think this tread has plenty of advice to lift your car,I'm going with the Art method,man I should let this hydro stuff alone,now I want to lift every thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding springs to the bottom part of the cylinders to take some pressure of the front suspension when it comes down,hope the motors in the rear will create enuf weight to get a smooth hop.


----------



## Hydrohype

jevries said:


> I really love those Turnigy 1440 servos. 6V they lift 0.8kg. which is more than enough to lift a plastic model car.



thanks Jay, your still the man.. Yea my next purchase will probably be the 3 pack of 1800's I like the numbers and it is just a tadd smaller than the 9grm.. But yea You must be right about the 1440's because my 4.3 has less torque, and it's lifting the johnson in the back of my 61 right now..


----------



## Jay_jay2

hoppinmaddness said:


> Here the pics bro wit these u can use a four motor set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how they look like u can order them fro hoppinhydros.com


Thanks


----------



## Jay_jay2

Hydrohype said:


> Hey bro if your trying? there is never a need to apologize for seeking info.. I never really did a dancer before, but there is information on different ways to do it.. weather you use a t-slider or independent axle's for each wheel? you will need a motor and a line/string for each wheel... look at page 47 of this thread you will see spider legs style for dancing.. and somewhere on hear is a few t-sliders.. also there probably is a few videos on youtube..


Thank you guys appreciate it alot


----------



## jevries

Did you cut up the servo's? It saves quite a lot of space.












Hydrohype said:


> thanks Jay, your still the man.. Yea my next purchase will probably be the 3 pack of 1800's I like the numbers and it is just a tadd smaller than the 9grm.. But yea You must be right about the 1440's because my 4.3 has less torque, and it's lifting the johnson in the back of my 61 right now..


----------



## Met8to

jevries said:


> I've experimented with a lot of different springs and the results were very dissapointing. A plastic model car is simply too light to gain any effect from the tiny springs. Even springs on my 1/12 RC hopper made the car hop terrible seems like it was absorbing the force during take off. Maybe you get different results so please try it out.


 well use springs on all hoppers and it works realy well as a pivot point instead of hing like arts method also the little weight that the car does have from the plastic motor and interior add a nice little after bounce effevt towards a real car also with the deatil of having a spring ... it gets compressed with the hit of a switch when lifted which also helps that when you let go it flings with the pressure of pull the clinder rod back up and causes the car to automaticaly drop instead of being stuck lifted bevause of slack from motor gets loosened to alliow string to travel back.up and cause the hop extending everything in the front to lock up then letting of switch everythibg loosens and waa la you got realistic hop in mg views lol


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Hydrohype said:


> thanks Jay, your still the man.. Yea my next purchase will probably be the 3 pack of 1800's I like the numbers and it is just a tadd smaller than the 9grm.. But yea You must be right about the 1440's because my 4.3 has less torque, and it's lifting the johnson in the back of my 61 right now..


Pics or it didnt happen lol


----------



## LUXMAN

Met8to said:


> well use springs on all hoppers and it works realy well as a pivot point instead of hing like arts method also the little weight that the car does have from the plastic motor and interior add a nice little after bounce effevt towards a real car also with the deatil of having a spring ... it gets compressed with the hit of a switch when lifted which also helps that when you let go it flings with the pressure of pull the clinder rod back up and causes the car to automaticaly drop instead of being stuck lifted bevause of slack from motor gets loosened to alliow string to travel back.up and cause the hop extending everything in the front to lock up then letting of switch everythibg loosens and waa la you got realistic hop in mg views lol



:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

looking good and that's how it goes a rl rider lovers to have more cut cars lol and i need to learn how to hack them servos for my back that way i can show y'all how to get some inches and your back still lays and plays


----------



## jevries

For pivoting it works and looks really well but so far I did not see any effect both in hopping or after bounce effect. It did however work on the rear cylinders because of the weight in the trunk the car floats nicely when you lift and lower it.





Met8to said:


> well use springs on all hoppers and it works realy well as a pivot point instead of hing like arts method also the little weight that the car does have from the plastic motor and interior add a nice little after bounce effevt towards a real car also with the deatil of having a spring ... it gets compressed with the hit of a switch when lifted which also helps that when you let go it flings with the pressure of pull the clinder rod back up and causes the car to automaticaly drop instead of being stuck lifted bevause of slack from motor gets loosened to alliow string to travel back.up and cause the hop extending everything in the front to lock up then letting of switch everythibg loosens and waa la you got realistic hop in mg views lol


----------



## face108

jevries said:


> For pivoting it works and looks really well but so far I did not see any effect both in hopping or after bounce effect. It did however work on the rear cylinders because of the weight in the trunk the car floats nicely when you lift and lower it.


Hey J when you going to have some more Ls kits for sale?


----------



## jevries

Sold the last kit yesterday. I'm out of clear lenses.



face108 said:


> Hey J when you going to have some more Ls kits for sale?


----------



## Hydrohype

hoppinmaddness said:


> Pics or it didnt happen lol




Note: this is just to show the torque capability's of the 4.3 for the rear lift. pay no attention to the hopping because the battery is low, and pay no attention to the car in the background. :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

nice nice it did start working like the bumper kit


----------



## jevries

Looks like it works perfect with the 4.3 servo's!



Hydrohype said:


> Note: this is just to show the torque capability's of the 4.3 for the rear lift. pay no attention to the hopping because the battery is low, and pay no attention to the car in the background. :thumbsup:


----------



## west_side85

Look at my clips. To get a idea on the side to side with high 3wheeling... But on your hop, that 61 looks perfect to me... Very nice lift all aroynd


----------



## Hydrohype

:thumbsup:,


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> Note: this is just to show the torque capability's of the 4.3 for the rear lift. pay no attention to the hopping because the battery is low, and pay no attention to the car in the background. :thumbsup:


 pay no attention to the car in the background lol Seymore Blue cad lac was hit'n my 61 & your 61 is hit'n the cad lac but I didn't see that hahahahahaha ...


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> pay no attention to the car in the background lol Seymore Blue cad lac was hit'n my 61 & your 61 is hit'n the cad lac but I didn't see that hahahahahaha ...


ha ha ha ha. 

Im gonna try to have this lac out in time for the next hop.. but in all honesty I dont think it will be able to hang with Seymore? i still look at those videos, and that lac is a tuff nutt to crack...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Im gonna try to have this lac out in time for the next hop.. but in all honesty I dont think it will be able to hang with Seymore? i still look at those videos, and that lac is a tuff nutt to crack...


no lie that lack was working dre


----------



## Dsnvogues

I agree man...that impala got a nice hop to it bro.clean ride


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> Note: this is just to show the torque capability's of the 4.3 for the rear lift. pay no attention to the hopping because the battery is low, and pay no attention to the car in the background. :thumbsup:


Im going to delete this video off of youtube. Because Its kind of an embarrassment, I really dont want it to represent. How my lifted 

models perform!... I did something different with the line and its has it dumping super uneven and it just looks like a very week build..


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> Im going to delete this video off of youtube. Because Its kind of an embarrassment, I really dont want it to represent. How my lifted
> 
> models perform!... I did something different with the line and its has it dumping super uneven and it just looks like a very week build..


 LETS NOT GO POINT'N FINGERS OR ATLEAST I WON'T BUT I KNOW ONE NIKKA AIN'T DELETE'N NO VIDEO MA FUCCA GOT LAW & ORDER PLAY'N IN THE BACK GROUND :bowrofl: ...


----------



## Hydrohype

HA HA HA HA HA HA.... daMMM YEA THAT WAS GOOD...MOTHA FUCKA.,..LOL


----------



## Hydrohype

jevries said:


> 9gram servos are really good but I prefer to use the Turnigy 1440A because they are smaller but are less powerfull.
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__16257__HK15178_Analog_Servo_10g_1_4kg_0_09s.html
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__9745__Turnigy_1800A_Servo_8g_1_5kg_10sec_3_PACK_.html
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=7475


Hear you Go Hocknberry, these are the links we talked about.. I have a 3 pack of 1800's on the way now. and one 1440.. Im very excited about the 1440 because it's just a hair bigger than the 4.3 that I have in my 79 caddy..

























I love the view counter on youtube, the video has only got 4 comments and 1 like.. but its got 79 views... layitlow has the less haters and better builders! youtube has ninja's that all want to be rock stars~:rofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

nice inches i see moving up in the hop game nice work


----------



## jevries

Nice!!
What if you move the cylinders more to the front on the trailing arms you don't need to have that bar sticking out from the rear window.



Hydrohype said:


> Hear you Go Hocknberry, these are the links we talked about.. I have a 3 pack of 1800's on the way now. and one 1440.. Im very excited about the 1440 because it's just a hair bigger than the 4.3 that I have in my 79 caddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 546878
> View attachment 546880
> View attachment 546881
> I love the view counter on youtube, the video has only got 4 comments and 1 like.. but its got 79 views... layitlow has the less haters and better builders! youtube has ninja's that all want to be rock stars~:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

jevries said:


> Nice!!
> What if you move the cylinders more to the front on the trailing arms you don't need to have that bar sticking out from the rear window.


That's is something I thought about. but there are only a few cars that Im comfortable with, having cylinders come down to the trailing arms instead of the rear axle? (fastback impala's and cars with stepped back rear ends) im just so happy that a got a method of the cylinder going to rear end, after all these years? Im in love with the bar.. this is going to be my trademark until you, Met or Art perfect the telescopic stroke.. or I learn how you guys do that servo to the trailing arm with a push-rod method instead of a line!


----------



## machio




----------



## dink

That 63 is looking real good man


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

machio said:


>


bad ass paint job!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

Badass is an understatement !!! :-o

Hydro , im lovin that 79 homie gotta get me another !


----------



## machio

Thanks 4 the good words ,mean a lot homies.


----------



## halfasskustoms

machio said:


>


Yeah that kool as hell lookin. Need more pics of it.


----------



## Hydrohype

Badass is an understatement !!! :-o

Hydro , im lovin that 79 homie gotta get me another !





this is a
bomb ass thread...


----------



## jevries

TIGHT!!



machio;15988608
said:


>


----------



## Dre1only

JUS A LITTLE SOME'N :wave:


----------



## Dre1only

machio said:


> THATS NICE MACHIO :thumbsup: I'M LIKE'N THAT ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE HELL YEAH !!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> JUS A LITTLE SOME'N :wave:


FACE FIRST. IM GOING IN!


----------



## machio

BigThanks Homies got a short vid of it
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VZbSkSUNyu8


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> FACE FIRST. IM GOING IN!


 no servo but I still got hops ...


----------



## Hydrohype

D was right.. the song is on hit too.. it aint over homie. now you got to come with the big finish video like the rest of us,
and you could post up some more progress videos along the way. wey! lol:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machio

4sho Markie,going to put in some overtime so it can be ready.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Diggin dat 63 cuz much props cant wait to see d finish look gonna b clean


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hydrohype said:


> D was right.. the song is on hit too.. it aint over homie. now you got to come with the big finish video like the rest of us,
> and you could post up some more progress videos along the way. wey! lol:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Great movie man. Lovin that paint job.


----------



## jevries

Good job!



Hydrohype said:


> D was right.. the song is on hit too.. it aint over homie. now you got to come with the big finish video like the rest of us,
> and you could post up some more progress videos along the way. wey! lol:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Wus good Piña ,thanks J,thanks 4 peeps like u that share and make it posible for the rest of us.Thanks Dre.


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## hoppinmaddness

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 550705
> View attachment 550706
> View attachment 550707
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Looks good bro


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 550705
> View attachment 550706
> View attachment 550707


 There you go, you think to much like me on some shit homie :nicoderm: ...


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*u up late*

[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]:rofl:


----------



## BRAVO

Hydrohype said:


>


took a break from watching the nazi channel on youtube to swang the lac


----------



## COAST2COAST

:roflmao:Bbeat me to it lol


----------



## Met8to

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDNLtCh7W1I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hydrohype

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> [HR][/HR][HR][/HR]:rofl:


I KNOW, I CANT SLEEP WHEN I THINK i AM MAKING PROGRESS ON SOMETHING..


----------



## Hydrohype

BRAVO said:


> took a break from watching the nazi channel on youtube to swang the lac



LOL I ALWAYS HAVE MY INFOWARS CHURCH, OR SOME OTHER POLITICAL TRUTH DOCUMENTARY ON WHILE i AM BUILDING! 

NOW I AM NOT DOWN THE NAZI PARTY..


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


>


:facepalm: fuck'n nazi lowrider dammmmmm Hydro I didn't even think you were a gang member :nosad: boy thats crazy j/k homie that shit looks suspicious tho lol


----------



## LUXMAN

I keep seeing the front end of a 63 in the air . . . Just gotta figure out what color it is . . . Dammit sumtimes I hate these visions . . . .


----------



## BRAVO

awww damn, my proto-type hopper is working pretty decent. Gonna hit the hobby shop for a fresh motor today!


----------



## Hydrohype

BRAVO said:


> awww damn, my proto-type hopper is working pretty decent. Gonna hit the hobby shop for a fresh motor today!


:thumbsup:


----------



## vipera

How has this guy done in the car to fix the system like that?


----------



## jevries

Fast and strong servos directly connected to the spring suspension. There are more vids on Youtube that show how it's done on other RC cars.



vipera said:


> How has this guy done in the car to fix the system like that?


----------



## vipera

jevries said:


> Fast and strong servos directly connected to the spring suspension.


Ok, now I understand, thanks! Why are not more people doing it? It look better than they where steel-wire installations that often occurs.



jevries said:


> There are more vids on Youtube that show how it's done on other RC cars.


Do you have any more links?


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

WELL...I FINALLY GOT AROUND TO DOIN' MY 1st SERVO MODIFICATION/INSTALLATION LAST NIGHT FOR MY RED AMT '64 IMPALA HOPPER USING A HOPPIN' HYDRO CHASSIS(w/front+back U bars) & CAME TO REALIZE THAT*THE MODIFICATION WAS THE EASY PART,BECAUSE I CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW I'M SUPPOSE TO THREAD IT IN ORDER TO LIFT THE REAR!!! ANY SUGGESTIONS?(INBOX)


----------



## Met8to

Hav it pull the string as if it were a motor same setup.as motor just its a servo


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

Met8to said:


> Hav it pull the string as if it were a motor same setup.as motor just its a servo


I REALLY APPRECIATE THE TIP BRO!!! LET ME TRY IT AGAIN & SEE WHAT HAPPENS... I'LL INBOX U IF I GET STUCK AGAIN


----------



## LUXMAN

Alrite all my Hoppers and bumper checkers its time to check in . charge them batterys and line it up !! Lets swang!!!


----------



## face108

LUXMAN said:


> Alrite all my Hoppers and bumper checkers its time to check in . charge them batterys and line it up !! Lets swang!!!


Redoin my interior


----------



## LUXMAN

That shit is hard !! You just dont see a caprice everyday . And its on switches!


----------



## face108

LUXMAN said:


> That shit is hard !! You just dont see a caprice everyday . And its on switches!


Ill post a video soon wen i redo the guts....


----------



## BRAVO

Put some hrs in on the proto-type hopper..im starting to regret, i just pieced together this build for a test. But it will blueprint the next build. Lets see if i can get a vid going


----------



## Lowridingmike

LUXMAN said:


> Alrite all my Hoppers and bumper checkers its time to check in . charge them batterys and line it up !! Lets swang!!!


I need a camera, I may be able to get hold of one after work we'll see. I'll hop.



face108 said:


> Redoin my interior


OMG thats cool, naw you don't see these juiced everyday thats for certaiN!



BRAVO said:


> Put some hrs in on the proto-type hopper..im starting to regret, i just pieced together this build for a test. But it will blueprint the next build. Lets see if i can get a vid going


Keep it going brah, its not alot of us in the midwest doing the damn thang, we're pioneers in the new lolo model game. I just priced servos, them shits is high, almost like when the u-bar/t-slider deal hit when pegusus was the ONLY people making juice.. And big kids.. lolz


----------



## Hydrohype

face108 said:


> Redoin my interior


This is bad!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hydrohype said:


> This is bad!


^^^ THis guy. Post your caddy hopper what tis' doing so I have a reason to post mine.


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> ^^^ THis guy. Post your caddy hopper what tis' doing so I have a reason to post mine.


Hobby king sell's the servo's alot cheaper than any hobby store.. then you can try ebay and amazon..


























This and No Bail and Skylight. is pretty much what i am standing behind while in the hop Pit.. the vert lac will be on the bumper when i hit the switch.. But I dont want her on camera until she has some color on her!


----------



## Met8to

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_BLw46L5I0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

face108 said:


> Redoin my interior


*ALL I CAN SAY RIGHT NOW IS...DAAAAAMN THAT $H!T IZ TIGHT HMIE!!!*


----------



## face108

Thanks Stan tryin to keep up with yall bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Hobby king sell's the servo's alot cheaper than any hobby store.. then you can try ebay and amazon..

what kind you use i might have got the wrong ones


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

you there my boy just lock that back up and you will past up a few ppl and the cars u bring are already the shit with no paint lol


----------



## Dre1only

THIS IS IT,ITS ON NOW STILL GOTTA ALOT TO DO BUT AN A-ARM HOPPER IN MY GARAGE 



 ONCE I CORRECT EVERY THING I SHOULD GET A HIGHER HOP :yes: ...


----------



## Hydrohype

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Hobby king sell's the servo's alot cheaper than any hobby store.. then you can try ebay and amazon..
> 
> what kind you use i might have got the wrong ones


THE VERT HAS A TURNIGY TG9 FOR THE CRICKET REAR END. AND THE REAR END IS GETTING READY TO HAVE A TURNIGY 4.3 OR A 1441 THAT WILL WORK AS A PARTNER TO THE TG9 BOTH MY FLAKE CADI AND THE BLACK CADI HAVE 4.3'S AND THE THE GLASSHOUSE, THE STATION WAGON, AND MY 73 CAPRICE HAVE TG9'S .....i ALSO HAVE SOME TURNIGY 1800'S THAT I NEVER USED YET..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

not sure if you seen the ones i have but i will post a pic to show you


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dre1only said:


> THIS IS IT,ITS ON NOW STILL GOTTA ALOT TO DO BUT AN A-ARM HOPPER IN MY GARAGE
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE I CORRECT EVERY THING I SHOULD GET A HIGHER HOP :yes: ...


I love how slow this vid is. It was like watching a movie. And waiting for something to happin that never did. LoL


----------



## Lowridingmike

Face's Caprice is hitting just as high as any of our impalas w/ stock rear.. lolz


----------



## Dre1only

WOW 1/2 A.K REMEMBER THAT, :rofl: THE NEXT VIDEO WILL BE BETTER THAN THE FIRST A-ARMS UP FRONT A FIRST FOR ME EVER & ITS FUNCTIONAL BUT I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU WHEN EVER YOU READY LOL


----------



## BRAVO

halfasskustoms said:


> I love how slow this vid is. It was like watching a movie. And waiting for something to happin that never did. LoL


Ohh snaps


----------



## halfasskustoms

I have to ask, cuz I don't know. The chains on the rear end, i know what there for. in the 1/25 scale with the car dropped they drag on the ground. Do they drag in a 1.1 car too when layed all out.


----------



## Lowridingmike

halfasskustoms said:


> I have to ask, cuz I don't know. The chains on the rear end, i know what there for. in the 1/25 scale with the car dropped they drag on the ground. Do they drag in a 1.1 car too when layed all out.


Yup and jingle around and everythign else unless they'r eplastic wrapped or you use cable straps. My chains aren't so annoying though, they stay pulled tight.. lolz


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks.


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## face108

Hydrohype said:


>


Drops phone..... smh walks away.... u killed it (for now) that shit tight


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wheres the vids of that 64 wagon on the puter in the back grond.


----------



## Hydrohype

face108 said:


> Drops phone..... smh walks away.... u killed it (for now) that shit tight


 KILLED IT? ha ha ha ha,, I wish! thanks Face.



halfasskustoms said:


> Wheres the vids of that 64 wagon on the puter in the back grond.


that's in this video, my first but not my last diecast..


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool man thanks.


----------



## Hydrohype

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool man thanks.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


>


 STRAIHGT CLOWN'N UM !!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Thanks Agent 86!


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks Agent 86!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hello Chief :wave: ... giants just stole the game right back from the redskins cruz just :burn: the redskins then moss dum ass fumbled////cowboys over carolina .......


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hello Chief :wave: ... giants just stole the game right back from the redskins cruz just :burn: the redskins then moss dum ass fumbled////cowboys over carolina .......


I dont follow sports,, ( although I will watch MMA when I can catch it. or womens volley ball) but let me see if I can figure out who your talking about? New York, Washington, Dallas? but I dont know Carolina?


----------



## Dsnvogues

Well I been building models for a while and I decided to build me a official hopper and I finally get the servos in the mail but now I can't quite digits out what's the best set up on how to use the servo?are you guys still using a-arms in the back or making a custom suspention? Can anybody help?


----------



## Lowrider-gee

I havent built a hopper in about 12 yrs. But I picked up some stuff of ebay. Motors etc..... I caught the hydro bug up in here.


----------



## Dsnvogues

Yea man I feel ya mine started from here to.mai already got a few dancers jus no hoppers ma bro and I got all the stuff from ebay too man.servos motors switches etc, were ready to start makin em hop.it's jus how lol gonna use a johnson to make hop it needs to be in the back for weight right?


----------



## Hydrohype

Dsnvogues said:


> Yea man I feel ya mine started from here to.mai already got a few dancers jus no hoppers ma bro and I got all the stuff from ebay too man.servos motors switches etc, were ready to start makin em hop.it's jus how lol gonna use a johnson to make hop it needs to be in the back for weight right?


It's cool to see you guys up in hear, One of the other guys will have to pop in eventually to hook you up with the advice your looking for.. im pretty much only down with the U-bar and the johnson style motors for the front. and i sort of make my own rear ends for the back, servo powered.. but the fella's will hook you up with the how to's on the more detailed shit, 
I look foward to seeing pictures and videos..


----------



## Dsnvogues

Thanks foe the heads up bro I appreciate that.ill have pics soon hopefully once figure this out I can't wait.the servos make it look so real man hahaha gonna be a Lincoln continental convertible...but if you don't mind can you post up pics of yours.any set up will help tremendously


----------



## LUXMAN

Just look back through This topic and,you Will see plenty pics of different setups and styles


----------



## Dre1only

for anybody lookin to buy 1 prebuilt art2roll got a deal go'n on right now :shh: ... check his page :nicoderm: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dre1only said:


> for anybody lookin to buy 1 prebuilt art2roll got a deal go'n on right now :shh: ... check his page :nicoderm: ...


^^^ Was thinkin bout it. I'm iffy on sending out stuff for work except interior to tingos, sorta wanted to try to servo thing myself but for the dolla, I can get one perfected as a model to build off of, and have a piece of lowriding history.. Need $$$ for my 1:1 though as well as it's time to hang exhaust now that the swap is done and its running.. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Dre1only

I can dig it Mike,me on the other hand I'm try'n to perfect what I started so when I do decide to get some servo's 1/2 of its over with,plus I don't have $100.00 to give away not say'n its not worth it cuz it would definetly show me what I'm do'n wrong and what to do,at the moment I'm satisfied with what I got and to me its pretty damn good for some one thats never built a functional front end suspension plus I wanna catch air with mines like young Met :thumbsup: .......


----------



## Dre1only

AND HERE IT IS ON A-ARMS NO DOUT !!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> AND HERE IT IS ON A-ARMS NO DOUT !!!


gET DOWN DRE! THAT IMPY IS WORKING GREAT..


----------



## Dre1only

ITS NOTH'N HOMIE :wave: 



THANKS HYDRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

This one is on A-arms


----------



## 2008mike

What's up yal quick question or can u forward me to a vid or something but what do u guys use to connect ur string to the motor?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

2008mike said:


> What's up yal quick question or can u forward me to a vid or something but what do u guys use to connect ur string to the motor?


----------



## 2008mike

Thanks brotha il try to find them!!!


----------



## face108

2008mike said:


> What's up yal quick question or can u forward me to a vid or something but what do u guys use to connect ur string to the motor?


Dura collars and the plastic gears that come with the motor


----------



## 2008mike

Thanks guys I actually picked some up today hopefully I can make them work right I've always added switches to most my cars but the only thing that was hold me back was the connections of the motor!!!


----------



## face108

Ttt


----------



## LUXMAN

hell yea TTT like a muthafuka i got that itch to hit the switch!! 


man sumbody post kurupt's song "bring back that G shit for me"


----------



## Dre1only

there you go homie now hop something ...


----------



## LUXMAN

im at werk but i got this forklift werkin good lmao


----------



## Dre1only

:roflmao: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :roflmao:


----------



## vipera

Dre1only said:


> This one is on A-arms


I like it!!


----------



## LUXMAN

TTMFT!!!


----------

